# [Sammelthread] F1 2010



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

*F1 2010*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
1. Allgemeine Info's
2. Systemanforderungen
3. Videos/Trailer
 3.1 Trailer
 3.2 Streckenvergleiche
 3.3 Wetter- und Crasheffekte
 3.4 Menüführung
4. Screenshots
5. Unterstützte Eingabegeräte
6. Multiplayer
7. Tests und Kritik am Spiel
8. Patches und Updates
9. Windows Live Accountnamensammlung
--------------------------------------------------------------



1. Allgemeine Info's
F1 2010 ist das erste High Definition Formel 1 Videospiel für Next-Gen-Konsolen und PC - entwickelt von Codemasters, den Machern von zahlreichen preisgekrönten Rennspielen, und ausgestattet mit der exklusiven Lizenz der Formula One Administration Limited. F1 2010 enthält alle offiziellen Fahrer, Teams und Strecken und lässt den Spieler den Glamour, die Spannung und die Faszination der aufregendsten Motorsportserie der Welt erleben - auf und neben der Strecke.

19 originale Strecken
alle Rennwagen der Saison 2010
Original Namen der Rennfahrer
dynamisches Wetter
detailgetreue und top Grafik
Cockpitperspektive
reine Singleplayerspielzeit von 50 Stunden!
usw.

Releasedate ist der 23.9. (laut Amazon.de) und kostet dort zur Zeit 38,94€. Hier der Amazon-link zum Spiel: F1 2010, natürlich mit PCGH-Anhängsel im Link.  Zum Einsatz kommt die Ego-Engine, welche bereits von Colin MCRae Dirt 2 bekannt ist und der erste Patch der erscheinen wird, liefert den DX 11 Modus nach. PC Games Hardware hat bereits Bilder mit DX 11 geliefert, allerdings sind diese nur "inoffiziell". 
Hier der Link zur offiziellen Seite >>F1 2010 Homepage<<
Wichtig zu sagen ist noch, dass F1 2010 *KEIN* Onlinekopierschutz besitzen wird und somit man nur eine DVD zum Spielen braucht. 

2. Systemanforderungen 

Mindestanforderungen
 Betriebssystem: Windows XP / Vista/ 7
 Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2,4 GHz oder vergleichbarer AMD Athlon X2
 Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GiB (2 GiB für Vista)
 Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 7800 / Ati Radeon X1800 oder besser
 Festplatte: 12,5 GByte freier Speicher
 DirectX: Version 9.0c
 Soundkarte: DirectX-kompatibel
 Laufwerk: DVD-ROM (Dual-Layer-kompatibel)

Jedoch ist allen klar, dass mit den Mindestanforderungen keine richtig schöne Atmosphäre oder Simulationsfreude aufkommt. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Dirt 2 die gleiche Engine benutzt, ist davon auszugehen das man für höhere bzw. maximale Details leistungsstarke Hardware braucht. PC Games Hardware tippt auf einen Core i7/Phenom II, 3 GiB Ram sowie einer Radeon 5770/ GTX 460 (eigener Tipp). Damit sind die Anforderungen zwar hoch, halten sich aber noch im Grenzbereich.
Die Ego-Engine sieht schick aus, braucht aber ihre Ressourcen. Die Engine skaliert bekannterweise gut mit mehreren Kernen und höheren Taktraten. PCGH testete dies bereits.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht, F1 skaliert gut mit mehr Kernen, allerdings ist es sehr Intel-freundlich, denn ein PII X6 1055 kommt auch gegen einen i5-760 nicht an. Der Vorsprung der Intel CPU's beträgt immer rund 20%.

Wie ich bereits des öfteren betonte braucht die Ego-Engine schon etwas mehr Power. Dies sieht man auch schön in einem weiteren PCGH-Benchmark. Zum Spielen mit AA und max. Details in 1680x1050 reicht bereits eine HD 5770 mit 1 Gigabyte zum flüssigen Spielen (wenn auch nur knapp). Die FPS sollten möglichst über 40 FPS liegen um einen flüssigen Spiellauf zu garantieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die GTX 460 liegt sogar vor einer HD 5850. Allerdings reichen auch eine 88GT oder 3870 noch zum Spielen, dann aber ohne AA. Ein GTX 470 Benchmark wurde nicht gemacht, warum weiß ich nicht, ich oder PCGH kann aber noch einen nachliefern... am besten PCGH. ^^

Noch ein kurzer Vergleich zwischen Minimalen und Maximalen Details.
*Maximale Details:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Minimale Details:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deutlich zu sehen ist, dass die Schatten abgestellt werden, sowie Reflektionen und Spiegelungen stark vermindert werden. Außerdem verschwindet die Geometrie der Umgebung und alles in allen wirkt das Spiel aufgrund der verschwundenen Zuschauer viel unlebendiger. Man achtet beim Fahren wahrscheinlich eh nicht drauf, aber trotzdem geht die Atmosphäre meiner Meinung nach ein wenig flöten.

3. Videos und Trailer
3.1 Trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSjtkthEFeg&feature=related​
3.2 Streckenvergleiche


Spoiler



Korea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Lh379HVYk&feature=player_embedded
Hockenheim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qPoY90rr4k&feature=player_embedded



Ausschnitt aus Monza plus Regeneffekt



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLpDIthsZCo&feature=player_embedded





Spoiler



Monaco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnf6zla_IQA&feature=fvst



3.3 Wetter und Crasheffekte


Spoiler



Crasheffekt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvO26jZaYHU&feature=player_embedded
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3OWljOroD4&feature=player_embedded


Wettereffekt



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLpDIthsZCo&feature=player_embedded
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvLCvJi4jn0



3.4 Menüführung
Die Menüführung wird den Spielern relativ bekannt sein, die auch Race Driver: Grid sowie Colin McRae Dirt 2 gespielt haben, denn sie wurde fast genauso übernommen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBOhpGJ6q1Y​
4. Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur ein paar für den ersten Eindruck. 
Weitere Screenshots im Post von msdd63. 

5. Unterstütze Eingabegeräte

Ich glaube es reicht, wenn ich die für PC unterstützten Eingabegeräte aufliste:
• Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller
• Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel
• Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel with Force Feedback
• Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo / Turbo S / GT3 RS Wheel 
• Logitech Dual Action
• Logitech MOMO Racing 
• Logitech MOMO Force 
• Logitech G25 Racing Wheel 
• Logitech G27 Racing Wheel 
• Logitech Rumble Pad 2
• Logitech Cordless Rumble Pad 2
• Logitech Driving Force GT 
• Thrustmaster RGT Force Feedback Clutch Edition
• Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel

Dies sind die offiziellen bestätigten. Ich tippe, dass es für diese dann schon vorgefertigte Profile gibt. Natürlich wird auch jedes andere Lenkrad funktionieren. Wie dies bei Gamepads ist, welche hier nicht aufgelistet sind, stelle ich keine Vermutungen mehr seit Mafia II an.^^ 

6. Multiplayer

Der Online-Multiplayer besteht aus 3 Rennmodi und einer Modi zum Erstellen eigener Rennen. Es stehen normales Rennen, ein Rennwochenende und eine Meisterschaft zur Verfügung als Modi. Bei allen liegt die Spielerbegrenzung bei 12 Spielern. Dafür wird der Dienst "Windows Live" (bekannt vorallem durch Dirt 2 oder GTA 4) benutzt. Dadurch wird es logischerweise auch Errungenschaften geben. Laut Gamestar.de wird die Multiplayerzeit auf 30 Stunden geschätzt. Allerdings gibt es *keine* Dedicated Server.
Zudem wird auch ein LAN Modus angeboten. 

7. Test's und Kritik am Spiel
Test's:
Gamestar.de: "Grandiose Formel-1-Simulation mit Detailmacken." Wertung: 89

Kritik: hakelige Animationen der Figuren, für Einsteiger generell zu schwer, keine Safety-Cars, Interviews und Verhandlungen spröde, fährt zu perfekt, macht kaum Fehler, Schadensmodell unrealistisch, wenig Feedback, keine Telemetriedaten beim Tuining.

8. Patches, Updates und Fixes
Patch 1.01
So der erste Patch ist da! : -Link zur PCGH-Site F1 2010: Patch 1.01 als Download - Update 11: DirectX-11-Patch im lokalen Download - patch, rennspiel, codemasters, simulation, f1 2010
- Link zur Codemasters-Site Codemaster F1 2010 Patch 1.01​Alternativ wird der Patch automatisch über Windows Live runtergeladen.

AMD Hexacore Fix:
Für unsere geplagten AMD User auch ein Fix für ihre Hexacores  :
Hotfix

----------------------------------
Ein Nachfolger ist bereits angekündigt unter dem einfallsreichen Namen F1 2011. ^^ Dieser wird dann einen Splitscreenmodus sowie Safety-Car Phasen und technische Ausfälle der KI spendiert kriegen laut aktuellen Informationen und dem User "SashTheMash". 
----------------------------------
So und nu räume ich das Feld und lasse euch eure Meinungen, Eindrücke oder auch auftretende Probleme diskutieren. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich sehr auf F1 und habe es gestern vorbestellt.  

MfG Nomad


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

9. Windows Live Acoounamensammlung

So dann hier die Liste.^^
Der erste Name ist der Forennick hier im PCGH und der zweite der Windows Livenick.
PCGH-Nick - WL Nick

Nomad - Smoking Ace 12
Kamrun - K4MIREZ
Fighter0190 - fighter0190
msdd63 - HoRRORRAZeR


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Bitte die Bilder anpassen so das man nicht über 3 Bildschirme scrollen muss.


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Wieso ist doch keins über 900px breit?


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Die sind aber alle nebeneinander. Daher muss man scrollen...

Wie wäre es mit untereinander?


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Wieso sind sie doch!? siehe Anhang

EDIT: Habs jetzt einfach mal geändert, hat sich aber (bei mir) nichts geändert... Der Paini wieder


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Komische Sache... Bei mir nicht. Da sind sie alle nebeneinander...


Edit: Nach deiner Änderung passts bei mir. 


BTT: Netter Sammelthread!


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Aber du siehst ja mein Anhangbild, da passt es auch so. 

EDIT: jop thx.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Jep... Ich checks auch gerade nicht. Mit FF & IE wars genau gleich. (also nebeneinander)

Jetzt ist es weg...


----------



## msdd63 (20. September 2010)

Danke Nomad Respekt Für eine Stunde Arbeit ist das ein Hammerthread! Ich habe das Spiel schon seit Wochen bestellt und zähle die Tage bzw. Stunden bis es da ist. Werde dann auch gleich Screenshots machen wenn ich die ersten Runden drehe. Leider muss ich am WE auf´s F1 zocken und noch schlimmer, auf Live F1 gucken verzichten. Es steht ein WE Ausflug mit der Family an. Muss eben auch sein. Geht auch leider nur an diesem WE wegen Frühschicht. Aber wenn wir am Sonntag wieder daheim sind gehts´s sofort an´s Racen.

Also, nochmal Danke für den Thread.


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Ja kein Problem.  Wenn du Screenshots noch reinstellst, die du selber machst, werde ich die dann im Startpost verlinken.


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Hyperlinks im IH wären nicht verkehrt


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Wenn du mir sagst wie ich das mache, dann gerne^^


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Ich bin gespannt ob Quick Nick auch inner Karre sitzt


----------



## msdd63 (20. September 2010)

Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen das Quick Nick im Sauber sitzt, die Verpflichtung von Nick ist erst vor kurzem passiert. Da war das Spiel schon lange fertig. Vieleicht wird das per Patch nachgereicht. Zumindest für den PC. Außerem wäre es echt genial wenn per Patch noch das Saftycar nachgereicht würde. Wobei da auch die Rennverläufe nachträglich geändert werden müssten. Außerdem wären technische Ausfälle der Konkurenz noch nötig. Ich fürchte das wird zu umfangreich. Na schaun wir mal.


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

ICh dachte technische Ausfälle bei der KI sind mittlerweile bei jedem Spiel Standard.  Sowas hat ja schon damals GTR 2 gehabt, wenn ich mich recht entsinnen kann.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2010)

Pommes schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob Quick Nick auch inner Karre sitzt



Der wird noch schnell mit nem Patch in den Sauber nachgeschoben... 

Bin ma gespannt. Hab meinen Billigcontroller ausgemustert und mir nen Xbox 360 Controller geleistet. Brumm... Ich weiß, was ich nächstes WE mache. F1 zocken. Nur unterbrochen von F1 in Singapur kucken!


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Haha, also ein F1 Wochenende!? 

Joa, ich werde trotzdem mitm Lenkrad zocken, ich glaube das macht mehr Fun.


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Ich denke Aktualität, mindestens bis zum Ende der nächsten Saison, ist das mindeste was dem Kunden gegeben werden muss, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Umfang des Spiels eher mau ist.
Außerdem hoffe ich auf eine andere Menüführung als Dirt²


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Nöö, wird fast haargenauso. ^^ Ich füge mal ein Video ein im Startpost und hier. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBOhpGJ6q1Y


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Also eher gutes altes GRID Menü. Dirt² war ja


----------



## SashTheMash (20. September 2010)

Das Spiel wird alle 24 Fahrer und alle 12 Teams beinhalten, die *am Anfang der Saison *feststanden, jedenfalls laut dem Twitter-Acc von F1 2010.
Also is leider nix mit Quick Nick oder auch Sakon Yamamoto etc.
Wär zwar schön gewesen mit Nick im Sauber durchs Feld zu pflügen, aber naja... im nächsten Jahr 
Außerdem solls bei F1 2011 Safety-Car-Phasen und technische Ausfälle der KI geben.
Bin ich ja mal gespannt, aber das nächste Wochenende steht erstmal unter dem Motto "alle Jahre wieder, mach ich Schumi nieder!" xD


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Jup der Nachfolger bekommt auch einen Splitscreenmodus, der aus Zeitgründen hier nicht vorzufinden ist.

EDIT: Achso dann halt Grid. ^^


----------



## Ozz (20. September 2010)

Super Zusammenstellung im ersten Post - da juckts einem richtig in den Fingern 

Freu mich schon wenns rauskommt - erste Aktion von mir: Fahrgefühl testen auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke Spa (und dank maßloser Selbstüberschätzung und dem Motto "Eau Rouge geht Vollgas!" direkt abfliegen )


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Geil wär, wenn es ne Mod, mit dem alten Hockenheimring gibt, um richtig heizen zu können 
Schade, dass es keine Demo gibt um mal die "Lenkung" zu testen


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Ozz schrieb:
			
		

> Super Zusammenstellung im ersten Post - da juckts einem richtig in den Fingern



Danke für das Lob.  Und du findest auch gleich die richtigen Worte.^^



			
				Pommes schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es keine Demo gibt



/sign. Fand ich auch Schade. Nur wenn eine Demo, dann nicht nur für das Fahrgefühl (welches natürlich wichtig ist), sondern um einen Gesamteindruck zu erhalten.


----------



## msdd63 (20. September 2010)

Ist in den Gameplay Videos schon jemandem aufgefallen das die Reifenstapel wie Lego Steine aussehen?
Und der Thread hat sich heute schon gelohnt. Wartet ab wenn das Game raus ist. Dann brummt der Thread


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

msdd63 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in den Gameplay Videos schon jemandem aufgefallen das die Reifenstapel wie Lego Steine aussehen?



Ich finde da nichtmal Reifenstapel^^



> Und der Thread hat sich heute schon gelohnt. Wartet ab wenn das Game raus ist. Dann brummt der Thread



Wieso? Hat wer was anderes behauptet? ^^


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

50 Stunden Spielspaß les ich grad und Donnerstag kommts schon  => Gekauft


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

50 Stunden? Wo soll denn diese Menge herkommen? Ist doch eigentlich nur Rennen fahren...


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Zitat Gamestar:



> Jede Menge Optionen sowie der schiere Umfang motivieren für Wochen


Schau mal rechts neben der Wertung und einmal untem im Multiplayerpart, dort stehen nochmals 30 Stunden

F1 2010 (PC) bei GameStar.de - Wertung, Fazit

Eventuell auch noch was für den Startpost, diverse Testergebnisse und Kritiken einzufügen


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Naja, Testergebnisse hab ich noch nicht mit reingenommen, da ich lieber auf das fertige Spiel warte und von denen dann Tests erscheinen oder ist das schon das fertige Game, welches die da getestet haben?

Jop das mit den Kritiken ist noch gut. Ja und der Mp wird cool.


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Bei Gamestar, so wie diversen anderen, wird immer nur die Finalversion getestet. Sollte es keine sein, würden sie groß darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Own3r (20. September 2010)

Die haben schon die finale Version zum testen da! Also stimmen die Kritiken auch mit dem Spiel, das am 23. erschein, überein. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten!!!


----------



## Nomad (20. September 2010)

Ok, schon gut^^ Habs ja schon bearbeitet mit gleich zwei (!) neuen Punkten


----------



## Pommes (20. September 2010)

Endlich weer n Rennspiel, seid Mariokart 64


----------



## KillerDuck (20. September 2010)

Wunderbarer Thread, danke für die Mühen.
Wunderbares Spiel, zumindest deutet alles darauf hin, als bekennender F1 Fan muss ich das Game haben, koste es was es wolle^^

Gruß
KillerDuck


----------



## mad1977 (21. September 2010)

Ist auf jedenfall gekauft. Denke mal Codemaster hat da ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## STSLeon (21. September 2010)

Rennspiele kann man eigentlich blind kaufen bei Codemasters. Seit DiRt wurde ich nicht mehr enttäuscht. Simulationsfans sehen allerdings in die Röhre


----------



## iceman650 (21. September 2010)

Naja, Dirt2 war regelrecht mist. Hatte nichts mehr mit echter Rallye und schon garnichts mehr mit Colin McRae zu tun, was mir als Fan der Serie (seit colin mcrae rally 2.0) in der Seele wehtut.
Aber mit F1 2010 wird das schon. Ich freu mich schon wie der Schneekönig^^

Weiß jemand, wann Amazon ausliefert (Vorbestellt)?


----------



## Berli_37 (21. September 2010)

Also meine Vorbestellung (Amazon) wurde noch nicht ausgeliefert...


----------



## Pommes (21. September 2010)

Ama kümp am Donnerstag


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Also ich hab gerade eine E-Mail gekriegt, dass meine Bestellung (enthält unteranderem F1 2010 und diverse CD's für meine Mutter) versendet wurde und als vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin wird der 23.9. angegeben. 

EDIT: F1 2010 ist jetzt schon auf "bestimmten" Seiten für XBox 360 erschienen.


----------



## Pommes (21. September 2010)

Bei Steam grad -10% also knapp 40 Kröten. Für Spätzünder interessant


----------



## iceman650 (21. September 2010)

Hm, meins ist leider noch nicht raus, noch nicht einmal in Kommissionierung. Dafür geht mein Versand immer recht schnell, da das Versandzentrum Bad Hersfeld keine 30km entfernt liegt.
Da scheinen wohl viele Zocker F1 2010 bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Pommes (21. September 2010)

Jo, hat auch schon n € im Preis anzogen


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Jup, extrem starke Nachfrage 

Mal ne andere Frage: Wie wäre es mit einem F1 2010 PC Games Hardware Clan!? Also wo man sich desöfteren mal zum (sauberen und fairen) Fahren trifft? Die Organisation kann natürlich auch hier erfolgen. Zudem denke ich nicht, dass es viele faire Fahrer geben wird bei diesem Spiel. -.-


----------



## Pommes (21. September 2010)

Für gelegenliches Fahren brauch man keinen Clan


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2010)

Bei mir noch keine News per Mail bezüglich Versand. Wenn am Do die Post kommt bin ich eh arbeiten. Und der Typ von der Post bekommts bestimmt wieder nich in den Briefkasten. Wie eigentlich immer bei den Amazonpäckchen. Dann kann ichs mir Samstag auf der Hauptpost abholen. What solls.


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Naja nicht Clan, sondern eher so eine Art Treffen. Wie das bei BC 2 der Fall war (welcher allerdings nicht so erfolgreich war^^).


----------



## iceman650 (21. September 2010)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn keine anderen mitziehen, können wir ja wenigstens zu 2t fahren, Nomad 
Hoffentlich wird es nicht wie bei Grid, wo ich den ganzen Ostblock-Pfosten 3sec auf die Runde abgenommen hab, die mich aber bei jedem scheiß Überholmanöver in die Pampa geschickt haben. 
Aber dazu könnten wir ja PCGHX-Intern mal bisschen zocken.


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Ja zu 2t machts vll. auch Spaß 

Ja genau das meine ich. Nur crashen, aber sauberes fahren geht nicht.  Aber ich glaube da kommen noch ein paar mehr hinzu, wie msdd63^^


----------



## msdd63 (21. September 2010)

Erstens, ich bin dabei beim Onlinefahren. Zweitens, mein Bestellstatus bei Amazon 
*Lieferung voraussichtlich:23. September 2010 - 27. September 2010

*Aber ich bin ja am WE leider nicht zu Hause.Mal sehen wann ich endlich zum zocken komme*






*


----------



## Pommes (21. September 2010)

23-27.09 
Aber da du ja eh nicht da bist, kann es dir ja egalö sein 
Bei mir steht 23ter


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2010)

Bei mir isses laut Amazon :_"Lieferung voraussichtlich: 23. September 2010"_. Aber egal, da ichs ja vermutlich eh erst Samstag von der Post abholen kann...


----------



## msdd63 (21. September 2010)

Diese Fotos sind bei PGH.de aufgetaucht. Beindruckend. Das Mercedes Lenkrad ist der Hammer. Selbst die Beschriftung ist klar zu erkennen. Aber wieso ist an dem Kommandostand kein Mensch


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Hör bitte auf diese Bilder zu posten! Denn es juckt sonst umso mehr in den Finger, dass endlich zu spielen! 

Vorallem die Spiegelungen in Bild 5 sind mal goil.^^ Aber warum da keine Menschen sind ... hmm vll. noch Fotos aus der Alpha-Version, die erst jetzt freigegeben wurden!? Keine Ahnung, reine Vermutung.^^


----------



## Pommes (21. September 2010)

Die Zuschauer sind aber abgemagert


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Tja die wissen wie man sich ernährt und gesund bleibt. 

Aber auf Bild 1 der Reihe 3 sind man wiederrum Menschen am Komandostand. 

EDIT: Hab deinen Post, msdd63, mal im Starpost unter Screenshots verlinkt.


----------



## Fl1x (21. September 2010)

Hab F1 auch vorbestellt und freu mich riesig! Endlich mal wieder nen F1 Game

Wollt mal fragen wie ihr das Zocken mit Tastatur einschätzt? Hab bislang Rennspiele (Grid, Dirt2, NFS u so) immer mit Tastatur gezockt und bin damit gut klar gekommen. Bei dem F1 bin ich mir nicht so sicher, könnt mir vorstellen das das doch nen bisi unpräzise ist. Was meint ihr?


----------



## iceman650 (21. September 2010)

Also unpräzise auf jeden Fall. Mir hat es zumindest immer sehr viel mehr Spaß gemacht mit Gamepad oder Lenkrad. 
Und ein Xbox-360 Pad kann nie schaden, hab sogar 2 da, falls mal ein Kumpel für Pro Evolution Soccer etc. vorbeikommt.

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## Hupe (21. September 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn keine anderen mitziehen, können wir ja wenigstens zu 2t fahren, Nomad
> Hoffentlich wird es nicht wie bei Grid, wo ich den ganzen Ostblock-Pfosten 3sec auf die Runde abgenommen hab, die mich aber bei jedem scheiß Überholmanöver in die Pampa geschickt haben.
> Aber dazu könnten wir ja PCGHX-Intern mal bisschen zocken.



ich wäre als ehemaliger GTR, GTR 2 und rFactor Fahrer auch dabei


----------



## Portvv (22. September 2010)

so habe es seit heute mittag allerdings für die ps3
also mein erstes fazit nach 2 rennwochenenden ist ......
Genial
das Game spielt sich sehr gut, das heisst das handling die kontrolle über das auto wurden sehr gut umgesetzt. die grafik ist selbst auf defr ps3 ein traum nicht zu vergleichen mit f1 championchip edition, was ja nur uns ps3´ler vorbehalten blieb, kein tearing kein übermässiges kantengeflimmer absolut konstante framerate die bei wenigstens gefühlten 40 fps liegt. die regen rennen sehen grandios aus die gicht die tropfen auf der linse das wasser auf der streckegöttlich.
entwarnung kann man auch beim schwierigkeitsgrad geben , der ja im so manchen test als hard bis extrem eingestuft wurde. meine ersten fahrversuche machte ich auf der schwierigkeits stufe mittel und nach guten 5-6 runden deklassierte ich bereits die cpu fahrer um gut 4 sekunden(spiele auch öfter rennspiele) also wer öfter rennspiele mit anspruch spielt sollte doch gleich auf schwer anfangen


----------



## KempA (22. September 2010)

Wie wird die Grafik auf der Konsole im Vergleich zum Pc sein?


----------



## USAFALKE (22. September 2010)

Hallo Community,

hab ich eine Bitte an die Leute, wo das Spiel Testen.

Könnt ihr mal ein Test machen vlt mit einem ATI 1600 pro?
Weil möchte es sehr gerne wissen, ob bei minimal oder Maximal Details flüßig spielen könnte.

Ich hatte schon mal den Dirt 2 gespielt ohne Problemen, auch Grid hab ich keine Probleme da mit.
Da der Engerie genau so ist wie bei den Dirt 2, Grid usw.

Des wegen wollte ich wissen ob so eine Alte Grafikkarte es Übersteht.

Könntet ihr so was mal machen?
Würde mich sehr freuen.


P.S.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus, ob das gehen könnte, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Lexx (22. September 2010)

wenn wo noch jemand wo eine X1600 pro hätte wo..


----------



## Portvv (22. September 2010)

recell schrieb:


> Wie wird die Grafik auf der Konsole im Vergleich zum Pc sein?


 

ganz klar werden höher aufgelöste texturen sowie eine full hd auflösung das spiel deutlich verschönern, zumal einige neue effekte bei der pc version dabei sind sprich inoffiziele direct x11 api, dennoch siehts selbst auf der ps3 gut aus, und nicht so wie viele gedacht haben bunte bon bon optik, das ist nicht mal annährend der fall


----------



## Professor Frink (22. September 2010)

Spiel ist eben angekommen, installiere es grad auf PC mit GTX 460. Mal sehn wie die PC grafik so ist


----------



## Lexx (22. September 2010)

wie siehts mit der wheel-compatibilty aus.. ?
wurden die steuerungsoptionen erneuert oder
ist die gleich übel wie in dirt2 ?

hat sich erübrigt, wheel wird nativ unterstützt.


----------



## Nomad (22. September 2010)

JUp komme grad aus der Schule und dann lag das Spiel so einfach auf meinem Schreibtisch  Aber erstmal Dinge für Schule erledigen.


----------



## iceman650 (22. September 2010)

Mh, ich bekomms erst morgen, da amazon erst um 14:20 versendet hat.
Aber trotzdem ok.


----------



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (22. September 2010)

Wann kann ich es denn bei Steam spielen? Hab es schon vor Tagen vorausgeladen...
Direkt um 0Uhr?


----------



## Own3r (22. September 2010)

Ich habe es gerade bei Media Markt gekauft ! Es erscheint ja eigentlich erst morgen , aber jetzt will ich spielen!


----------



## Luigi93 (22. September 2010)

Mein Spiel ist gerade gekommen (von Amazon) . Fragt mich bitte nicht, warum das Bild gedreht ist. Wenn ich es auf dem PC aufrufe, erscheint es richtig herum.


----------



## GF3lla (22. September 2010)

Kann es sein das man kein AA über das Catalyst Control Center forcieren kann? Habs mit 4* SGSSAA probiert und es sieht im Spiel definitiv nicht danach aus.


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

Pommes Schwarz Gelb schrieb:


> Wann kann ich es denn bei Steam spielen? Hab es schon vor Tagen vorausgeladen...
> Direkt um 0Uhr?


Ich meine gelesen zu haben , das es am 23.September um 19:00Uhr seitens Steam freigeschaltet werden soll, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.Allerdings wenn man auf die Steam-Storeseite schaut , kann man dort nachlesen wann das Spiel freigeschaltet wird.
Dort steht: 

                        "_Dieses Spiel wird in ungefähr 1 Tag und 3 Stunden freigeschaltet_" (16:43Uhr haben wir es gerade)


----------



## Menthe (22. September 2010)

Ich hab meins auch morgen, wurde 13uhr von Amazon versendet.

Bei Steam wird es erst um 19Uhr freigeschaltet, da sich die Zeit nach der Uhrzeit der Firmenzentrale richtet.


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2010)

Heute habe ich diese Mail von Amazon bekommen
Guten Tag,
unser Logistikzentrum hat den unten stehenden Artikel verschickt!
Artikel von
Amazon.de (verkauft durch Amazon EU S.a.r.L.):
1                Formel 1 - 2010    EUR 37,49           1 EUR 37,49
Versendet mit Deutsche Post Brief (Lieferung voraussichtlich: September 23, 2010).
usw.

Also sollte es morgen da sein wenn ich von der Arbeit heim komme

Kann ich es morgen noch antesten. Das wird eine nervige Schicht wenn man so schnell wie möglich Feieraebend haben möchte.


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2010)

Noch ein Tipp für Fl1x, Rennspiele und Tastatur geht gar nicht. Da kann man nicht präziese lenken und gefühlvoll Gas geben. Meiner Meinung nach beides Voraussetzung für´s zocken von Racegames. Bei F1 2010 wirst Du vor allme im Regen Probleme haben. Also mindestens ein XBox 360 Pad für PC besorgen. Perfekt ist natürlich ein Lenkrad. Wird auch meine nächste Investition.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2010)

Bin scho gespannt. Heute isses von Amazon verschickt worden. Werds wohl Samstag von der Post abholen können! Besser spät als nie.


----------



## Menthe (22. September 2010)

Gehen eig. nur Xbox 360 Pads oder auch alle anderen??


----------



## mad1977 (22. September 2010)

bin gerade am Installieren. dank Gamestop


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Gehen eig. nur Xbox 360 Pads oder auch alle anderen??



Es sollten alle bekannten Pads funktionieren.


----------



## Menthe (22. September 2010)

Dann ist gut, habe hier nur ein Logitech Rumblepad.


----------



## Luigi93 (22. September 2010)

Warum haben manche schon F1 von Amazon und manche nicht? Ist das so schwierig, etwas am gleichen Tag zuzustellen? (nur ne Frage, ist nicht negativ gemeint)


----------



## GF3lla (22. September 2010)

Ich habe gestern schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen und es kam ganz normal heute an.


----------



## bagerr (22. September 2010)

Also dié Grafik ist mal über schlecht, da sieht ja sogar R-Factor besser aus.
Bin sehr enttäuscht vom Spiel


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

bagerr schrieb:


> Also dié Grafik ist mal über schlecht, da sieht ja sogar R-Factor besser aus.
> Bin sehr enttäuscht vom Spiel



Spielst du auf maximalen Einstellungen ? 

Weil, was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe an Screenshots und Gameplayvideos , von Leuten die es schon haben , sieht alles soweit sehr gut aus. 

Wenn du natürlich nur die minimalsten Systemanforderungen erfüllst, dann ist es selbstverständlich nicht der Grafikbrüller.

Also man kann bei F1 2010 an ein paar Bugs meckern,aber sicherlich nicht an der Grafik

Ich freue mich trotzdem auf F1 2010 , wurde eben gerade per DHL versendet und trifft morgen ein.


----------



## Nomad (22. September 2010)

Also hab ich genug Eintestungsrunden gedreht und mein erster Eindruck ist genial!  Auch wenn das Auto manchmal zu dolle ausbricht, aber ansonsten top. Was man nun an der Grafik auszusetzen hat, weiß ich persönlich nicht, aber ich tippe mal, da hat wer die Grafikeinstellungen nicht hochgedrecht und spielt in Minimum.  Naja, was solls, nicht unser Problem!?  
Bin bei Toro-Rosso im kurz vor dem ersten Rennen und, wie schon geschrieben, gab es (bis jetzt) nichts auszusetzen. Vorallem das Fahren ist einfach nur geil.  Würde gerne noch weiter fahren, aber nunja, morgen gehts ja inne Schule. 

Achja, bei Live hatte ich ja schon nen Account und bin daher dort immer on, wenn ich das Game zocke. Mir ist so in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich noch ne Liste einführen kann, wo alle Live-Accountnamen gesammelt sind. Was haltet ihr davon? Gut oder schlecht? Sagts mir.^^


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> * Mir ist so in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich noch ne Liste einführen kann, wo alle Live-Accountnamen gesammelt sind. Was haltet ihr davon? Gut oder schlecht? Sagts mir.^^*



Wäre ich auch für. 
Dann kann man wenigstens sicher sein,das man beim online fahren keine Crasher und Bulldozer dabei hat. 
Meins kommt wie gesagt morgen an, werde dann mal meine LiVE addy reinschreiben.


----------



## Nomad (22. September 2010)

Also ja? Ok dann editier ich noch schnell bevor ich off gehe. Ich schreibe auch gleich meinen rein.^^


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Also ja? Ok dann editier ich noch schnell bevor ich off gehe. Ich schreibe auch gleich meinen rein.^^


Gut 
Hoffe das alles soweit ohne größere Bugs läuft.Gut , von dem Boxenstoppbug und dem Ghostcarbug in richtigen Rennen, habe ich schon gelesen ,aber denke das wird recht schnell gefixt


----------



## bagerr (22. September 2010)

Alles auf Ulta Hoch gestellt und bin mega enttäuscht von der Grafik, nur wenns regnet siehts anständig aus.

R-Factor ist hübscher und spielt sich 1000x besser
drecksspiel !


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

bagerr schrieb:


> Alles auf Ulta Hoch gestellt und bin mega enttäuscht von der Grafik, nur wenns regnet siehts anständig aus.
> 
> R-Factor ist hübscher und spielt sich 1000x besser
> drecksspiel !


Hmm , ok ist deine Meinung.
Aber , habe im offiziellen Forum sehr viel Positives gelesen. Und die Screenshots von der PCGH im inoffiziellen DX11-Modus gefallen mir persönlich richtig gut. Und rFactor ist natürlich eine richtige Simulation , aber die Grafik kommt nicht an die von F1 2010 ran.


----------



## Nomad (22. September 2010)

Tja, dann hör auf diesen Thread vollzuspammen (wenn nicht meld ich dich wegen Spam) und spiele dein rfactor.


----------



## bagerr (22. September 2010)

Im vergleich zu Dirt 2 und Grid siehts wie schei..e aus trotz gleicher engine.
Ihr findet bestimmt NFS Porsche noch geil grafisch, nicht den hauch einer ahnung habt ihr


----------



## Own3r (22. September 2010)

Also ich habe auch nichts an der Grafik auszusetzen, außer das es manchmal flimmert und das die Grafikkarte nur 70% ausgelastet und die CPU nur 50% ausgelastet wird. Daher habe ich manchmal im Rennen nur 35FPS, meistens aber 45FPS.

Ich denke mal, dass wenn der DX11 Patch rauskommt, dann wird die Performance etwas ausgeglichener.


----------



## Luigi93 (22. September 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen, warum
1. man für Windows Live 18 sein muss
2. AA bei AMD-Grafikkarten nicht funktioniert.
Bei mir startet das Spiel sehr langsam, die Gesichter sehen scheußlich aus (alles auf Hoch bzw. Sehr hoch -> Regler ging teilweise nur bis hoch, gibt es auch "Ultra"?) und das Spiel braucht ewig zum Beenden. Vielleicht liegt es nur am CCC 10.5 (HD 4890). Wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, kann es ja hier posten .


----------



## Nomad (22. September 2010)

bagerr schrieb:


> Heul doch du dummes kind!



Also beleidigen lassen muss ich mich nicht von dir. Wieder mal ein Paradebeispiel von PCGH. 



			
				Luigi93 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. man für Windows Live 18 sein muss



Oh da überfragst du mich.^^ Weiß ich nicht, warum.^^



> 2. AA bei AMD-Grafikkarten nicht funktioniert.
> Bei mir startet das Spiel sehr langsam, die Gesichter sehen scheußlich aus (alles auf Hoch bzw. Sehr hoch -> Regler ging teilweise nur bis hoch, gibt es auch "Ultra"?) und das Spiel braucht ewig zum Beenden. Vielleicht liegt es nur am CCC 10.5 (HD 4890). Wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, kann es ja hier posten .



Probier doch mal einen anderen Treiber.


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, warum
> [...]
> 2. AA bei AMD-Grafikkarten nicht funktioniert.[...]
> .


Also , bei dem Test von PCGH ist AA aktiviert , auch auf AMD-Karten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste also auch bei deiner Karte funktionieren.
Würde auch zu erst den Treiber aktualisieren. (AMD Website: 10.9 ist der aktuellste)


----------



## Own3r (22. September 2010)

So ich habe jetzt mal die auch von PCGH getesteten 4xMSAA genommen und es kommen die selben Ergebnisse wie bei PCGH raus! 8xMSAA ist optisch fast genauso wie 4xMSAA, nur das es durchschnitlich 10FPS mehr verbraucht.

Man muss für Live nicht 18 sein  Du kannst auch 16 sein, dann benötigst du aber ein Konte noch für die Eltern.


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt mal die auch von PCGH getesteten 4xMSAA genommen und es kommen die selben Ergebnisse wie bei PCGH raus! 8xMSAA ist optisch fast genauso wie 4xMSAA, nur das es durchschnitlich 10FPS mehr verbraucht.
> 
> Man muss für Live nicht 18 sein  Du kannst auch 16 sein, dann benötigst du aber ein Konte noch für die Eltern.


Hmm hört sich gut an. 
Könntest du den ein oder anderen Screenshot eventuell uploaden ?  
Werde nämlich so langsam etwas nervös


----------



## Alte-Schule (22. September 2010)

Ich habs auch schon seit heute mittag. Zum fahren kann ich nicht viel sagen da mein lenkrad zuhause ist und mit tastatur naja ist halt *******.

zur grafik die sieht ganz gut aus aber richtig nice ist der regen.

Dx11 macht jetzt nicht so ein unterschied finde ich, habe in der config dx9 deaktiviert damit müsste ja dx11 aktiviert sein oder?


----------



## Own3r (22. September 2010)

Ok, hier sind wohl die ersten Screenshots eines PCGHX Users 

Ein paar Gesichter und die Rennaction!

P.S.: Noch sieht man den Vorteil von DX11 nicht richtig  Das kommt noch 

Bild: f1_2010_game2010-09-22a8s5.png - abload.de
Bild: f1_2010_game2010-09-22k8pm.png - abload.de
Bild: f1_2010_game2010-09-22w8jl.png - abload.de
Bild: f1_2010_game2010-09-227wn0.png - abload.de
Bild: f1_2010_game2010-09-22zk48.png - abload.de


----------



## Kamrum (22. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ok, hier sind wohl die ersten Screenshots eines PCGHX Users
> 
> Ein paar Gesichter und die Rennaction!
> 
> ...


Wow, das ging ja flott 
Sehr geile Screens , kanns kaum noch abwarten


----------



## Luigi93 (22. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Man muss für Live nicht 18 sein  Du kannst auch 16 sein, dann benötigst du aber ein Konte noch für die Eltern.


Das ist für mich gleichzusetzen, denn meine Eltern sind über 18, folglich muss man 18 sein . Anscheinend liegt es dann am Treiber, 10.9 habe ich schon seit ein paar Tagen runtergeladen, bin aber zu faul, mir den zu installieren .


----------



## GF3lla (22. September 2010)

AA funktioniert glaube ich nur wenn mans im Spiel aktiviert über Treiber forcieren hats bei mir nicht gebracht (meine Erfahrung mit HD 5870).
Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach nur TOP, ich hab gleich nach den ersten Kurven gemerkt - das ist mein Ding. 
Regenrennen sind auch sehr sehr beeindruckend, insgesamt nach 2 Rennen im Karrieremodus muss ich sagen das mich das Spiel gepackt hat


----------



## Ralle@ (23. September 2010)

Wieder mal ein Game das noch nicht fertig ist und veröffentlicht wird. DX11 per Patch, nur weil die Programmierer unfähig sind. Mit DX9 sieht das Game aus wie GRID, gut gemacht Codemasters.
Habe es gleich wieder verkauft.


----------



## kohllege (23. September 2010)

ich hab´s seit gestern mittag (bestellt über amazon) und gestern abend natürlich gleich ein paar runden mit meinem logitech momo racing lenkrad gedreht. 

WOW! ich bin wirklich begeistert. hab mir etliche screenshots und videos vorher angeschaut und gehofft, dass es wirklich so ausschaut und das ist der fall! 

habe eine hd4850 und alles auf hoch und kein ruckeln, nix (mit dem x720be, läuft jedoch als 4 kerner)!

ich freu mich schon auf heute abend und dann gehts los!

was ich aber sagen muss, dass ich manchmal nicht genau einschätzen kann wann ich mich drehe/drehen könnte oder wann nicht. hab alle fahrhilfen aus. in manchen kurven drehe ich mich, wenn ich die nächste runde, die gleiche kurve fahre (gleicher speed etc) drehe ich mich nicht...hmm...vielleicht auch nur einbildung. 

all in all: perfektes spiel (was ich bisher so gesehen habe)


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2010)

Hört sich ja einigermaßen gut an. Ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir das Spiel zu zulegen.
wäre sicherlich ganz gut mit nem G25. Nun hab ich ein paar Fragen. wie siehts mit dem Schadensmodell aus? ist das wirklich so schlecht wie alle sagen und man es in den Videos gesehen hat oder doch ein bisschen realistisch? Gibt es Reifenabnutzung auch optisch, also dass man das sieht? Sieht man Dreck vom Kiesbett etc auf den Reifen und hat das Auswirkungen auf den Grip?
Und ich wäre sehr danbar über ein paar Infos oder Screens aus dem Abstimmungsmenü fürs Auto
Danke schonmal


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hört sich ja einigermaßen gut an. Ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir das Spiel zu zulegen.
> wäre sicherlich ganz gut mit nem G25. Nun hab ich ein paar Fragen. wie siehts mit dem Schadensmodell aus? ist das wirklich so schlecht wie alle sagen und man es in den Videos gesehen hat oder doch ein bisschen realistisch? Gibt es Reifenabnutzung auch optisch, also dass man das sieht? Sieht man Dreck vom Kiesbett etc auf den Reifen und hat das Auswirkungen auf den Grip?
> Und ich wäre sehr danbar über ein paar Infos oder Screens aus dem Abstimmungsmenü fürs Auto
> Danke schonmal


Ich habe es selbst leider noch nicht , aber habe in Gameplayvideos schon gesehen das wenn man im Kiesbett gelandet ist und herausfährt , die nächsten paar Kurven sich etwas Kies an den Reifen gesammelt hat und das der Grip nachgelassen hat. Das war nach ein paar Kurven wieder weg.

Das Schadensmodell ist leider wirklich nicht das beste , man muss schon gewollt in jemanden reinfahren oder in die Bande damit die Reifen abfliegen.


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2010)

Ok danke schonmal.
Ah sowas dämliches. Es geht mir nicht unbedingt um die Reifen, aber die Autos sehen wie Legoautos aus, die einfach Stückchenweise auseinanderfallen...naja mal sehen


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ok danke schonmal.
> Ah sowas dämliches. Es geht mir nicht unbedingt um die Reifen, aber die Autos sehen wie Legoautos aus, die einfach Stückchenweise auseinanderfallen...naja mal sehen



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3OWljOroD4
Hier mal ein Video zum Schadensmodell.


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2010)

Aufgrund dieses Videos hab ich ja gefragt


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieses Videos hab ich ja gefragt


Ohh

Dann hier noch ein Gameplayvideo(Dort sieht man auch die Sache mit dem Kiesbett und den Reifen): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p2M_O1Bjp8


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2010)

Ohhh Gott...dieses Schadensmodell....wie schlecht  der fährt mit 143 Meilen, also 228 KMH frontal gegen die Wand und nichtmal die Nase bekommt etwas ab....ich verstehs nicht
Das mit den Reifen sieht ja ganz gut aus. Leider sieht man von Abnutzung in dem Video nichts


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

Gerade hat es an der Tür geklingelt , bzw. wollte jemand. 
Ich bin unserem Postboten zuvor gekommen und habe gerade die Tür aufgemacht und da sagte er : " Ich habe ein Paket für Sie".
Ich musste beinahe lachen. 
So dann mal auf zur installation.


----------



## Menthe (23. September 2010)

Na supi, hab 2 Sachen bei Amazon bestellt gehabt, darunter auch F1 2010. 1 davon ist angekommen, F1 nicht. Also bis morgen warten.



Edit: Post 666


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

Installation hat super geklappt nur mein Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel will nicht erkannt werden  Liegt wahrscheinlich an Win 7 


Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem schonmal gehabt ?


EDIT:

So, in den Systemsteurungen unter Geräte und Drucker hat Windows 7 das  Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel erkannt und auch das testen der Achsen etc geht alles.
Nur ingame erkennt er es nicht , jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

und schon wieder, danke codemasters.

du hast doch sicher auch die USB-variante  ?

ich hab solche probleme. bis dato in keinem codemastergame 
konnte ich das MS SW FF Wheel USB anständig zum arbeiten 
bewegen: achsenzuordnung ist ein krampf, alle 10 minuten 
muss man nachkalibrieren, bei jedem programmstart die wheelconfig
neu einstellen/speichern.

hmm.. glaub unter colinmcrae rally *2* und 3 hats noch funktioniert.

seltsamerweise gibts bei allen anderen simracing-anwendungen
nicht das geringste problem mit dem wheel. und zur zeit spiele ich wieder mal
*grand prix legends*, und das stammt immerhin aus dem jahre *1998*.

ps: es gibt einen patch, der mir überhaupt erst die erkennung ermöglichte.
kann ihn bei bedarf zur verfügung stellen, wird aber wenn erst am späteren 
abend der fall sein..


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2010)

Na hört sich ja schonmal super an ....
Bei Dirt2 muss ich die Wheelconfig nur neu einstellen, wenn ich mal eine Taste auf der Tastatur gedrückt habe. Naj aist auch ein G25 vllt ist das dort anders.
Ich denke, ich werde mir das spiel nicht kaufen


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> und schon wieder, danke codemasters.
> 
> du hast doch sicher auch die USB-variante  ?
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja, habe die USB Version.
Ingame erkennt er das Gerät immer noch nicht.
Allerdings kann man die Tasten des Lenkrads einstellen. Sogar die Lenkachse , fahren konnte man damit auch , aber irgendwie fühlt sich das etwas merkwürdig an.
Ein graus das es nicht erkannt wird als Lenkrad ingame , dabei wird es offiziell von Codemasters unterstützt.

Für den Patch wäre ich sehr dankbar. (wenn es der Erkennung in f1 2010 hilft^^)


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

hab mir den damals bei GRID rausgesucht, vorher wurde es nicht mal erkannt.
nachher auch nicht, aber ich konnte wenigsten achsen und tasten zuweisen.
mit den oben beschriebenen problemen.

was ich mich erinnern kann ist, daß der "patch" nur die priorisierung der device-ids 
umstellt und dem wheel die höchste zuteilt.

bin am abend aber auf einer gala geladen, weiß nicht wann (und ob überhaupt *g*)
ich heute abend heimkomme.


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> hab mir den damals bei GRID rausgesucht, vorher wurde es nicht mal erkannt.
> nachher auch nicht, aber ich konnte wenigsten achsen und tasten zuweisen.
> mit den oben beschriebenen problemen.
> 
> ...


Ahh okay. 
Also die Tasten belegen und Achsen kann ich ja.
Allerdings keine Lenkradeinstellungen vornehmen wie Deadzone etc.
Und auswählen als Gerät kann ich nur die Tastatur und diese habe ich wie gesagt mit den Achsen und den Tasten des Lenkrades belegt.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Na supi, hab 2 Sachen bei Amazon bestellt gehabt, darunter auch F1 2010. 1 davon ist angekommen, F1 nicht. Also bis morgen warten.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Post 666



AUch grad von der Arbeit heim gekommen. Nix im Briefkasten. Weder Päckchen noch ein Abholschein...


----------



## Own3r (23. September 2010)

Ich würde daher in Zunkunft lieber ein Tag vor dem Erscheinungstermin nach Media Markt oder Saturn gehen und es mir da kaufen, als auf das bestellte Spiel lange zu warten .

Und zum Thema "unfertig": Das spiel ist keines Wegs unfertig, denn DX11 wird nur als "Bonus" per Patch aktiviert bzw. verbessert nachgereicht! 

Top Spiel!


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich würde daher in Zunkunft lieber ein Tag vor dem Erscheinungstermin nach Media Markt oder Saturn gehen und es mir da kaufen, als auf das bestellte Spiel lange zu warten .



Naja, nochma dumm zum MediaMarkt gurken dauert und kostet ja auch. Da warte ich lieber. Kann ja eh nicht wirklich vor Samstag zocken.


----------



## Pommes (23. September 2010)

Amazon


----------



## msdd63 (23. September 2010)

Mein Spiel ist von Amazon wie angekündigt heute Vormittag angekommen. Als ich von Arbeit kam konnte ich es also gleich installieren. Eins gleich vornweg, mein betagter Rechner hat leider sehr zu kämpfen mit dem Spiel, aber mit ein paar Kompromissen also reduzierten Enstellungen läuft es und sieht noch gut aus. Sogar Rennen in stsrkem Regen bekommt er gewuppt. Und die Regenrennen sehen richtig geil aus. Der Sound ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. So schrill kreischen nur F1 Motoren. Ich bin im Zeitfahrmodus mal jede Strecke gefahren. Die sehen einfach nur Hammer aus. Und wo kann man schon auf einer Strecke fahren die in Real noch gar nicht fertig ist. Aber ich muss sagen, auf Strecken zu fahren die man nur aus dem TV kennt und noch nie in einem Spiel gefahren ist ist reichlich knifflig. Hochachtung vor den echten F1 Piloten.


----------



## Nomad (23. September 2010)

Jop mal Monaco probiert? Da kriegt mans mit der Angst 

Dein Windows Live Name?


----------



## Kamrum (23. September 2010)

So , habe nun auch mehrere Stunden mit F1 2010 verbracht und ich muss sagen : RICHTIG GEILES RACING GAME

Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (persönliche Sicht herausfinden , Lenkrad einstellen , einfahren , strecken kennenlernen) aber dann ist Formel 1 feeling pur da. 

Grafisch umwerfend sehen nicht nur die Autos aus sondern auch die Strecken und deren Umgebung.Der Sound ist auch ordentlich und das Fahrgefühl ist sehr ansprechend. Weder zu arcade- , noch zu simulationslastig , genau richtig für meinen Geschmack. 

Später geht es weiter , F1 2010 hat mich gepackt


----------



## msdd63 (23. September 2010)

Wem sagst Du das.
HoRRORRAZeR


----------



## noname545 (23. September 2010)

Also ich fahre mit einem Logitech Formual Force EX und es läuft ohne Probleme, habe auch nix eingestellt. Gleich bei mittel angefangen und fertig^^
Aber leider gefallen mir die FPS Zahlen nicht 27-40, das schwankt dann die ganze zeit. Fühlt sich nicht ganz so doll an. Aber die Grafik ist der Hammer XD
Naja wenn der Patch kommt wird bestimmt besser^^

Edit: Mein erstes F1 game XD


----------



## oetzi (23. September 2010)

noname545 schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Patch kommt wird bestimmt besser^^






Noname, diesen Satz von dir habe ich schon mal in einem Thread bei den Actiongames gelesen!


----------



## fighter0190 (23. September 2010)

Geil...einfach nur geil. Nach guten 80 Runden mit einem Virgin in Bahrain, darf ich ja Feedback geben 

Es hat zwar hier und da kleine Macken, aber dafür, dass es das erste offizielle F1 Game seit 2002 (nur PC) ist, ist es verdammt gut und realistisch geworden. Hut ab!

Ich fahre fast ohne Fahrhilfen (nur Auto. Schalten und ABS) und man merkt recht schnell, wenn man etwas zu viel Gas gibt^^ Allerdings merk man kaum was, wenn der Frontwing flöten geht...aber egal, es macht Spaß !


----------



## Own3r (23. September 2010)

Man merkt schon was, wenn der Frontflügel weg ist, denn dann hat man schon weniger Anpressdruch auf den Vorderrädern 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den Boxenstops:
Also ich fahre in die Boxengasse (Automatik ) und die Crew wechselt die Reifen/Flügel. Wenn der Typ mit dem Schild dann auf "Ready" geht, muss ich dann die Boxenstoptase drücken, damit ich losfahre? Einmal habe ich nämlich ziemlich viel Zeit verloren, weil meine Karre nicht losfuhr !


----------



## fighter0190 (23. September 2010)

> Man merkt schon was, wenn der Frontflügel weg ist



Jo habs grad gemerkt ^^ In einer schnellen Kurven dem Vordermann drauf gefahren, Flügel weg und dann war nichts mehr mit Kurve kriegen ^^


----------



## fighter0190 (23. September 2010)

> muss ich dann die Boxenstoptase drücken, damit ich losfahre?


^^ kann es sein, dass hinter dir welche durch die Box fuhren? Dann war´s der Boxenstopp-Bug


Sorry wenegen Doppelpost, ist halt schon spät und hab nicht an den Ändern - Button gedacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Man merkt schon was, wenn der Frontflügel weg ist, denn dann hat man schon weniger Anpressdruch auf den Vorderrädern


 
Das ist abhängig von dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, mit dem man fährt.


----------



## Luigi93 (23. September 2010)

Ich habe gelesen, dass es einen Sim-Modus und einen Arcade-Modus gibt. Leider hab ich dazu nichts weiter gefunden . Muss man die Sachen einzeln in den Renneinstellungen ändern? (z.B. Schadensmodell "aus"=Arcade und "vollständig"=Sim)


----------



## steffen0278 (23. September 2010)

So, habs auch und nach ca 300 Runden mal ein Fazit:

Dazu noch kurz, ich fahre in einem Rennteam rFactor und GTR2(http://www.enduracernews.com/news.php  (Im Aufbau)). Bin also total Sim-Vorbelastet.

Die Steuerung beim Gasgeben und Schalten war für mich geöhnungsbedürftig. Da es irgendwie zeitverzögert ist. Daran gewöhnt man sich aber relativ schnell. Ich fahre ausschließlich ohne Hilfen.
Das Verhalten am Grenzbereich (kontollierte Drifts, Dreher, Abflug ins Kiesbett) ist doch etwas Arcadelastig. Um den Wagen Ausbrechen zu lassen muß man schon die Brechstange auspacken. Ansonsten fährt er, auch ohne Setuparbeit, wie auf Schienen. Sehr gut: Der Regen. So solls sein (Hoffe bei rFactor 2 wirds genau so).  Für Simracer oder gar Ligabetrieb ungeeignet, aber zum Überbrücken der Zeit zwischen meinen Events machts Laune. Habs nicht bereut mir das zuzulegen.


----------



## noname545 (24. September 2010)

Mit manueller Schaltung macht es mehr fun, da fährt die Karre besser^^ (mehr Kontrolle)
ABS und Traktion an, und Schwierigkeit auf Schwer. Habe jetzt über 100 Runden hinter mir und bin im Team BMW-Sauber^^
Ich finde die Rundenanzahl viel zu viel, 6 gehen ja noch aber ab 7 verliere ich die Konzentration xD
Bin halt an Dirt und NFS gewohnt 3 Runden und fertisch^^


----------



## cookiebrandt (24. September 2010)

Ich glaub da gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit dran. Irgendwann, als ich F1 2002 schon 1-2 Jahre hatte, habe ich jeden Abend ein 20+-Runden-Rennen gefahren 

MfG


----------



## GF pAnk (24. September 2010)

so hab gestern auch mal nen paar runden gedreht. das mit dem manuell schalten ist wirklich etwas hackelig. ich find es ist die hölle vom 7. in den 2. gang zu schalten. ist mir bei monako aufgefallen wenn man aus dem tunnel kommt und dann versucht die schikane sauber zu bekommen.
dann hab ich mal noch ne frage zum manuellen setup. wenn ich das abspeicher hat man ja 5 slots zur auswahl. ist das nur auf die eine strecke bezogen oder stell ich mich zu dämlich an das gleiche setup auf ner anderen strecke zu laden.

mfg


----------



## Kamrum (24. September 2010)

GF pAnk schrieb:


> so hab gestern auch mal nen paar runden gedreht. das mit dem manuell schalten ist wirklich etwas hackelig. ich find es ist die hölle vom 7. in den 2. gang zu schalten. ist mir bei monako aufgefallen wenn man aus dem tunnel kommt und dann versucht die schikane sauber zu bekommen.
> dann hab ich mal noch ne frage zum manuellen setup. wenn ich das abspeicher hat man ja 5 slots zur auswahl. ist das nur auf die eine strecke bezogen oder stell ich mich zu dämlich an das gleiche setup auf ner anderen strecke zu laden.
> 
> mfg


Es sind 5 Setups pro Strecke die man abspeichern kann 
Für jede andere Strecke musst du ein neues Setup erstellen.


----------



## Menthe (24. September 2010)

Juhuu meins ist heute auch endlich gekommen


----------



## Kamrum (24. September 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Juhuu meins ist heute auch endlich gekommen


Hehe , na dann Viel Spaß 

Kannst mich ja mal in Windows LiVE adden: K4MIREZ


----------



## Pommes (24. September 2010)

Meins is auch da, hat lange gebraucht


----------



## Speedguru (24. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Finde das Spiel auch geil, aber iwie mag mein PC das game net.
Es ist einfach nicht so schön flüssig..
Habe ich vsync aus ist es recht flüssig, aber das Bild wird "gehäxelt" bei drehugnen, im Menü ist es besonders schlimm. Es wird regelrecht zerhackt...
Habe ich vsync an dann geschieht dies nicht, dafür stockt es manchmal. Neuste Treiber sind drauf, System steht unten.

MFG

Speedo


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2010)

ich installiere... ;o)


----------



## fighter0190 (24. September 2010)

cookiebrandt schrieb:
			
		

> als ich F1 2002 schon 1-2 Jahre hatte, habe ich jeden Abend ein 20+-Runden-Rennen gefahren



Ich habe bei F1 2002 glaub ich 11 Meisterschaften mit 100% Rennlänge gespielt ^^


----------



## Kamrum (24. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei F1 2002 glaub ich 11 Meisterschaften mit 100% Rennlänge gespielt ^^


Das könnte ich nicht , wäre mir zu anstrengend 
Aber gestern mein erstes Karriererennen in Bahrain war schon fordernd.
Na gut, ich bin nicht so der Rennfahrer schlechthin, eher der Noob  schlechthin ,was Rennspiele angeht.


----------



## iceman650 (24. September 2010)

Installieren *_*
Das wird richtig edel, mal sehen, vielleicht können wir ja heute Abend schonmal eine Runde online trainen?


----------



## fighter0190 (24. September 2010)

Ich habe bisher nur T1 und T2 im Karriere Modus gefahren udn halt noch jede Menge Zeitfahren zum trainieren. Heute kommt dann T3, Q und Rennen mit 100%


----------



## LJSilver (24. September 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Finde das Spiel auch geil, aber iwie mag mein PC das game net.
> Es ist einfach nicht so schön flüssig..
> ...


 
Kommt das sofort oder erst nach ner Weile? Hatte gestern nach 3 Stunden ein Windows-Popup, dass Win7 der RAM ausgeht wegen F1 2010. Sieht bissl nach Speicherleck aus.


----------



## Kamrum (24. September 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Installieren *_*
> Das wird richtig edel, mal sehen, vielleicht können wir ja heute Abend schonmal eine Runde online trainen?


Klar können wir machen 
LiVE ID: K4MIREZ
Können ja Pole Position oder so machen zum trainieren


----------



## fighter0190 (24. September 2010)

Habe locker 4 Stundne gezockt und keine Probleme gehabt...allerdings mit 8GB RAM.

Edit: Meine LIVE-ID: fighter0190

Weiß aber noch nicht sicher ob ich zeit habe...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (24. September 2010)

Mein Spiel ist heute auch endlich gekommen! 

Es fing aber alles sehr dumm an: Am Anfang wird man nach Name und allem gefragt und ich dachte schon ich hätte was falsches gedrückt, aber anscheinend kommt man nicht um eine Karriereerstellung drumrum. Obwohl ich selber Dirt 2 gepsielt habt, haben mir diese ganzen Menüs von Anfang an nicht zugesagt. Alles extrem unübersichtlich und langatmig. Bin dann zwischenzeitlich auf den Desktop geswitcht und ab da an gings nur noch im Fenstermodus weiter. Also Spiel beenden und xml editieren. Ich hasse es wenn sowas nötig ist.

Hab dann einige Stunden gespielt und zwar von Anfang an mit allen Fahrhilfen deaktiviert und Gegner KI Mittel. Erstmal hat es mich ziemlich häufig von der Piste gefegt aber nach ein paar Runden (20+) hatte ich den Dreh raus und es war trotz X-Box Pad angenehm gut zu kontrollieren.

Irgendwann habe ich dann einen Spa GP mit Schumi gestartet und das war echt klasse: Im Training habe ich zuerst 2 harte Reifensätze verbraten und anschließend 2 weiche. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig! Auch toll ist, dass man mit den Weichen Reifen sehr schnell ans Limit gehn kann und die harten etwas länger brauchen um warm zu werden. Sind sie noch nicht optimal und beschleunigt man zu stark aus der Kurve, fliegt die Karre ab. 

Im Qualifying hats dann geregnet und ich bin mit Intermediates raus. Ganz toll: Um ans Limit gehn zu können muss man die Reifen und die Bremsen auf Temperaturen bringen und halten, sonst kann es passieren, dass man mit blockierenden Reifen in der Kurve einfach geradeaus schießt. Ich bin dann 14. geworden, wurde aber 15 Plätze wegen unsauberer Fahrweise zurückgestuft... 

Das Rennen habe ich also im Regen von ganz hinten gestartet und ich hatte dann in der Eau Rouge ein ziemlich tolles Maneuver gegen die zwei Virgins, aber dabei war ich für die Strecke und die Reifen (viel) zu schnell und bin dann voll abgeflogen. Zweite Kurve und Reifen nocht nicht warm, kann man rechtfertigen. Ich musste mich also wieder ranfahren und das ging auch ganz gut, denn mein Mercedes war 3 Sekunden pro Runde schneller, warscheinlich noch mehr, hätte es nicht geregnet. Blöderweise haben dann bei einem Überholmaneuver die Vorderreifen blockiert und ich bin voll in Glock geknallt. Durchfahrtstrafe und das Rennen war im Eimer... 

Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten hat mich das Spiel total überzeugt! Mit alle Fahrhilfen deaktiviert macht es richtig Spass und man muss sich echt konzentrieren. Ich habe sie für zwei Runden mal aktiviert, aber das hat mir nicht gut gefallen. Da fahr ich lieber hinterher, anstatt mir den Spass so zu vermiesen. In meinen Augen hat das Spiel eine ganz hervorragende Fahrphysik und man muss richtig lernen. Am Anfang versucht man erstmal, die Karre überhaupt auf der Strecke zu halten und fliegt immer ab. Hat man den Dreh raus und fährt gegen Gegner, merkt man, dass man viel zu langsam ist und dann geht weiter ans Limit und fliegt wieder ab. Langsam aber sicher schafft man es dann, schnell zu fahren ohne Fehler zu machen. Das motiviert mich ungemein.

Grafik und Sound sind vollkommen okay, aber nicht so gut wie erwartet. DX11 unterscheidet sich auffällig sichtbar nur durch bessere Reflektionen und Beleuchtung. Der Rest ist für die Screenshots. Die Performance ist exzellent.

Bisher bin ich also voll und ganz zufrieden. Nicht makellos, aber das Gameplay stimmt! Freu mich schon auf die ersten Multiplayer Rennen. 

Ein guter Kauf!


----------



## msdd63 (24. September 2010)

Ich werde mir jetzt noch das freie Training in Singapure auf DSF ansehen und dann geht´s in den WE Urlaub. Mal sehen ob ich am Sonntag zum Rennen wieder zu Hause bin. Noch was zum Spiel. Mich nervt echt das man im Zeitfahrmodus sofort die Zeit gesrichen bekommt wenn man nur etwas von der Strecke kommt oder Kurve schneidet. Beim zweiten mal gleich noch für die nächste Runde. Das finde ich absolut übertrieben.


----------



## Menthe (24. September 2010)

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, ich hatte bisher immer ein Games for Windows Live Offline Profil.
Und der Key von F1 2010 wurde dem Profil hinzugefügt, kann man das irgendwie umwandeln das man damit auch Online spielen kann????


----------



## fighter0190 (24. September 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sie für zwei Runden mal aktiviert, aber das hat mir nicht gut gefallen. Da fahr ich lieber hinterher, anstatt mir den Spass so zu vermiesen. In meinen Augen hat das Spiel eine ganz hervorragende Fahrphysik und man muss richtig lernen



Genau das meine ich auch. Ich glaube auch, dass viele von denen, die meckern, dass es viel zu Arcadelastig ist, mal die Fahrhilfen ausschalten sollten 

@Equitas: Du musst einfach ein neues Profil (Online) erstellen


----------



## Dr. Kucho (24. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich auch. Ich glaube auch, dass viele von denen, die meckern, dass es viel zu Arcadelastig ist, mal die Fahrhilfen ausschalten sollten



Ja da gebe ich dir Recht. Mit den Fahrhilfen fühlt es sich sehr arcadig an, aber ohne Fahrhilfen ist es mitunter die beste Fahrphysik, die ich je in einem Rennspiel gesehen habe. Da fliegt man wirklich bei jedem noch so kleinen Fehler ab, dafür weiß man aber immer woran es dann lag und man hat auch wirklich eine ganz tolle Kontrolle über das Auto. Ausserdem ist es richtig gut, wie sich das Verhalten des Autos mit Beschaffenheit der Strecke, Reifentyp oder Temperaturen von Bremsen und Rädern ändert. Man bekommt extrem viel Feedback und das habe ich bisher bei keinem anderen Rennspiel gesehen.

Mich nervt nur mitlerweile diese Strenge: Selbst wenn der Gegner schuld ist und eine Kollision verursacht, bekommt man Strafen und man kann diese nicht deaktivieren.

Und ein Multiplayermatch habe ich mitlerweile auch gemacht, aber das war ne ziemliche Farce: Monza GP und in der ersten Kurve sind 3/4 des Feldes mit 300 Sachen an der Schikane vorbeigebrettert. Okay, ich war auch dabei, aber nur weil ich den Bremspunkt verpasst habe. Das ging dann so munter weiter inklusive übelster Rambo Attacken und weiteren Abkürzungen und nach der ersten Runde waren 8/10 Spieler inklusive mir disqualifiziert. Es war zwar sehr lustig, aber ich hoffe, dass das nicht jedesmal so ausartet...


----------



## Luigi93 (24. September 2010)

Ich habe einen ganz hässlichen Bug gefunden. Ich fahre mit einem Xbox-Pad, da mein Billiglenkrad F1 nicht würdig ist. Nun geschieht folgendes: Ich baue einen Unfall (bin bisher nur Zeitrennen gefahren) und das Spiel hält kurz an, dabei schaltet sich das Pad aus und das Spiel läuft weiter, als hätte es nie eine Verzögerung gegeben (der Wagen ist z.B. während das Bild stand, weitergerollt). Manchmal hakt das Spiel auch einfach so und das Pad schaltet sich aus. Das hatte ich bisher bei keinem anderen Spiel, das ich mit diesem Pad gespielt hab.
PS: Vista x64


----------



## noname545 (24. September 2010)

mal ne Frage, in der Boxenstop ist ja dieser PC aufm Wagen, da kann man  stufenweise wählen, so Rote Kästchen aber ich kann da nix machen. Wie bekomme ich den neue Motoren und Upgrades?
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine, ich glaube das ist im Menü Entwicklung mit den vielen Kästchen wo man nach rechts  mit dem Roten Kästchen erhöhen kann. Sieht aus wie ne Treppe^^ 
Und wegen dem Boxenstop, ich war dritter und musste rein doch nach dem Rausfahren war ich wieder auf Platz 20, wie soll man da noch gwinnen, wenn man nur noch 4 Runden hat? Mir geht dauernd der Sprit aus XD


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2010)

noname545 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage, in der Boxenstop ist ja dieser PC aufm Wagen, da kann man  stufenweise wählen, so Rote Kästchen aber ich kann da nix machen. Wie bekomme ich den neue Motoren und Upgrades?



Mit meinem XBox Controller kann ich die ganz normal anwählen mit der A-Taste und dann je nach dem in welchem Menü ich bin mir das Wetter anschauen oder das Auto abstimmen.

Was anderes. Die erzählen mir dauernd, ich soll evtl. die Abstimmung meines Teammates kopieren, weil ich so langsam bin. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit zu ? Hab noch keine gefunden. Wobei ich schätze, dass ich mit seiner Abstimmung genauso lahm bin.


----------



## Nomad (24. September 2010)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wem sagst Du das.
> HoRRORRAZeR



Ist das dein Windows Live Nick?


----------



## Pommes (24. September 2010)

Da hab ich grad den Rosberg ma ins Kiesbett gekegelt und zack Zeitstrafe


----------



## Nomad (24. September 2010)

Ach ich habe schon dank Schumi meine beste Qualifiyngzeit verhunzt, weil der mich ned vorbeigelassen hat...


----------



## Pommes (24. September 2010)

Hat wer diese Probleme?
1. Ingame in Abständen 5-10 Sekunden kurzes Standbild für n 0,x Sekunden?
2. Währned des minimieren verzögern sich die Tasteneingaben in Windows/ Firefox, sprich man drückt und es kommt nicht sofort?


----------



## iceman650 (24. September 2010)

Ach ich habe grade meinen Lotus auf Platz 6 in Sakhir gestellt^^
Aber ist das bei euch auch so, dass alle 2 Runden ein Reifen platzt oder von der Felge rutscht?


----------



## Nomad (24. September 2010)

Nee aber weiche Reifen sind extrem schnell abgenutzt^^


----------



## Pommes (24. September 2010)

Man, hier kannste nicht einfach mal von hinten in alle reinbocken 
Ich möchte GRID Stye


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2010)

Pommes schrieb:


> Hat wer diese Probleme?
> 1. Ingame in Abständen 5-10 Sekunden kurzes Standbild für n 0,x Sekunden?
> 2. Währned des minimieren verzögern sich die Tasteneingaben in Windows/ Firefox, sprich man drückt und es kommt nicht sofort?



Hab alle paar Minuten ma Standbild und Ton  weg für ca. ne halbe Sekunde. Kein Plan, was da los ist. Stört nicht wirklich, nervt aber.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. September 2010)

Hier mal meine Bestzeit in Bahrain. 2-3 zehntel sind noch drin im 2. Sektor.
Hilfen alle aus, Wetter trocken:


----------



## snajdan (24. September 2010)

also ich spiels momentan mit einem logitech rumblepad 2 auf höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad, nur das ich halt das getriebe und den boxenstopp-begrenzer auf "automatisch" habe. Und es ist verdammt schwer in einer 7year-season mit dem virgin racing team vernünftige plätze zu bekommen. Habs jetzt 1x erster zu werden, ansonsten 2x zweiter 1x dritter und jetzt nach catalunya und monaco wirds langsam richtig brutal >_> schaffe kaum noch top10-platzierungen. Was mich am meisten aufregt sind das ich ab und zu, selbst nach nem boxenstopp in der ersten kurve nen reifenschaden bekomme.


----------



## Own3r (24. September 2010)

Bei mir platzen die Reifen vom Lotus auch immer, ich denke es liegt an dem schlechten Team .

Muss man eigentlich eine ganze Saison warten, bis man einen neuen Vertrag bekommt?


----------



## fighter0190 (24. September 2010)

Mir ist hinsichtlich der reifen was aufgefallen:

Als ich ohne traction control gefahren bin, sprich mit häufig sich durchdrehenden Hinterreifen, gab es schnell einen reifenplatzer hinten.

Mit TC, gab es auch Reifenplatzer....es reicht nämlich schon, wenn man den Gegner mit einem Reifen leicht am Flügel berührt 
Also die gegner in Ruhe lassen und schon hat man selber auch ruhe


----------



## Pommes (24. September 2010)

Dx 11 möglich

F1 2010: Direct X 11 via Tweak schon zum Release möglich

Elisabeth: Ruckelt


----------



## steffen0278 (24. September 2010)

man darf die Reifen natürlich nicht überfahren. Vermutlich benutzt ihr nen Pad. Da lenkt er ja auch voll ein. Mit Lenkrad kann man schön dosieren. Bei mir ist bis jetzt nur 1mal ein Reifen geplatzt. Da habe ich es auch drauf angelegt. Aber auch erst nach ca 12 Runden in Bahrain.


----------



## fighter0190 (24. September 2010)

@Pommes: Allerdings treten dann Grafikfehler auf, also besser auf den Patch warten


----------



## snajdan (24. September 2010)

naja ich nutze ja den joystick vom pad zum lenken aber lässt sich nicht wirklich dosieren. Habe auch so relativ probleme mit dem "lenken" Also denke das mein pad wie auch bei RaceDriver:GRID sehr träge reagiert. Anscheinend steckt Microsoft viel Kohle rein damit jeder die XBox-Pads kauft >_> bei den früheren spielen lief immer alles reibungslos


----------



## Dr. Kucho (24. September 2010)

Ja, das X-Box Pad harmonisiert mit diesem Spiel echt super. Man kann Gas, Bremse und Lenkeinschlag sehr gut dosieren.


----------



## ile (24. September 2010)

Also, ich finde diese Pflicht-Verknüpfung mit Windows live eine Frechheit - hat bei mir erst nicht funktioniert, sodass die Vorfreude einen gehörigen Dämpfer erlitten hat. Zum Glück hats dann doch funktioniert


----------



## noname545 (25. September 2010)

Was kann man da eigentlich alles machen? Ich checks net^^


----------



## iNxL (25. September 2010)

Im Karieremodus bekommst Du (ich weis noch nicht warum) in manchen Training-Sessions Aufgaben wie "Fahre innerhalb 4 Runden unter 1:42:00", dann bekommst Du ein besseres Gaspedal o.ä., das Du dann in diesem Menü einsehen kannst.  Zumindestens ging das bei mir so irgendwie, ganz verstanden hab ich das auch nicht 

Allgemein: Super Spiel, endlich wieder F1, nachdem ich zuletzt GP2 und F1 Racing Simulation gespielt habe. Leider finde ich den Lenkeinschlag und vorallem Korrekturen mit dem Gamepad super schlecht, spätestens jetzt MUSS wohl ein Lenkrad gekauft werden :/


----------



## BK_90 (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Bei mir wird aus irgendeinem Grund F1 2010 nur als Fenster und nicht als Vollbild ausgeführt. Weis jemand wie man das wieder ändern kann?

Danke!

Gruß BK_90


----------



## Speedguru (25. September 2010)

@BK_90: drück mal alt + enter


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

BK_90 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird aus irgendeinem Grund F1 2010 nur als Fenster und nicht als Vollbild ausgeführt. Weis jemand wie man das wieder ändern kann?



Ja das ist ein ganz nerviger Bug, der auftritt, wenn man vom Spiel auf den Desktop switcht.

Falls das mit Alt+Enter nicht klappt (was bei mir der Fall war), dann geh nach C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\FormulaOne\hardwaresettings und stelle in der hadwaresettings.xml Fullscreen auf "true".

Den gleichen Bug gab es auch in Dirt 2. Anscheinend hat man nichts dazugelernt.


----------



## BK_90 (25. September 2010)

Danke für den Tipp. Jetzt funktionierts wieder!


----------



## jigsaw83 (25. September 2010)

Pommes schrieb:


> Dx 11 möglich
> 
> F1 2010: Direct X 11 via Tweak schon zum Release möglich
> 
> Elisabeth: Ruckelt



Hi ,
wenn ich das mache wie in dem Link beschrieben komme ich zwar ins Spiel ,aber im auswahl bildschrim bleibt dann alles schwarz und ich höre nur die Music und wie ich menü wähle mit den Pfeiltasten.

Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?

Und hat schon einer ein SLI Profil erstellt das Funktioniert?
Habe zwar eins erstellt es läuft zwar aber die schatten darstellung ist total verzehrt.


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

@jigsaw83. Selbiges Problem habe ich auch


----------



## Speedwood (25. September 2010)

Das hatt ich mal bei Dirt 2, installiere mal neuen Graka treiber, und stell den die graka einstellungen im Treiber auf standart, aa und den ganzen kram alles auf auto lassen


----------



## Michi26 (25. September 2010)

Hi zusammen,

überlege mir gerade ob ich mir F1 2010 hole .  Weis jemand ob der PS3 Dualshock 3-Controller vom Spiel erkannt wird  wenn dieser am PC hängt? In der Dirt 2-Demo funktionierte er ganz gut  soweit nachdem ich ihn installiert hatte. 
Wie lässt sich F1 2010 damit steuern (Lenkeinschlag, Dosierung von Gas und Bremse)?

Danke für eure Antworten,

Michi


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

@Michi26:

Ich habe jetzt schon seehr oft gehört, dass es mit einem Controller nicht so einfach sein soll.
Dagegn solles mit dem Lenkrad prima klappen, was ich bestätigen kann.


----------



## bushfeuer (25. September 2010)

So hab das Spiel gestern von Amazon bekommen und gestern Abend mal 2 Stunden angespielt. Bisher gefällt's mir eigentlich ganz gut.
Ein paar Sachen sind meiner Meinung nach allerdings noch verbesserungswürdig.
Zum Einen auf jeden Fall die Bestrafungen. Die hab ich bei mir auf "realistisch" oder wie das heißt, gestellt. Das geht auf jeden Fall mal gar nicht. Ich dreh mich in Monaco, bleib extra stehen, um andere Autos vorbeizulassen, damit ich keine Strafe wegen "Kollision verursacht" kriege, wenn ich denen in die Karre brettere (ist mir vorher 2x passiert) und was passiert? 5 Startplätze nach hinten versetzt wegen "unerlaubten Blockierens"!!! Ja wo soll ich denn hin???
Genauso im Rennen. Ich dreh mich, Rosberg knallt mir in die Karre und ich krieg 10 Sekunden Zeitstrafe wegen "Kollision verursacht" 
"Toll" ist auch, dass man manchmal wegen Abkürzens nur die schwarz-weiße Flagge sieht, dann kriegt man mal 10 Sekunden Zeitstrafe oder man wird halt einfach mal direkt disqualifiziert. Oder habe ich nur das System dahinter noch nicht durchschaut?
Naja, wahrscheinlich muss ich da einfach noch mal mit den Einstellungen spielen...
Was mich noch stört, ist die mangelnde Rückmeldung bezüglich des Fahrgefühls. Verbremse ich mich, höre ich auch auf trockener Straße kein Reifenquietschen, ich sehe in der Kameraperspektive mit der ich fahre (quasi die Onboard-Fernsehkamera) auch keinen Rauch von den Vorderreifen aufsteigen. Auch der Lenkwiderstand lässt bei meinem G25 nicht nach. Da hat Dirt2 irgendwie besseres Fahrgefühl vermittelt. Das einzige, woran man merkt, dass man sich verbremst hat, ist, dass die Reifentexturen sich nicht mehr bewegen. Und natürlich, dass man geradeaus statt um die Kurve fährt.
Und da sind wir auch schon beim nächsten Kritikpunkt: Die Grafik. Die wird ja überall total hochgelobt und sicherlich ist das hier auch Meckern auf höchsten Niveau, aber Dirt2 sah subjektiv besser aus. Vor allem die Beleuchtung beim Nachtrennen in Singapur hat mich enttäuscht, denn gerade die Lichter sahen bei Dirt2 fantastisch aus. Aber das kann ja mit dem DX11-Patch noch werden.
Was mich auch sehr irritiert, ist, wie bei mir die Vorderräder eiern - auch ohne Schaden. Und das Eiern steht definitiv in keinem realen Verhältnis zur Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der Räder - Grafikbug? Find ich irgendwie hässlich.
Dass ich jetzt nur die negativen Seiten aufgezählt habe, soll nicht heißen, dass ich das Spiel schlecht finde. Kommt vielleicht jetzt so rüber, aber ist halt nicht so.
Durch die engen Gassen von Monaco heizen oder durch dichten Regen fahren (die Tropfen auf der Kamera sind genial, man sieht echt verdammt wenig...) macht schon herrlichen Spaß. Und die Strecken sind wirklich hübsch geworden. Auch der Sound gefällt mir ziemlich gut - mit dem 5.1-System wirklich ein großer Spaß, wenn man den Hintermann nicht mit den Spiegeln, sondern mit den Ohren orten kann  Nur das fehlende Quietschen der Reifen nervt mich.
Insgesamt macht es bisher sehr viel Spaß - einzig die Regelauslegung mit den harten Strafen stört mich wirklich ernsthaft.
Alles in allem würde ich nach den ersten zwei Spielstunden jedenfalls 4 von 5 Sternen geben.


----------



## Speedwood (25. September 2010)

5. Unterstütze Eingabegeräte

Ich glaube es reicht, wenn ich die für PC unterstützten Eingabegeräte aufliste:
• Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller
• Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel
• Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel with Force Feedback
• Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo / Turbo S / GT3 RS Wheel
• Logitech Dual Action
• Logitech MOMO Racing
• Logitech MOMO Force
• Logitech G25 Racing Wheel
• Logitech G27 Racing Wheel
• Logitech Rumble Pad 2
• Logitech Cordless Rumble Pad 2
• Logitech Driving Force GT
• Thrustmaster RGT Force Feedback Clutch Edition
• Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel


Ps3 steht nich drauf des wegen würde ich mal sagen nein , bzw wenn nur ein geschrängt kauf dir ein X box360 für 20 € dann ist gut xD


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

Mein Bruder spielt es mit dem orginal PS3 Pad, aber er nutzt eine Software, die ein X-Box Pad emuliert. K.a. wie die heißt.


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

iNxL schrieb:


> Im Karieremodus bekommst Du (ich weis noch nicht warum) in manchen Training-Sessions Aufgaben wie "Fahre innerhalb 4 Runden unter 1:42:00", dann bekommst Du ein besseres Gaspedal o.ä., das Du dann in diesem Menü einsehen kannst.  Zumindestens ging das bei mir so irgendwie, ganz verstanden hab ich das auch nicht



Bei mir sagen die immer so etwas: "dies gilt als Performance Test. Unterbiete die vorgegebene Zeit!"  

Nur weiß ich nicht welche Zeit er meint? Wird das irgendwo angezeigt?


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

bushfeuer schrieb:


> Nur das fehlende Quietschen der Reifen nervt mich.


 
Das Quitschen ist da, ich hör es zumindest. Und zwar nicht nur bei Verbremsern, sondern auch wenn man mehr oder weniger durch eine Kurve driftet. Das Quitschen ist allerdings nicht so laut wie man es aus GP4 kennt. Ich verwende das Sharkoon 5.1 Headset.

Im Großen und Ganzen find ich das Spiel echt super und hab schon etliche Stunden schwitzend am Lenkrad verbracht. Dennoch gibt es eine Sache die mich gewaltig stört.

Ich spiele gegen eine KI auf Stufe "Profi" (zweithöchster Schwierigkeitsgrad). Im Qualifying komm ich mit meinem Virgin ohne Fahrhilfen bis auf Auto-Getriebe auf Pos 14, mit Ideallinie sogar auf Pos 1 und 2 Sek Abstand (!). Im Rennen jedoch werde ich mit vollem Tank nach hinten durchgereicht und ich fahr schon am Limit. Gerade auf den Geraden merke ich wie ein gleichwertiger HRT viel mehr Topspeed hat als ich, als ob er nur mit halb so vollem Tank fährt wie ich. Das muss entweder ein Bug oder ein Balancefehler sein.


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Bestzeit in Bahrain. 2-3 zehntel sind noch drin im 2. Sektor.
> Hilfen alle aus, Wetter trocken:


 
Das war auch mein exakte Zeit, mit nem Vigin hab war ich 3 Sek. langsamer. Hab letztens ein MP-Spiel gewagt und wahrscheinlich auch schon den ersten Cheater entdeckt. Der fuhr mal ebenso 20 Sek schneller als der Rest mit ner 1:38er Zeit. Als er mich überholt hatte, sah es so aus als fähre er auf Schienen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hab alle paar Minuten ma Standbild und Ton weg für ca. ne halbe Sekunde. Kein Plan, was da los ist. Stört nicht wirklich, nervt aber.


 
Das Problem hatte ich im MP. Ab und zu verzehrte der Sound und war dann für ein paar Sek. ganz weg. Natürlich blöd weil man dann die Kurvengeschwindigkeit nicht mehr so gut einschätzen kann.


----------



## GF pAnk (25. September 2010)

> Ich spiele gegen eine KI auf Stufe "Profi" (zweithöchster Schwierigkeitsgrad). Im Qualifying komm ich mit meinem Virgin ohne Fahrhilfen bis auf Auto-Getriebe auf Pos 14, mit Ideallinie sogar auf Pos 1 und 2 Sek Abstand (!). Im Rennen jedoch werde ich mit vollem Tank nach hinten durchgereicht und ich fahr schon am Limit. Gerade auf den Geraden merke ich wie ein gleichwertiger HRT viel mehr Topspeed hat als ich, als ob er nur mit halb so vollem Tank fährt wie ich. Das muss entweder ein Bug oder ein Balancefehler sein.



bei mir ist es genau andersrum fahr mit lotus und in der qualli ists verdammt schwer mal ne gute pos zu erwischen. wenn dann das rennen los geht bin ich nach 2 runden erster bis ich dann kurz vorm schluss wieder nach hinten gereicht werde.


----------



## Speedwood (25. September 2010)

geht mir genau so  

na ja jetzt erst F1 im RL gucken


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

GF pAnk schrieb:


> bei mir ist es genau andersrum fahr mit lotus und in der qualli ists verdammt schwer mal ne gute pos zu erwischen. wenn dann das rennen los geht bin ich nach 2 runden erster bis ich dann kurz vorm schluss wieder nach hinten gereicht werde.


 
Du musst mehr Gas geben und einen flacheren Flügel nehmen, dann hast du Speed auf den Geraden. 
OK in den Kurven musst du dann zeigen, dass du es drauf hast. 

Ich fahre auch Lotus und hab schon zwei Rennen gewonnen, dreimal sogar auf Pool gestanden und hab beim letzten Rennen nur deswegen den 3. Platz gemacht, weil mein Team ganz hinten in der Box steht und ich warten musste, bis alle andere vorbei sind, eher ich aus der Box rausfahren konnte.
Was für ein Mist.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

Ich hab mit BMW Sauber in meinem ersten Karriere-Rennen den siebten Platz im Qualifying erreicht, aber im Rennen wurde es dann nur der 13. Platz, da ich dachte, dass Qualifying wäre wie in echt in drei Parts aufgeteilt. Also habe ich mir die Reifensätze gespart und bin nur mit einem weichem Satz gefahren. Dumm nur, dass es danach sofort mit dem Rennen los ging und meine Reifen aber total hinüber waren und man nicht mehr wechseln darf, wenn man in den Top 10 steht. Ich hab mich also gerade so in die Box gerettet und konnte dann als 13. ins Ziel fahren. War aber ganz schön schwierig.

Ausserdem habe ich jetzt verstanden, warum im Time Trial Modus so scharfe Strafen bezüglich Abkürzungen herrschen: Die ganzen gültigen Rundenzeiten werden gespeichert und man kann sich dann in den Leaderboards ein Ghost Car von einem anderen Spieler laden. Es wäre ja sehr unfair, wenn man mit einer ausgelassenen Schikane Erster werden könnte. Hab ich mal gemacht und bin in Melbourne gefahren, weil das mein zweites Karriererennen wird. Ich war zwar 16 Sekunden schneller als das standard Ghostcar, aber der schnellste Spielerghost war dann nochmal 10 Sekunden schneller als ich. Der hat sogar den Streckenrekord um 3 oder 4 Sekunden unterboten. Ich denke aber, dass der mit Traktionskontrolle unterwegs war. Als bekennender Fahrhilfen-Verweigerer muss ich da noch ein wenig üben. Zumindest liege ich mit meiner Zeit in den Top 750 der Welt.

Und ich hab mal eine Frage: Ihr sagt ja, dass euch schon so oft die Reifen geplatzt sind. Mir ist das bisher nochnie passiert, obwohl ich mit vollem Schadensmodell und mit dynamischer Reifenberechnung fahre. Bis auf den Frontflügel ist mir noch nichts kaputt gegangen. Was muss ich machen, damit die Dinger platzen. Ich will das mal sehen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Lass sie im Stand ordentlich durchdrehen, dann platzen sie schon.


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

@Dr. Kucho: Mit welcher Renndistanz fährst du? Mit fliegen die Reifen nach etwa 10-15 Runden um die Ohren -.- Aber halt nur ohne traction control.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lass sie im Stand ordentlich durchdrehen, dann platzen sie schon.



Okay das teste ich gleich mal aus. Aber erst guck ich jetzt Qualifying auf RTL.



			
				fighter0190 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welcher Renndistanz fährst du? Mit fliegen die Reifen nach etwa  10-15 Runden um die Ohren -.- Aber halt nur ohne traction control.



Das erste Rennen habe ich mit 20% gemacht, also 10 Runden.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (25. September 2010)

Hey Jungs, mal ne kurze Frage. Möchte das Spiel realistisch spielen. Bin aber im moment nicht auf dem laufenden, was és jetzt in der Formel 1 noch gibt oder nicht (Trakionskontrolle, ABS, etc). Wenn ich alle Hilfen ausstelle, ist es dann wie in der Realität?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Wenn du alle Fahrhilfen abschaltest, dann ist das Realität. Aber der Wagen ist dann schwer unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, das Heck bricht sofort aus, wenn du zu viel Gas gibts und das ist leider nicht wirklich einstellbar, wenn man mit dem Controller spielt.


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> Das war auch mein exakte Zeit, mit nem Vigin hab war ich 3 Sek. langsamer. Hab letztens ein MP-Spiel gewagt und wahrscheinlich auch schon den ersten Cheater entdeckt. Der fuhr mal ebenso 20 Sek schneller als der Rest mit ner 1:38er Zeit. Als er mich überholt hatte, sah es so aus als fähre er auf Schienen.



Weißt du noch der Gamertag hieß? Ich habe so etwas auch schon mal gehabt .


----------



## oxoViperoxo (25. September 2010)

OKay, danke. Werde es mal ausprobieren


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

Alle Hilfen aus ist am realistischten und so macht es mir persönlich auch am meisten Spass.

ABS gab es in der Formel 1 noch nie. Die Traktionskontrolle wurde vor ein oder zwei Jahren verboten und den Bremsassistenten würde ich sowieso ausstellen, da man so überhaupt keine Kontrolle mehr über die Bremspunkte hat, weil das Auto immer automatisch bremst. Getriebe fahr ich automatisch, da mir das ganze ohne Lenkrad sonst zu schwierig wird. 

Die Anzeige der Ideallinie ist ganz nützlich wenn man den Kurs nicht kennt. Allerdings braucht man sie nicht wirklich. Nach 10 Minuten Fahren kennst du die Bremspunkte und die Ideallinie auch ohne diese Anzeige.

€: Argh zu spät.


----------



## iNxL (25. September 2010)

Mein Eindruck über die Gamepad-Steuerung hat sich in der letzten Stunde enorm verbessert. Hielt ich vor einiger Zeit gute Rundenzeiten mit einem Gamepad unmöglich, bin ich nun überzeugt das man F1 2010 "immerhin vernünftig" mit dem Gamepad spielen kann.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Gamepad-Einstellungen auf das Programm Xpadder gestoßen (Gibts wohl in älteren Versionen als Freeware, glaube ich, die neuste Version kostet auf der Herstellerseite 6€. Vllt. gibts aber auch andere kostenlose Tools, wer weis.) Zumindest habe ich dort meinen SpeedLink-Xbox360-Imitat in das Programm geladen und die Tasten eingestellt, sowie die Deathzone der Lenkung auf 1% und die Deathzone von Gas/Bremse auf 10% hochgesetzt. Subjektiv lässt sich der Wagen nun präziser einlenken und Korrekturen in der Kurve (bei lang gezogenen) lassen sich, REIN SUBJEKTIV, besser vornehmen. Wie und ob überhaupt das Gamepad ohne dieses Programm eingestellt war, weis ich nicht, deswegen sind meine Eindrücke mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.

Dazu kommt auch noch das ich zeitgleich die Ideallinie ausgeschaltet habe. Auf dem relativ leichten Kurs von Monza habe ich meine Rundenzeit von ~1,25 (versucht der Ideallinie nachzufahren, einzulenken) auf 1,22 ohne Ideallinie.. dabei sind da noch locker 1-2 Sekunden drin (oder auch mehr), wenn mehr Erfahrung dazu kommt. Aufgefallen ist mir das mein Einlenkpunkt ohne Ideallinie relativ stark abweicht und tendenziel früher ist, als eigentlich "vorgegeben".

Gefahren wurde ohne Fahrhilfen (nur ABS) mit einem Mercedes GP. Werde gleich nochmal das Fahrverhalten ohne ABS probieren, will eigentlich, soweit es geht, komplett auf Fahrhilfen verzichten.

Wiegesagt, ob man sich das Programm kaufen oder testen muss, kann ich nicht zu 100% bejahen. Das Ausschalten der Ideallinie hat mir persönlich eher gut getan, die Gamepad-Steuerung MIT Xpadder subjektiv auch.

Soviel zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt!


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

so, hab jetzt noch einige Tests gemacht.

Mein Endruck ist etwas durchwachsen. Das einzig richtig geile an dem Spiel ist die Wettersim. Der Rest ist eigendlich RD Grid mit stilerem Heck. Mehr nicht. Warum habt ihr Angst vor dem sequ. Schalten? Damit bin ich mal locker 2 sek schneller. Weil ich die Schnitzer der Automatik ausbügeln kann. 
Ohne TC kann ich am Kurvenausgang und teilweise schon am Scheitelpunkt voll aufs Gas ohne das das Heck ausbricht. Das gleiche mit dem ABS. Ohne kann man auch voll in die Eisen steigen. Sollten die Räder dann irgendwie blockieren, einfach etwas locker lassen die Bremse.

Alles im allem, ein Arcaderacer für mich. So hart es klingt. Auf KI:Legende bis Shanghai bis jetzt alle mit Pole und Sieg beendet. Ob Regen oder Trocken. Und das mit einem Virgin.

Macht die Flügel runter, mehr braucht ihr nicht am Setup ändern. Der Wagen liegt auch so wie auf Schienen.

Wie Codemasters und PCGH geschrieben haben: Für Hardcoreracer und Setup einstellen bis zur letzten Schraube, naja. Die Simgemeinde haben sie nicht gewonnen. Ich zocke es nur noch, weil mir, wie gesagt, die Wettersim gefällt.


----------



## noname545 (25. September 2010)

Aber ohne Traktionskontrolle ist es viel zu extrem, ich rutsch bei dem kleinsten Fehler weg und dreh mich gleich. Habe es dann auf mittel gestellt. Benzin und Reifen Simu ein.
Wie fährt ihr denn in Monaco? Ich schaffe es nicht besser als 1.23 das ist dann der letzte Platz 
Als Startposition kannst das rennen vergessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

In Monaco war ich noch nicht, hab aber alle Strecken mal probehalber angetestet. Singapore rockt, weils im Dunkeln ist. 
Da ich auch nur Gamepad habe, würde mich mal interessieren, obs mit einem Lenkrad Vorteile gibt, hat das mal einer getestet?


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

Ich fahr seit gestern mittag nur das 1. Freie Training in Bahrain um die Strecke zu lernen. Noch kein QUaly oder Rennen gefahren. Hab alle Fahrhilfen ausgeschaltet. Naja, beste Runde in Bahrain bis jetzt 2.11 mit dem Lotus. Ich finds ziemlich schwer. Nicht die Highspeedkurven, aber die langsamen. Da fehlt mir igendwie das Feedback.


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

Bezüglich des Cheaten im MP will ich ja hier eine Art Liste zusammenstellen, damit es fair abläuft. 

Zum Reifenplatzen. Vorhin in Melbourne ist mir mein erster Reifen geplatzt und ich wurde von 3 auf 10 durchgereicht. 

Zu den Performancetest. Man muss den Ingeneur (omg, hoffentlich richtig geschrieben ) auswählen und dann den Punkt Vorgaben oder so ähnlich. Da kann man dann das Ziel auswählen (bestimmte Rundenzeit) und wenn man das schafft, kriegt man was freigeschaltet.

Also mein Toro-Rosso kann zwar auf den Geraden nicht so ganz mithalten, aber dafür hab ich ne möglichst hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeit versucht einzustellen, was auch geklappt hat.^^


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Mal eben Monaco gefahren:
1:16.801

Ohne Hilfen


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

noname545 schrieb:


> Aber ohne Traktionskontrolle ist es viel zu extrem, ich rutsch bei dem kleinsten Fehler weg und dreh mich gleich.



Du darfst nicht Vollgas geben, wenn du aus den Kurven rausbeschleunigst. Wenn du immer voll aufs Gas drückst dreht sich das Auto mit 100%iger Sicherheit. Genau so ist es mit dem ABS: Stellt man es aus, darf man nicht lenken und bremsen gleichzeitig.

Du fährst also mit Vollgas zum Bremspunkt, gehst dann voll in die Eisen, lässt die Bremse los, lenkst ein und beschleunigst erst für einen Bruchteil mit wenig Gas, aber dann sofort Vollgas und im Idealfall machst du das ganze noch auf der Ideallinie.



			
				steffen0278 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eben Monaco gefahren:
> 1:16.801
> 
> Ohne Hilfen


Damit bist du immer noch 5 Sekunden langsamer als die Topzeiten. Der Rekord liegt in Monaco im Moment bei 1:11 mit einem Ferrari. Du kannst dir den dazugehörigen Ghost bei den Time Trials laden und mal gucken ob du da hinterherkommst. 

Spielst du eigentlich mit Pad oder Lenkrad?


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

ich hab ein G25


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Alles im allem, ein Arcaderacer für mich. Ohne TC kann ich am Kurvenausgang und teilweise schon am Scheitelpunkt voll aufs Gas ohne das das Heck ausbricht.
> Macht die Flügel runter, mehr braucht ihr nicht am Setup ändern. Der Wagen liegt auch so wie auf Schienen.


 
Iwelche Hinterprogramme am Laufen?
Ich weiß nicht wie du das behaupten kannst und auf welche Strecke du dich beziehst. Aber wenn ich in Barain mit Flügeln auf 5 und ohne TC fahre, drehe mich schon relativ leicht, wenn ich zu stark aus einer Haarnadelkurve beschleunige geschweigedenn Vollgas geben wie du - und das auch noch mit wenig Flügel????? Da kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen wie du dem Auto ein Fahren auf Schienen nachsagen kannst. Oder mit deinem Spiel stimmt was nicht.

Welche Zeit fährst du in Barain? Mein beste bisher war 1:53,7 mit einem McLaren. Wenn du jetzt mit einer 1:38er Zeit kommst, bist du der Cheater den ich letztens bei einem MP gesehen habe. Dass der ein Cheater war, war jedem in der Session klar.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

Ich hab in Bahrain grad ne 2:07 gefahren mit dem Lotus. Alle Hilfen aus und mit Flügeln auf 1. Drehen tu ich mich eigentlich eher selten. Kein Plan, wo die Zeit liegenbleibt. Vielleicht is der Lotus einfach so lahm :o)


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab in Bahrain grad ne 2:07 gefahren mit dem Lotus. Alle Hilfen aus und mit Flügeln auf 1. Drehen tu ich mich eigentlich eher selten. Kein Plan, wo die Zeit liegenbleibt. Vielleicht is der Lotus einfach so lahm :o)


 
Mit nem Virgin schaffe ich eine 1:56er Zeit. Vllt solltest gerade deswegen, dass du weniger Dreher hast aus der einen oder anderen Kurve ein bisschen aggressiver herausbeschleunigen . Das Einblenden der Ideallinie könnte dir auch noch Aufzeigen wo du Zeit liegen lässt. Ich blende sie am Anfang immer ein, bis ich dann die Strecke besser kenn.


----------



## vampire1984 (25. September 2010)

Also F1 2010 ist alles in allem ein nettes Spiel. Grafisch find ich es super. Spielerisch gehts schon eher Arcade. Ich habe KI auf "Legende" und da ist es für mich schon sehr fordernd. Mit dem Virgin komme ich über einen 18ten Platz momentan nich hinaus. Alle Fahrhilfen sind dabei ausgeschaltet.

Was mich aber tierisch nervt... Ich habe eine HD 5850 und spiel läuft soweit ruckelfrei. Es kommt aber öfters mal vor, dass das Spiel nach der 3/4-Renndistanz dann übelst laggt!? Ich habe keine Ahnung woher das kommen soll. Als CPU läuft bei mir ein Phenom X4 945 und hab 4 GB!? Es gibt aber laut Herrn google auch andere, die das zum Teil haben. Das zerstört echt meine Rennen. 

Ansonsten machts mit nem Lenkrad supi Spaß, aber das Schadensmoddel ist schon etwas enttäsuscht. Kein Wunder warum Codemasters nie wirklich Videos davon gezeigt hat.  Einen Überschlag bei Reifenberührung oder defekte Heckflügel wären schon noch drin gewesen, wenn so technisch nichts weiter kaputt geht.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

Oh, ein erster Crash. Also nich von mir im Renner, sondern vom Programm. Mitten im Training Monitor schwarz und Game aufn Desktop gecrashed... What da ****?!?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

So ich bin grad 40 Runden Monaco gefahren um zu prüfen, wie gut deine Zeit ist. Meine schnellste Runde war eine 1:16.900 mit dem X-Box Pad, ohne Fahrhilfen, aber dafür mit nem Ferrari, der ja um einiges flotter ist als der Virgin. Du musst da ganz schön Gas gegeben haben...  Ich denke aber, dass ich mit ein wenig mehr Übung auch noch ein paar Zehntel rausholen kann.

Was mich nur total aufgeregt hat: Macht man zwei Fehler in einer Runde, wird die Zeit der nächsten Runde nicht anerkannt. Daher ist mein persönlicher Bestzeit-Geist jetzt nur bei lausigen 1:25.irgendwas, obwohl ich in der Runde mit der 1:16.900 Zeit keinen Fehler gemacht habe. Echt ärgerlich.


----------



## thomasoeli (25. September 2010)

Ich finde das Spiel auch wirklich Klasse. Fahre zwar mit nem 8 Jahre alten Lenkrad, macht aber trotzdem riesig Spass. 

Was ich nur nicht verstehen kann, dass ich in Monza eine 1:21 fahre, dabei meine KI auf Legende eingestellt sind, diese aber fast 4 sek. langsamer als ich sind? Hat das schon einer erlebt? 

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, ob schon einer rausgefunden hat wie man die Namen der Fahrer ändern kann. Schließlich fährt ja unser Nick seit diesem Grand Prix wieder für Sauber. 

Thomas.


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

@thomasoeli: Ich glaube kaum, dass man die Namen ändern kann, allerdings kannst du dich ja selber in der Karriere Nick Heidfeld nennen (so wie ich), dann fährt er ja wieder mit


----------



## thomasoeli (25. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> @thomasoeli: Ich glaube kaum, dass man die Namen ändern kann, allerdings kannst du dich ja selber in der Karriere Nick Heidfeld nennen (so wie ich), dann fährt er ja wieder mit



Ich dachte halt, dass es wie in Grand Prix 4 eine Datei gibt wo die Namen hinterlegt sind. Dort konnte man früher immer schön anpassen... 

Du bist nicht rein zufällig schon Monza gefahren?


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

Ich? Nee aber Bahrain: klick

Ohne Fahrhilfen


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Neeee, 38 fahre ich nicht in Bahrain. Mittlere 55er Zeiten waren das glaube ich. Ne Carrer Datei wie bei GTR2 oder ne Übersicht wie bei rFactor über gefahrene Bestzeiten wäre schön. Online bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Kein Bock auf Crash Kids wie bei Grid. Ich nehme das Spiel nur für zwischendurch.
Die alte Bahrain Strecke kenne ich sehr gut aus rFactor. Hab noch n Ligavideo von nem Rennen in Bahrain. Kann ich bei intresse ja mal hochladen.

Was natürlich fehlt bei den Setups: Lenkwinkel, Differenzial, Reifendruck. Außerdem ein Telemetrietool, am besten wie das XD-Tool. Auch die Abstände zum Vorder- und Hintermann wärend des Rennens wäre schön.


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Auch die Abstände zum Vorder- und Hintermann wärend des Rennens wäre schön.


 
Die werden doch angezeigt, ich glaube jedes mal wenn man ein Messpkt überquert.


----------



## Darkness08 (25. September 2010)

Mir ist was komisches aufgefallen und zwar das der Motorsound bei mir so merkwürdig Kreischt in der PC version anders als in den Videos auf Youtube wo sich der sound wirklich sehr real anhört hab ich das gefühlt das der Motos michanschreut und das bremsen hört sich auch merkwürdig an... habe ich eine Einstellung übersehen oder ist das mitlerweile einfach so?


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

Lol, anschreien^^. Mich schreit der Motor auch manchmal an, aber nur wenn ich beim Rausbeschleunigen aus der Kurve gleich Vollgas gebe. Was die Bremsen angehen, ist mir noch gar keins aufgefallen. Ich hör nur das Driften der Reifen.


----------



## thomasoeli (25. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Auch die Abstände zum Vorder- und Hintermann wärend des Rennens wäre schön.



Das wäre eine super Idee für F1 2011. Fehlt mir nämlich auch irgendwie. Mit solchen Anzeigen, auch im Qualifying haben sie irgendwie gespart.

So ne Anzeige wie im echten Qualifying bei RTL wäre toll...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Ich hoffe ja, dass endlich das Safety Car kommt.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

irgendwo habe ich gelesen, das die Zeiten der KI nicht erfahren werden, sondern gescript werden. ich suche das mal raus. war glaube ich sogar im codemasters forum


----------



## Kamrum (25. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Ich? Nee aber Bahrain: klick
> 
> Ohne Fahrhilfen


Ich hasse diese Strecke  Aber sehr gut gefahren , hast sogar mein Ghostcar zugeschaltet  Mit 2:10 kann ich da nicht mithalten


----------



## thomasoeli (25. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> irgendwo habe ich gelesen, das die Zeiten der KI nicht erfahren werden, sondern gescript werden. ich suche das mal raus. war glaube ich sogar im codemasters forum



 Das fände ich mal sehr interessant...


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Habs wiedergefunden: 
Skripting im Singleplayer einfach lächerlich! - Codemasters Forums
Alle AI-Zeiten nur generiert, nicht auf der Strecke 'erfahren' - Codemasters Forums


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Habs wiedergefunden:
> Skripting im Singleplayer einfach lächerlich! - Codemasters Forums
> Alle AI-Zeiten nur generiert, nicht auf der Strecke 'erfahren' - Codemasters Forums




Hat mich auch gewundert. Ich bin im direkten Duell auf der Strecke zum Teil schneller als mein TK, bzw. hänge ihm die halbe Runde im Getriebe bis ich vorbei komme. Trotzdem steht dann bei ihm ne schnellere Zeit in der Zeitenliste. Auch mit anderen Fahrern auf der Strecke ist das so.

Is ja irgendwie echt arm. Da machts gleich nur noch halb soviel Spaß! Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## iceman650 (25. September 2010)

Hier, ich hab nen Problem. Und zwar bekomm ich auf Teufel komm raus in Melbourne mit meinem Lotus nicht unter die 1:34:94...
Gibts dort irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen, die ich beachten muss, sowohl beim Setup als auch beim Fahren?


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Der beste Post im Bug Forum von Codemasters zu F1 2010:

*ich wäre froh wenn ich durch nen patch ÜBERHAUPT spielen könnte ;( * 


Geiler Post


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

Ich empfehle jedem der noch den Spaß an F1 2010 behalten will, den Inhalt dieses Links nicht zu lesen. Ich bin auch ein bisschen entsetzt, mal sehen ob mir das Spielen mit diesem Hintergrundwissen noch Spaß macht. 

Komisch, dass keinem Spieletester der Magazine das aufgefallen ist, es sei denn sie habens verschwiegen .


----------



## iceman650 (25. September 2010)

Ehrlich mal....
Ich wünschte ich hätte sie links liegen gelassen und nicht gelesen, das finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ok, dass man für sowas dann noch 40€ latzt.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

Ich geh wieder Monkey Island spielen. Da bin ich vielleicht auch schneller ;o) 

...und werd nicht beschissen!


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

Oh man. Das zerstört wirklich grad die Illusion... 
Hoffentlich macht es danach jetzt immer noch Spaß...


----------



## Pommes (25. September 2010)

Beim Patch bitte bessere Grafik, ist ja n Trauerspiel


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

Den Inhalt des Links hätte ich nich wirklich gebraucht. Aber die Zeitenvergabe kam mir eh nicht koscher vor. In Monza isses mir auch aufgefallen, dass alle in der ersten Runde den Qualyspeed gehen konnten. Nur ich nicht, weil ich randvollgetankt war und kalte Reifen hatte. Buuuuh. Ich glaub, CM hat sich mehr auf das Optische, als auf den Rest konzentriert.



Pommes schrieb:


> Beim Patch bitte bessere Grafik, ist ja n Trauerspiel



Ne bessere Grafik, is dat letzte, was das Spiel braucht ;o)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. September 2010)

das ist ein Starkes stück,selbst toca 2 für ps1(1998) hatte eine mitfahrende KI.keine generierte.
da musste Codemaster aber irgendwo Sparen


----------



## sensitron (25. September 2010)

Ich fühl mich in der Box auch teilweise verarscht, wenn ich als 2. reinkomm, und hinter mir noch 10 andere in der Box sind... Dann sind meine Mechaniker fertig, und ich muss warten bis alle 10 an mir vorbeigefahren sind bevor er mich wieder rauslässt... obwohl ich nur reifen gewechselt hab, wie alle anderen auch, die wenige sekunden nach mir in die box kamen. Dann fahr ich aus der Box und bin 20. Platz....


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Ich spiele es trotzdem weiter. Das es kein GTR3 wird, war mir immer klar. Aber für Just for Fun ist es gut genug. NFS und Grid wird ja auch weiter gespielt. Sie hätten aber nicht mit Simulation und sowas werben sollen


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

Kein Grund das Spiel aufzugeben Leute. Es besteht die Möglichkeit Reifen- und Benzin-Sim (oder besser gesagt -Script) auszuschalten, dann soll das eigenartige Verhalten der KI im Rennen angeblich nicht mehr vorkommen. Außerdem gibts da noch den MP-Part in dem man sich ohne Scripts mit echten Fahrern messen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Simulationen verkaufen sich heute auch nicht mehr. Die Gamer von heute wollen kurzfristige Unterhaltung, niemand schlossert ein Wochenende rum um ein gutes Setup zu finden.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Naja, ich schon. Wir in unserem Team fahren ja auch sowas bescheuertes wie 3h, 6h, 12h und 24h Rennen (in Echtzeit wohlgemerkt). Wir trainieren teilweise 3 Monate für ein Rennen und schrauben jede freie Minute an unserem Setup.
Aber ich warte ja eh lieber auf rFactor 2 und GTR 3.

Wen es intressiert, hier mal ein Bericht eines Teams nach unserem 24h LeMans Rennen dieses Jahres. Gut geschrieben und vor allem gut Beschrieben. Danke nochmal an Hasi für dein Verständniss damals. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...und-simulationen/105270-ist-ein-simracer.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Dann gehörst du halt zu der aussterbenden Minderheit.
Früher gabs deutlich mehr Simulationen, schau dir Richard Burns Rallye an, sowas könntest du heute nicht mehr auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Austerbende Minderheit würde ich nicht sagen. Es gab zwar viele "Sims", aber es gab nur wenige, die das auch verdient hatten. Die echten Sim-Racer suchen ihre Software halt aus der breiten Masse raus. rFactor gabs anfangs nur als Download. ist seit 2005 also auf dem Markt. Erst 2007 gabs es als DVD im Handel. Und ist bis heute in der Community sehr beliebt. Nicht umsonst warten wir alle auf rFactor 2.

Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Diese Minderheit ist ebenso aussterbend wie Shooter, die am PC für den PC entwickelt werden.


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

Codemasters arbeitet aber schon an dem Patch für den Boxengassen-Bug. Ich denke mal, dass sie auch alle anderen Probleme lösen werden.


----------



## Pommes (25. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Codemasters arbeitet aber schon an dem Patch für den Boxengassen-Bug. Ich denke mal, dass sie auch alle anderen Probleme lösen werden.



Und hfftl Dx 11


----------



## Communicator (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Diese Minderheit ist ebenso aussterbend wie Shooter, die am PC für den PC entwickelt werden.


 

Dem stimme ich ohne weitere Einschränkungen zu.

Die sparen sich noch den eigenen Arbeitsplatz weg.


----------



## Darkness08 (25. September 2010)

ja das kling nicht wie ein normaler formel 1 wagen und wenn ich bremse hört sich das an als würden die mir wie beim boxenstop die reifen abschrauben fahre ich etwa falsch?


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

Man kann während der Fahrt im Auswahlmenü die Flügeleinstellungen und (bei besseren Autos mit Upgrades) auch die Motoreinstellungen einstellen. Man kann dort zwischen "schnell", "weich" und "standard" wählen. 
Was ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## iceman650 (25. September 2010)

Das ist AFAIK, wie schnell das Auto ans Gas geht, oder eben wie träge das Gas reagiert.


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

So, nachdem ich diesen Link auch mal angeschaut habe, habe ich eigtl gar keine Lust mehr auf das Game....

Und Codemasters habe ich auch meine Meinung gesagt...ich hoffe, dass die nur so mit EMails vollgespammt werden -.-

*Edit: *Was mir auch grade aufgefallen ist im 1. Freien Training von Australien:

Ich auf Platz 10 mit meinem Virgin (eh schon unrealistisch)
Kollege Grassi auf Platz 22.

Was sagt mein Ingeneur? Ich bin langsamer als Lucas und wir sollten mal am Setup arbeiten....HÄH?????


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

Danke, und was ist besser?


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> *Edit: *Was mir auch grade aufgefallen ist im 1. Freien Training von Australien:
> 
> Ich auf Platz 10 mit meinem Virgin (eh schon unrealistisch)
> Kollege Grassi auf Platz 22.
> ...



 Das hatte ich auch vorhin. Ich hab mich übelst gewundert.


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

Weich: Auto gibt langsamer Gas
Schnell. Auto gibt schneller Gas, höhrere Warscheinlichkeit von durchdrehenden Reifen

*Edit: *Auch 1. Freie Training....da bin ich mal auf Platz 10 und dann geht mir erst der Weiche Reifen nach 2 Runden und dann der harte Reifen nach fast 3 Runden flöten.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

EIgentlich machts nur noch Spaß solo, um die eigene Zeit und die eigene Linie zu verbessern und zu perfektionieren...


----------



## jigsaw83 (25. September 2010)

Also bis jetzt hatte ich spass an dem Game aber nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe wird mir einiges klar.
Mir ist es gerade auch aufgefallen ich ziemlich mittig im Feld und der erst Platzierte ist noch gar nicht so weit entfernt aber ist 13 Sekunden schneller in der ersten runde.

Dazu ist mir noch aufgefallen egal wenn ein Unfall passiert immer bin ich Schuld mir fährt hinten einer drauf wenn ich vor der Kurve Bremse , habe bremshilfe ausgeschaltet damit ich später bremsen kann und ich bin Schuld.
Das passiert ziemlich oft und dann bin ich Disqualifiziert.

Das macht doch kein Spass.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2010)

Jo, richtig Rennen fahren kann man nicht. Ich mein jetzt nich reinholzen ala Grid oder Shift. Aber jeder kleinste Kontakt wird bestraft, selbst wenn man nicht dran schuld ist. Das ist übertrieben und so kann man kein Rennen fahren. Zumindest nicht mit Spaß. Auch dass einem bei jedem kleinen Ausrutscher neben die Strecke die Zeit gestrichen wird nervt ohne Ende.


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

Jop zum Beispiel nach dem Start in der ersten Kurve. Da sind öfters Kontakte aufgrund der Enge und selbst wenn der Gegner keinen Nachteil dadurch hat bzw. das mMn nicht mal mitkriegt, dann finde ich eine Verwarnung übertrieben.


----------



## iNxL (25. September 2010)

Ich finde auch einige Sachen blöd und durchaus auch inakzeptabel, wenn wir aber ehrlich zu uns selber sind, kommen in den letzten Jahren 80% der Spiele in der Beta-Phase auf den Markt, allein um den Release-Termin einzuhalten.

Ich sehe lediglich die gescriptete KI als DAS Problem an, alles andere sind Kinderkrankheiten. Sollte in den nächsten Wochen keine dynamische und "realistische" KI folgen, sehe ich schwarz.

Wie aber auch einer meiner Vorredner sagte, spiele ich das Spiel vorallem um selber schnelle Zeiten zu fahren und meine Rundenzeit zu verbessern oder um andere menschliche Gegner zu schlagen, da fallen die meisten genannten Fehler nicht so sehr ins Gewicht wie für manche die gerne Singleplayer spielen.


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

Da es jetzt bekannt ist, dass CM da scriptet, kann man daraus schließen, dass die noch nicht mit dem Scripten fertig wurden. So erklärt sich auch, dass man im Q der Konkurrenz überlegender ist als im Rennen - einfach weil die Scriptzeiten der Gegner nicht richtig gesetzt wurden.

CM wird dieses Problem nicht durch echte erfahrene (dynamische) Zeiten der Konkurrenz beheben, sondern Scripts einbauen, die logischer und realistischer sind. Hätten sie das von Anfang an getan, hätte es vllt keiner gemerkt, dass da an den Zeiten was nicht stimmt. Selbst schuld wenn man immer schnell ans Geld kommen will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

jigsaw83 schrieb:


> Dazu ist mir noch aufgefallen egal wenn ein Unfall passiert immer bin ich Schuld mir fährt hinten einer drauf wenn ich vor der Kurve Bremse , habe bremshilfe ausgeschaltet damit ich später bremsen kann und ich bin Schuld.
> Das passiert ziemlich oft und dann bin ich Disqualifiziert.
> 
> Das macht doch kein Spass.


 
Ist wohl dem Multiplayer geschuldet, denn du kannst ja absichtlich scharf bremsen, sodass der Hinterman auffährt und sich den Flügel kaputt haut.

Mich nervt es etwas, dass man bei der geringsten Überschreitung der Curbs gleich eine Verwarnung wegen Abkürzung bekommt und die Runde nicht zählt. 
Daber hat das eher noch Zeit gekostet.


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

Vor allem wenn du dich vorher drehst und dann ein wenig über die Curbs kommst....Rundenzeit ist eh für den A. aber dann noch ne Verwarnung? Also realitisch ist was anderes!

Und nochwas hatte ich heute während eines Rennens. Wollte eigtl an die Box kommen, weil mir mal wieder ein Reifen geplatzt ist. Ja Crew steht parat aber mitten in der Fahrbahn steht der hintere Typ mit dem Wagenheber schon so, als wäre ich bereits drinn. Jo, konnt dann nichts mehr machen und habe gewartet bis das Rennen zu Ende war....tolles Ding, echt -.-


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

Ich finde wir sollten erstmal den Patch abwarten, der DX11 bringt und zB den Pitstop-Bug behebt. Ich denke dann werden auch noch viele andere Probleme behoben. Nicht umsonst hat CM das Spiel nur mit DX9 rausgebracht, da sie keine Zeit mehr hatten.


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

Pitstopbug?


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

Das mit der Boxengasse, wenn man da so lange warten muss.


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

??? Wie jetzt genau?^^


----------



## iceman650 (25. September 2010)

Ich glaube er meint, dass man nicht aus der Box kommt, wenn Verkehr in der Box ist.
Das ist aber wahrscheinlich gewollt, da es sonst Teamseitig ein Unsafe Release wäre.


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

Hmm ist doch normal. Wenn da was kommt, kann ich doch nicht einfach rausfahren


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das mit der Boxengasse, wenn man da so lange warten muss.


 
Das ist aber normal. Wenn du eins der Hinterbänkler Teams fährst, dann ist auch deine Box ganz hinten und das Auto muss eben beim Boxenstopp warten, bis die Boxengasse frei ist, wenn also ständig ein Auto da fährt (weil dessen Boxenstopp fertig ist ), wartest du eben.
Ich hab so mal den zweiten Platz in der Box verloren und kam als 14. wieder raus, weil ich so lange warten musste.


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

!? Ich dachte der Boxenstop Bug wäre der, wenn man Reifen wechselt, dass der Lollipop wartet, bis die Boxengasse leer ist. Das ist doch nicht normal ...

Pit-Stop Issue - Codemasters Forums


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

Jagut ,das wäre dann ein Bug.^^


----------



## steffen0278 (25. September 2010)

Grade in Spanien das Qualy gefahren. Schumi vor mir ab der Start-Ziel geraden. Zu ihm aufgeschlossen. Dann ein Dreher von ihm. Hat geregnet. Ich vorbei und ne neue Zeit gefahren. Keine 2 Sekunden danach, plopp, Schumacher mit ner schnelleren Zeit als ich. Cool wa. Das kann nur Schumi.  

Ohne Scheiß. Ist grade passiert.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (25. September 2010)

Als ich das mit den Skriptings gelesen habe ist mir so einiges klar geworden. In meinem ersten Rennen wurde das Auto zwischenzeitlich absolut unfahrbar, als würde die Lenkung komplett versagen und das meist dann, wenn man gerade sehr schnell unterwegs war. Ich finde es eine riesengroße Sauerei und ich werde den Karrieremodus erstmal meiden. Nur frag ich mich, warum das bei einigen Spielern so extrem ausgeprägt ist und andere einfach locker auf Platz 1 fahren können. Einfach nur Pech/Glück?

Ich habe das aber bisher nur im Karrieremodus erlebt. Beim Gran Prix Modus lief alles ganz okay.


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

Jop der Schumi halt.


----------



## fighter0190 (25. September 2010)

Ist schon irgendwo bekannt, wann in etwa der Patch kommen soll?


----------



## iNxL (25. September 2010)

Schumi Regengott! 

Habe eben doch die Karriere angespielt. Bharain, Bahrain, Bhahrhahihn?.. ich hasse die Strecke so sehr, das ich nicht mal den Namen richtig schreiben kann.

Habe die 5 Jahre ausgewählt, da ich dort immerhin TorroRosso und nicht Minardi fahren musste. Alles auf Legende, automatische Schaltung (da mit Gamepad manuelles schalten einfach unmachbar ist, wie ich finde). 

Quali 1,53,7xx gefahren, war im Rennen erster, Reifen kaputt, Box gefahren als 7 wieder raus, 2 Runden gedreht Reifen kaputt, Box gefahren als 18. wieder raus, 10 Sekunden Strafe bekommen weil ich mich in einer Kurve verbremmst und gerade aus gefahren bin.

Muss meine Meinung revidieren, das gleicht wohl fast an "unspielbar".

Fahre nun weiter Zeitrennen, da bin nur ich und die Stopuhr


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Und im Zeitrennen sind keine Zeiten generiert


----------



## noname545 (26. September 2010)

Bin wieder Monaco gefahren aber mehr als 1.23 ist nicht drinn. Team ist BMW Sauber hat das damit was zu tun?


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2010)

Also ich hab mir die Karriere auch vorerst mal abgeschminkt....
Die Rennen waren ja bisher mal dermaßen kacke, das war ja ehrlich unspielbar mit den ganzen Strafen etc.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Dann ein Dreher von ihm.



Echt, da is ma was passiert? Bei mir fahren absolut perfekt. Ich hab noch keinen neben der Strecke gesehen. Find ich auch ziemlichen Mist. Das ist sehr unrealistisch!


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Jop bei mir auch. Bis jetzt hat mein Vorgänger noch keinen Fehler gemacht...


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

Ich kann euch nur sagen, dass ich überhaupt keine Probleme habe. Mein letzter Reifen ist vor ~3 Rennwochenenden (Silverstone) im Training geplatzt. Bisher immer Pole und fast immer Sieg (Lotus ist im Rennen langsamer als Red Bull aber trotzdem gewinne ich).


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. September 2010)

noname545 schrieb:


> Bin wieder Monaco gefahren aber mehr als 1.23 ist nicht drinn. Team ist BMW Sauber hat das damit was zu tun?



Nicht unbedingt. Steffen ist mit seinem Virgin eine 1:16.8 gefahren. 

In Monaco darfst du nicht mit zuwenig Flügel fahren, da es viele enge Kurven gibt. Hast genug Grip kannst du ausserdem auch einige Kurven ohne Bremsen fahren (Casino, Schwimmbad), ein bisschen Gas lupfen reicht dann voll aus und du kannst richtig viel Speed mitnehmen. 

Fährst du mit Gamepad? Das macht die ganze Sache nämlich ungemein schwerer, denn es fehlt in jedem Bereich die Präzision und wenn du in Monaco nen Fehler machst, bestraft das sofort die Leitplanke. Ich hab mit dem Pad+Ferrari bisher nur eine 1:16.9 geschafft und das obwohl das Auto eigentlich deutlich schneller sein sollte als der Virgin.


----------



## steffen0278 (26. September 2010)

Auf die Frage, wann der Patch kommt.

Jep. Nächstes Jahr. Soll wohl Patch F1 2011 heißen. 
Die Fehler, kann man nicht mit dem Patch beheben. Auf alle Fälle nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen.

Ich sags mal so. F1 2010 ist das Vista von Codemasters.

Hätte die Lizens mal lieber SimBim, oder ISI geben sollen. Dann lieber 2 Jahre warten als sowas hier.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Und hoffentlich wird F1 2011 das Windows 7 von CM....


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> [...]
> Hätte die Lizens mal lieber SimBim, oder ISI geben sollen.[...]


/sign....
Also soviel kann man sagen, F1 2010 war ein Griff ins Klo.
Ab jetzt wird nichts mehr vorbestellt, nichts von Codemasters, Konami, Blizzard oder sonstwem. Nicht, bevor ich es gespielt habe.
Der zweite Fail innerhalb von einem Jahr, ich glaubs nich, ich könnt so kotzen...


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2010)

Epic Fail!


----------



## steffen0278 (26. September 2010)

Hier die Bugliste:
Unofficial F1 2010 Bugs & Errors List. - Codemasters Forums

Ich glaube, hier würden gern welche ihr Stimme ändern. War ja auch ca 5 Tage vor Release des Spiels.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...ht-das-beste-formel-1-spiel-aller-zeiten.html


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2010)

_"Sector 3 times don't stay up, you can't ever see your sector 3"_

Jupps, das is mir sofort aufgefallen. Praktisch der erste Bug nach den ersten Runden, als ichs erste ma in die Box zurück bin...


----------



## steffen0278 (26. September 2010)

Genau. Hatte gedacht, es lag an mir.

So, genug geschrieben. Bis morgen


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2010)

Dachte ich auch. Bzw. dachte, ich check die Timetables in der Box nich..


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

Das Problem kenne ich auch, aber CM wird das Problem patchen! *denke ich mal*

Edit: 





> Da fällt mir noch ein: Es wurde hier als Bug genannt, dass in der Box  nie die Zeit des 3. Sektors angezeigt wird. Das ist kein Bug sondern  korrekt, denn der Monitor zeigt nur die Zeiten der letzten Runde an  (siehe F1 Live Timing). Die Runde/der Sektor wurde aber bei  Boxeneinfahrt nicht beendet, so dass keine Sektorzeit für Sektor 3  angezeigt werden kann (man fährt ja nicht durch Start/Ziel). Dass aber  mehr Statistiken notwendig wären, ist dennoch klar.


----------



## noname545 (26. September 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Steffen ist mit seinem Virgin eine 1:16.8 gefahren.
> 
> In Monaco darfst du nicht mit zuwenig Flügel fahren, da es viele enge Kurven gibt. Hast genug Grip kannst du ausserdem auch einige Kurven ohne Bremsen fahren (Casino, Schwimmbad), ein bisschen Gas lupfen reicht dann voll aus und du kannst richtig viel Speed mitnehmen.
> 
> Fährst du mit Gamepad? Das macht die ganze Sache nämlich ungemein schwerer, denn es fehlt in jedem Bereich die Präzision und wenn du in Monaco nen Fehler machst, bestraft das sofort die Leitplanke. Ich hab mit dem Pad+Ferrari bisher nur eine 1:16.9 geschafft und das obwohl das Auto eigentlich deutlich schneller sein sollte als der Virgin.



Ne fahre mit Lenkrad und meistens ohne crash^^
Aber Webber ist immer erster, habe den überholt also ich war schneller und trotzdem hat er eine bessere Zeit. Mit 1.23 ist man letzter Als 24 kannst das rennen in Monaco vergessen, überholen kaum möglich da man entweder eine Strafe bekommt oder die Leitplanke begrüßt
Den Karriere Modus kannst meiner Meinung nach in die Tonne kloppen, am Anfang war ich immer erster danch wurde alles "unfair" sch**** Regeln^^


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Bin jetzt doch noch einige Kariere-Rennen gefahren, seit dem ersten Rennen (2 Reifenplatzer) kam nichts mehr, dann gehts sogar


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. September 2010)

Mal eben ne Runde im Red Bull gedreht  Der geht im Vergleich zum HRT ja wie Hölle.  (Mit Traktingskontrolle, ohne ist mit nem Pad unfahrbar)

Und Reifenplatzer gibts bei mir auch  Gibts eigentlich auch Motorschaden?

Mit welchem Programm nehmt ihr denn die Videos davon auf?


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchem Programm nehmt ihr denn die Videos davon auf?



Registrierte Fraps Version


----------



## VNSR (26. September 2010)

So alle die Probleme haben mit der Lenkung und Reifen: Stellt im Menü Reifen-Sim und Benzin-Sim ab. Ohne Reifen-Sim bleiben die Platzer aus und ohne Benzin-Sim entfällt die Trägheit im Rennen, die das Auto unsteuerbar macht. So steht es in dem Handbuch.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Hmm, aber dann hat man ja keinen Reifenverschleiß mehr....wobei ich glaube, dass das das kleiner Übel wäre...


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2010)

Irgendwie alles ein fauler Kompromiss!


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Jetzt habe ich die Sim´s ausgeschaltet und plötzlich fahre ich mit meinem Virgin an die Spitze im Training und zwar mit gut einer Sekunde Vorsprung auf Vettel.....eyyyy -.-


----------



## Mr__47 (26. September 2010)

Ähm Leute ich hab ein Problem:
Wenn mir im Qualifying oder im Training ein Reifen platzt, und dann an die Box fahre bekomme ich immer wieder  den kaputten Satz Reifen aufgezogen 
Ich möchte wissen, wie ich mehr in dem Menü einstellen kann.. Im Handbuch steht, dass ich dort auch meine Strategie festlegen kann und angezeigt ekomme, wie viele Sätze ich noch zur Verfügung hab.. Bei mir steht aber nichts?!

MfG 

PS: Bis dahin ein super Spiel ^^


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Du musst, wenn du in der Box bist, nach links zu "Reifen" gehen, dort kannst du alle Verfügbaren Reifen auswählen.

In T1 hast du einen harten und einen weichen zur Verfügung
in T2 hast du auch wieder einen harten und weichen Reifensatz + die aus T1 (wenn die nicht kaputt sind) zur Verfügung

Und ich glaube, dass geht dann so weiter. Das heißt du könntest theoretisch im Quali die Reifen aus den Trainings verwenden


----------



## .Mac (26. September 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Mal eben ne Runde im Red Bull gedreht  Der geht im Vergleich zum HRT ja wie Hölle.  (Mit Traktingskontrolle, ohne ist mit nem Pad unfahrbar)



Jap, spiele in der Karriere mit Torro Rosso als Team (Ist ja das Tochter-Team von RedBull Racing), bin davor mit Lotus gefahren und mit dem RedBull kam ich bis jetzt am besten zurecht.

Bzw. einen Reifenplatzer hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Bzw. einen Reifenplatzer hatte ich noch nie.



Spielst du mit oder ohne ReifenSim? Und auf welchen Positinen fährst du mit dem TorroRosso in etwa?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. September 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Mal eben ne Runde im Red Bull gedreht  Der geht im Vergleich zum HRT ja wie Hölle.  (Mit Traktingskontrolle, ohne ist mit nem Pad unfahrbar)



Ich komm am besten mit dem McLaren zurecht. Der RedBull gefällt mir nicht so gut. Aber mit aktiver Traktionskontrolle finde ich es selbst mit Pad zu einfach. Da kannste die ganze Zeit nur Vollgas geben. Versuchs mal ohne. Das ist am Anfang schwer, aber mitlerweile habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit viel Speed aus den Kurven rauszubeschleunigen.



			
				VNSR schrieb:
			
		

> So alle die Probleme haben mit der Lenkung und Reifen: Stellt im Menü  Reifen-Sim und Benzin-Sim ab. Ohne Reifen-Sim bleiben die Platzer aus  und ohne Benzin-Sim entfällt die Trägheit im Rennen, die das Auto  unsteuerbar macht. So steht es in dem Handbuch.



Ich verzichte lieber komplett auf den Karriere Modus. Diese ganzen gescripteten Unfälle sind das letzte und deswegen auf so etwas elementares wie Reifenabnutzung und Spritverbrauch verzichten? Wenn ich eine WM fahren möchte, mache ich das jetzt lieber im Gran Prix Modus, dort ist bisher alles fair zugegangen und man fliegt nicht einfach mal ab, nur weil man zu schnell ist. Da kann man auch alle Strecken in die Auswahl nehmen und diese dann alle mit richtigen Grand Prix Wochenenden nach und nach abfahren.

Der Karriere Modus ist zwar echt ne miese Nummer, aber trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass mir das Gameplay eigentlich sehr gut gefällt. Ich halte F1 2010 nach wie vor für ein ordentliches Spiel, aber was Codemasters da geritten hat, als sie sich den Mist ausgedacht haben, ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Den Karriere Modus kannste echt in die Tonne kloppen. Gut das der mich von Anfang an nicht gereizt hat. So ist die Enttäuschung nicht so groß.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

So ich habe jetzt doch nochmal den Karriere-Modus angeschmissen und siehe da es klappt endlich mal was.

Ich fahre zwar auf Platz 11 rum, aber die Zeiten sind top. Es ist spannend und die Abstände sind recht gering.
Mein Ingeneur sagt mir auch, dass Lucas in allen Sektoren langsamer sei als ich, was auch stimmt.

Einmal ist mir ein Reifen geplatzt, da bin ich aber auch extrem hart über die Curbs gebrettert.

Las Anhang habe ich die Timetable und einen Bug, den ich vor einigen Posts mal erwähnt hatte.

PS: BenziSim ist aus...irgendwie ist dann alles realistischer


----------



## VNSR (26. September 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Wenn mir im Qualifying oder im Training ein Reifen platzt, und dann an die Box fahre bekomme ich immer wieder den kaputten Satz Reifen aufgezogen
> Ich möchte wissen, wie ich mehr in dem Menü einstellen kann.. Im Handbuch steht, dass ich dort auch meine Strategie festlegen kann und angezeigt ekomme, wie viele Sätze ich noch zur Verfügung hab.. Bei mir steht aber nichts?!
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
In der Garage links zum Reifenmenü wechseln. Dort hatte ich 3 Reifensätze zur Verfügung gehabt. Unter einem Satz steht die Abnutzung des jeweiligen Reifens.

HIer mal meine ersten Runden in Bahrain: YouTube - Kanal von Striker1560


----------



## VNSR (26. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier würden gern welche ihr Stimme ändern. War ja auch ca 5 Tage vor Release des Spiels.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...ht-das-beste-formel-1-spiel-aller-zeiten.html


 
Selber Schuld wenn man einem Spiel was man noch gar nicht gespielt hat seine Stimme gibt. Ich habe für GP4 gevotet.


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Wenn ich ein Video mit Fraps aufnehme (ich nehme an am besten mit um die 30FPS), muss es anschließend noch bearbeitet werden (um es kleiner zu machen?) oder kann man das dann direkt hochladen? Habe in Erinnerung das die Vids meistens recht groß werden, da ist das Hochladen mit DSL3000 eher eine Qual


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

5 Minuten Fraps sind etwa 8 GB 

Du musst das auf jeden Fall komprimieren


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Jemand ne kleine Anleitung wie und womit?


----------



## steffen0278 (26. September 2010)

Mit dem Movie Maker von MS. Dann mit 1,1 Mbit speichern. Oder kannste auswählen bis 1080p. 

Ich hatte damals für F1 Challenge gestimmt. War die letzte EA Sim bei uns inner Liga. Vor rFactor.

Ich glaube, CM wollte was für den breiten Markt rausbringen. Quasi die NFS Jünger zu sich ziehen. F1 Challange ist als F1 Sim um Lichtjahre eine bessere Sim, selbst für Anfänger, als das hier.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Also ich (glaube) hab die Reifensim aus und hatte neulich auch nen Reifenplatzer.... einfach so, wo ich mal Platz 3 war mit meinem Toro Rosso.  Hat mich echt geärgert.


----------



## .Mac (26. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Spielst du mit oder ohne ReifenSim? Und auf welchen Positinen fährst du mit dem TorroRosso in etwa?



Mit Sim, allerdings auch mit nem Lenkrad und nich mit einem Pad.
Schlechter als Platz 6 war ich mit dem TR noch nicht.

Edith sagt: Im Q fahre ich allerdings auch oft auf Platz 12, da fahren die Bots irgendwie besser.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

> Im Q fahre ich allerdings auch oft auf Platz 12, da fahren die Bots irgendwie besser.


Ist ja auch real so 

Na ich hatte vermutet, dass die Reifenplatzer kommen, wenn man auf guten Positionen fährt, allerdings wäre das bei dir schonmal nicht der Fall.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Jop im Rennen sind irgendwie alle leicht zu überholen... außer Alonso, da hatte ich zwei Runden in Melbourne hintergehangen und bin nicht vorbegekommen.^^ 
Wenn ich auf Legende stelle (jz Profi) fahren die Computergegner dann auch schneller im Qualifying? ICh komm da manchmal kaum hinterher.^^


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Und nochmal 2 Videos von mir....fast schon unglaublich im fast positiven Sinne

Video01
Video02


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Das erste sieht scheíße echt aus^^

Aber das zweite schafft man, wenn man es drauf anlegt.


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Ich bin mitlerweile schon in Spanien angekommen, spiele immer noch die 5-jährige Karriere mit dem TorroRosso. Habe sowohl die BenzinSIM als auch die ReifenSIM zu Testzwecken ausgestellt. Hatte aber, wenn es die selbe Saison war und ich mich richtig erinnere, im ersten Rennen trotzdem 2 Reifenschäden, danach bin ich davon verschohnt geblieben.

Einstellungen waren auf Legende/Aus, (mit automatischer Schaltung) und 360-Gamepad.

Fahre in jedem Rennen unter die Punkte, hatte eine Platz 3 (ich glaube Australien) und einen 1. Platz in Malaysia, ansonsten 6 oder 8 gewesen, habs vergessen. Dennoch seltsame Erlebnisse gehabt, ..z.B. fahre ich auf dem ersten Platz und Alonso war hinter mir, ca. 3 Sek.. einige Runden am Stück. Plötzlich holt er die kompletten 3 Sekunden auf einer Geraden auf, fährt auf jeder Geraden gefühlte 20KM/h schneller und überholte mich dann zwangsweise spielend. Den guten Jungen habe ich nie wieder gesehen und wurde nach einem Patzer dann noch dritter. Schade :/


----------



## Mr__47 (26. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Du musst, wenn du in der Box bist, nach links zu "Reifen" gehen, dort kannst du alle Verfügbaren Reifen auswählen.
> 
> In T1 hast du einen harten und einen weichen zur Verfügung
> in T2 hast du auch wieder einen harten und weichen Reifensatz + die aus T1 (wenn die nicht kaputt sind) zur Verfügung
> ...



ok Dank dir


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Achja zu den Reifensätzen. Bei mir wird da auch nichts angezeigt. Allerdings hatte ich in einem Onlinespiel (was ich übrigens  nur noch mache, wenn jmd. hier aus dem Forum dabei ist) die verfügbaren Reifensätze angezeigt gekriegt. Muss man das was aus- oder anstellen?


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

@Nomad: Die ReifenSim muss natürlich aktiviert sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

noname545 schrieb:


> Bin wieder Monaco gefahren aber mehr als 1.23 ist nicht drinn. Team ist BMW Sauber hat das damit was zu tun?


 
Ich hab gestern  noch mal Monaco getestet und in der dritten fliegenden Runde eine 1.18 Zeit in den Asphalt gedrückt (mit dem Lotus).

Wie fährst du denn, irgendwelche Hilfen aktiviert oder alles aus?



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Echt, da is ma was passiert? Bei mir fahren absolut perfekt. Ich hab noch keinen neben der Strecke gesehen. Find ich auch ziemlichen Mist. Das ist sehr unrealistisch!


 
Jop, bei mir machen die auch nie einen Fehler, fahren wie auf Schienen und wenn die einmal an mir vorbei sind (Webber und Co.) dann hole ich sie nicht mehr ein, weil mein Lotus einfach zu langsam ist.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> @Nomad: Die ReifenSim muss natürlich aktiviert sein



Ahhh  Ich Dödel.^^



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, bei mir machen die auch nie einen Fehler, fahren wie auf Schienen und wenn die einmal an mir vorbei sind (Webber und Co.) dann hole ich sie nicht mehr ein, weil mein Lotus einfach zu langsam ist.



Ist ja auch ein lotus. Was erwartest du?  Mit Toro-Rosso ist man cuhl, ey.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Ich fahr Karrerie, da fängt man klein an. 
Trotzdem habe ich schon zwei Rennen gewonnen und bin zweiter in der WM, aber an Webber komme ich nicht vorbei, der hat die anderen Rennen gewonnen und ist bei meinen Siegen zweiter geworden, der scheint noch eine Nummer besser zu sein als Hamilton und Co.
Vettel ist nur sechster in der WM.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Ja ich fahre auch Karriere und mit meinem Toro-Rosso hab ich jetzt zwei Rennen weg. Bahrain war relativ fair und bin aber nur 8. geworden. Allerdings war Melbourne unfair. Reifenplatzer in der vierten Runde und dann auf Platz 10 durchgereicht. War vorher 3. Und in der letzten runde dreimal gedreht und auf 11 wieder zurückgefallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Die Dreher nerven mich auch, da fährt man drei Runden super um beim Boxenstopp Vorteile zu haben und dann dreh ich mich weg, als ich in die Boxengasse reinfahren will. 
Alonso fährt mir ins Heck und ich kriege Schuld.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Ja genau! Ich werde gedreht und kriege die Schuld mit 5 Plätze Strafe. Und das beim Training! 
Zumal man durch die Kurve fährt wie vorher auch. Gleicher Gang, gleiche Speed und trotzdem...

Naja aber Fun macht es mir trotzdem.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Jop, Fun macht es auf jeden Fall.

Jetzt würde mich aber noch mal die Beantwortung meiner Frage interessieren, die ich letztens gestellt haben... 

Kann man mit einem Lenkrad schneller fahren als mit einem Gamepad?

Ich fahre Gamepad und hab die Schaltung auf Automatik, weils ohne echt beschissen ist und ich langsamer bin, wenn ich selbst schalten muss.
Ist das Lenkrad da vorteilhafter?


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Naja, also ich fahr mit Lenkrad und schalte manuell. Ob ich nun schneller bin oder nicht weiß ich nicht und ich glaube so pauschal kann man das gar nicht sagen, weil jeder unterschiedlich schnell ist. Wenn du an ein billiges rankommst versuch es doch mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Es gibt doch bestimmt welche hier, die ein gutes Lenkrad als auch ein Pad haben. Da könnte man es mal testen.
Für ein Game kaufe ich mir jedenfalls kein Lenkrad, auch wenns mit Lenkrad sicher sehr viel Spaß bringen wird.

Mir schmerzt der Finger schon manchmal vom ständigen Gas geben am Pad.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Ja Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Gibt eigentlich Motorschaden?
Ich hab ständig einen zu heißen Motor (meist rot). Bedeutet das dann, dass mein Auto weniger Leistung hat?
Der Ingenieur sagt ja immer, wenn der Motor im optimalen Bereich ist, bla bla bla...


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Ja ka. Ist bei mir auch so. DAnn schalte ich drei mal früh hoch und schon ist der wieder grün.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Da ich mit automatik fahre, kann ich nicht schalten, ich fahre einfach weiter und ignoriere das.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Ja die Motoranzeige ist eh für´n A.

Da es keine Motorschäden gibt, hätte man auch die Anzeige weglassen können bzw die nervenden Ansagen vom Ingeneur.


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass der Motor dann schneller verschleißt, d.h., dass dann eben einer der 8 Motoren pro Saison (im Karrieremodus) schwerer Lädiert ist.
Und außerdem sagt der Ing. ja auch immer, dass man im grünen Bereich mehr Leistung hat.


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Fun macht es auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Jetzt würde mich aber noch mal die Beantwortung meiner Frage interessieren, die ich letztens gestellt haben...
> 
> ...



Ich habe zwar kein Lenkrad, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das man damit deutlich besser und schneller fahren kann. Du kannst einfach präziser einlenken und den "Einlenkwinkel" (nennt man das so?) präziser halten als mit einem Analog-Stick. Ich nutze ein 360-Gamepad und fahre gefühlt jede Runde eine andere Linie. Ob ich zu schlecht bin oder das Gamepad daran schuld ist, sei dahingestellt.

Da hier schon einige Videos zu Bahrain hochgeladen wurde, hab ich das auch mal getan. Finde die Strecke eigentlich nicht so gut, komme da nie in den Rhytmus. Der McLaren ist Zufall, ka ob da ein anderes Auto besser zu fahren ist.

*inxlbeste auf Bahrain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyohpULFC4c
*​ 
Habe an den Konvertierungseinstellungen nichts geändert, hoffe die Qualität reicht trotzdem. Tipps zur Konvertierung oder Fahrlinie gern gesehen ​


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

@quantenslipstream:

Hast du mal ne schnelle Runde in Bahrain oder Australien hingelegt? Dann gib mal deine Zeit durch und ich fahre die selbe Strecke mit meinem G27


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Huii, die Qualität ist echt nicht so berauschend. 
Lies dich mal in diesen Thread ein, da steht, wie man Videos konvertiert. KLICK

Bei mir sehen konvertierte Videos so aus...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_MI3l6bxnc



fighter0190 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream:
> 
> Hast du mal ne schnelle Runde in Bahrain oder Australien hingelegt? Dann gib mal deine Zeit durch und ich fahre die selbe Strecke mit meinem G27


 
Das nützt ja nicht wirklich was, weil wir unterschiedlich gut sind. Du müsstest die Strecke einmal mit dem PAd und dann mit Lenkrad fahren und dann die Zeiten angucken, wo du besseer/schlechter bist.

Gestern bis ich Monaco gefahren, 1,18er Zeit.


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Ach naja, wenn ich die Qualität auf 480P oder höher stelle, sieht das eigentlich nicht schlechter aus als das Video von dir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Wenn ich deins anklicke und dann meins als Vergleich, dann ist es bei dir einfach pixeliger.
wie gesagt, schau dir den Thread an, das Programm zum Konvertieren ist sehr gut und Freeware, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Womit hast du das Video denn aufgenommen, mit Fraps?


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Ja, 30FPS Fraps und dann einfach von 3,8gb konventiert auf 40mb glaube ich. Werde mir den Thread gleich mal angucken, finde aber zumindestens das Endergebnis mit 480p aufwärts akzeptabel, auf 240p kann sich das natürlich keiner anschauen. Brauche eben so kleine Videos wie möglich, da ich nur mit DSL3000 hochladen kann


----------



## VNSR (26. September 2010)

Wie iNxL schon sagte, ist es theoretisch aufjedenfall besser und präziser mit einem Lenkrad zu fahren, weil man einfach Gas, Bremse und Lenkung präziser dosieren kann. Voraussetzung für diesen Vorteil ist natürlich auch die Qualität des Lenkrades - es muss eins sein, das die Lenkung auch wirklich präzise umsetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Wie schnell du downloadest ist egal, deine Uploadgeschwindigkeit ist da wichtig und wenn du nur 128kb hast, dann ist das natürlich wenig, aber ob du nun 10 Minuten uploadest oder 15 spielt doch wirklich keine Rolle.
Dann lieber eine bessere Qualität im Video.

Nimmst du die native Auflösung auf oder halbe Größe?


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Das ist die native 1680x1050 Auflösung, ja. Ja, ich wollte nur verdeutlichen das mit DSL3000 (DSL Upstream: 448 kBit/s) auch der Upload entsprechend langsamer ist. Ich glaube mit 16K hat man ja bis zu 1000 kBit/s o.ä.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, ich hab 1024 und lade dann eben ein 60 oder 80MB video hoch, es ist mir egal, obs nun 10 oder 20 Minuten dauert, aber lieber das bessere Video uploaden. Videos, die eine schlechtere Qualität haben, werden kaum angeguckt.

Du kannst auch deine Uploadspeed erhöhen, musst mal mit deinem Provider sprechen.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat eine 16.000er Leitung, sowohl down-als auch upload Speed ist dabei gleich schnell.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Grade zweite Trainingssession in Malaysia. Erste Runde: Ich fahre raus, mache die Einfahrrunde, fahre an der Box vorbei und am Ende der langen Geraden platzt einfach der Hinterreifen. Nagut denke ich mir so, fährste an die Box und kriegst nen neuen. Gesagt, getan und Pustekuchen. Ich komme wieder raus und dacht ich bin im falschen Film. Da hab ich nun zwei platte Hinterreifen! Ich wieder in die Box ( hat dann angefangen zu regnen) und nehme halt Regenreifen. Damit dann ohne Ausfall ne gut halbe Stunde gefahren. Es hört auf mit Regnen und ich denke machste wieder harte drauf. Also in der Box war ich ja schon, harte Reifen ausgewählt, Ingeneur angeguckt, rausfahren ausgewählt und dann .... Ja dann hab ich aufeinmal die gleichen platten Reifen wiedergekriegt! Ich kam mit platten Reifen aus der Box! Und dann fuhr mir Webber noch kackfrech hinten rein.  
Also das war mal ein heftiger Bug! Und diesmal wollt ich 100% Renndistanz fahren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

So einen Bug hatte ich noch nicht gehabt, aber ich fahre auch keine 100%.
So viel Zeit habe ich gar nicht.


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Na ich will mal wissen wie das ist^^ 

Aber das war eben schon heftig. Beide Hinterreifen platt und die krieg ich wieder drauf ... tzz. Ich feuere die bei toro-Rosso einfach mal


----------



## VNSR (26. September 2010)

Man kann im Reifenmenü den Reifensatz doch auswählen, den man haben will!? Ich fahre 100% Renndistanz, zwar noch nicht angefangen aber heute isses soweit . Mal sehen ob ich 10 Reifenplatzer haben werde. Ich werde das Rennen auch auf Youtube hochladen. Imom hab ich nur Start, Train und Quali auf meinem Kanal (in der Signatur verlinkt).


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Aber anscheinend nicht wenn man Reifensim ausgestellt hat.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Mir sind grade im Quali noch positive Sachen aufgefallen:

Erstens: Wen ich auf einer schnellen Runde war und vor mir einer in der Out-Lap, dann hat der immer schön Platz gemacht (jedensfalls so gut es ging)

Zweitens: Die Strecke ist am Ende der Session deutlich schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> Ich werde das Rennen auch auf Youtube hochladen.


 
Die ganzen 100%? 



fighter0190 schrieb:


> Zweitens: Die Strecke ist am Ende der Session deutlich schneller


 
Jop, ist in der Realität auch so, der Reifenabrieb sorgt für Grip.
Blöd nur, wenns während des Trainigs anfängt zu regnen.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von fighter0190 Beitrag anzeigen
> Zweitens: Die Strecke ist am Ende der Session deutlich schneller
> Jop, ist in der Realität auch so, der Reifenabrieb sorgt für Grip.



Jo i know ^^ Das ist ja das Schöne, dass die wenigstens dies umsetzten konnten.

Das mit dem Regen hatte ich in T3. Am Anfang der Session Regen, also fuhr ich mal locker in den Top Ten. So dann hats aufgehört mit dem Regen, die Strecke trocknete langsam ab und dann bin ich "nur" noch auf P17 gefahren ^^ 

Also Spaß macht es dann doch irgendwo  (Ohne BenzinSim)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Ich hab so meine erste Pole Position geholt. Ich war als erster auf der Strecke, fahr eine gute Runde (nicht die beste, aber OK), dann fängt es an zu regnet und nach ein paar Minuten schüttet es wie aus Eimern.
Schon waren alle anderen zu langsam. 

Im Rennen regnete es auch leicht, hab einen lockeren Start-Ziel Sieh rausgefahren.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

Und wie viel schneller warst du mit welchem Auto im Vergleich zu Konkurenz?
Und wie viele Runden biste gefahren?

Werde warschl heute noch das Australien Rennen auf 100% machen (von Pos. 17 gehts los)


----------



## Menthe (26. September 2010)

Hab heute 1x gewonnen, in Montreal. In Istanbul hätte ich auch gewonnen, wenn nich kurz vor Ende mein Reifen geplatzt wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Und wie viel schneller warst du mit welchem Auto im Vergleich zu Konkurenz?
> Und wie viele Runden biste gefahren?
> 
> Werde warschl heute noch das Australien Rennen auf 100% machen (von Pos. 17 gehts los)


 
Ich fahre Lotus.
Ich fahre 30% Renndistanz. 

Dann viel Spaß in Australien.


----------



## Evil_D0nkey (26. September 2010)

Eigentlich ganz schönes Spiel, ABER:
Wieso kann diese verdammte KI bei der Anfahrt zur Box einfach durch mich durchfahren?? Auf der Strecke die Position behauptet aber dann bei der Boxenanfahrt fährt der Verfolger kackfrech als Geist durch mich durch... Sowas ärgert dann doch so'n klein bisschen!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Erstens, damit es zu keinem Crash in der boxengasse kommen kann und zweites bist du zu langsam. In der Boxengasse gibts Tempolimit, alle fahren gleich schnell, wenn sie dich also dort überholen, liegts daran, dass du nicht voll aufm Gas stehst.


----------



## msdd63 (26. September 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Ist das dein Windows Live Nick?



Jo das ist er


----------



## msdd63 (26. September 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ach ich habe grade meinen Lotus auf Platz 6 in Sakhir gestellt^^
> Aber ist das bei euch auch so, dass alle 2 Runden ein Reifen platzt oder von der Felge rutscht?


Also bei mir in T2 auch schon nach ca. 10 Runder der linke hintere Harte Reifen geplatz.


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyohpULFC4c

Hab mal die Qualität besser gemacht, so kann man sich das doch mit 720p locker anschauen, oder?
Video ist 100mb groß, muss das irgendwie 45min hochladen :X


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Jop, sieht deutlich besser aus als das erste. 

45 min ist schon eine Ecke, bei mir dauert das so 15 Minuten für 2 Min Film. 
Du musst aber nicht 2 Minuten machen, eine reicht auch und dann sinds nur die halbe Zeit.

Hast du das mit Super konvertiert?

Fährst du immer in der Ansicht?
Ich fahre ja Cockpitansicht, aber dann sehe ich die Außenspiegel nicht, das ist blöd.


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Hey, ja 45min sind übel :/ Ne halbe Runde ist ja blöd, da muss schon die komplette Hotlap drauf 

Ich habe das mit AVS Video Converter konvertiert, das hatte fighter0190 vorhin mal geschrieben aber dort gibt es auch die Einstellungen wie H264 und 720p oder sowas, hatte ich zuerst nicht gesehen.

Ja ich fahre immer in dieser Ansicht, schon bei Tourenwagen habe ich immer die Motorhaubenansich genommen, das hat mir irgendwie deutlich besser gefallen, als aus dem Cockpit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Cockpit ist aber realistisch.


----------



## iNxL (26. September 2010)

Ich muss mich schon mit nem Gamepad um die Strecke plagen, lass mir doch wenigstens ein Stück bessere Sicht


----------



## KempA (26. September 2010)

Bin immer noch am überlegen ob ichs mir für den PC oder für die XBox360 kaufen soll. Aufem PC siehts bestimmt schöner aus, aber dafür ist die Xbox an meinem 42" Fernseher...  Meinungen?


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

So langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr....schön im Rennen jemanden überholt, der mir dann in der nächsten Kurve hinten rein fährt. Wer bekommt die Strafe? ICH! Und 2 Runden später Reifenschaden....also das Game wird jetzt erstmal was verstauben....irgendwo im Regal -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

iNxL schrieb:


> Ich muss mich schon mit nem Gamepad um die Strecke plagen, lass mir doch wenigstens ein Stück bessere Sicht


 
Ich fahre auch mit Gamepad, dafür hab ich Automatik drin, da muss ich dann nicht die Gänge sortieren. 



fighter0190 schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr....schön im Rennen jemanden überholt, der mir dann in der nächsten Kurve hinten rein fährt. Wer bekommt die Strafe? ICH! Und 2 Runden später Reifenschaden....also das Game wird jetzt erstmal was verstauben....irgendwo im Regal -.-


 
Wieso schaltest du denn den Reifen-Schaden-Kram nicht ab?


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

> Wieso schaltest du denn den Reifen-Schaden-Kram nicht ab?



Ich sehe nicht ein, dass wenn ich realistisch F1 fahren will, diese Sims abschalten soll.

Der Reifenschaden kann auch dadurch gekommen sein, dass mich der Typ gerammt hat, aber in erster Linien ging es mir jetzt darum, dass ICH die Strafe bekommen habe.


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

Fahrt ihr ohne Fahrhilfen? Ich hatte jetzt nie mehr einen Reifenschaden !


----------



## noname545 (26. September 2010)

Also war mal im Team von RedBull und was ist, meine Zeiten haben sich bis zu 6 Sek verbessert. Macht also doch was aus^^ Das Ding ist verdammt schnell und trotz ausgeschalteter Traktion, hat es mich nur einmal aus der Bahn geschmissen.
Ich habel alle Sim Einstellungen an, das mit dem Benzin ist zwar doof aber so ist es halt. Mit der Schaltung habe ich noch kleine Probs, aber wird besser xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht ein, dass wenn ich realistisch F1 fahren will, diese Sims abschalten soll.
> 
> Der Reifenschaden kann auch dadurch gekommen sein, dass mich der Typ gerammt hat, aber in erster Linien ging es mir jetzt darum, dass ICH die Strafe bekommen habe.


 
Wenn du ständig über die Curbs bügelst, gehen die Reifen schnell kaputt. Durchdrehende Räder sind ein weiterer Faktor, dann natürlich noch, wie du die Kurven fährst.


----------



## Evil_D0nkey (26. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erstens, damit es zu keinem Crash in der boxengasse kommen kann und zweites bist du zu langsam. In der Boxengasse gibts Tempolimit, alle fahren gleich schnell, wenn sie dich also dort überholen, liegts daran, dass du nicht voll aufm Gas stehst.



In der Boxengasse könnte ich das verstehen, aber es geht mir um die Anfahrt ZUR Boxengasse. Vor der Boxengasse war ein Knick in der Anfahrt. Und da ich keine Lust hab nur die Anfahrt zur Box zu üben um da möglichst schnell zu sein, bin ich da eben ein bisschen vorsichtiger um die Ecke gefahren. Wenn ich langsamer bin als er und da kein Platz ist zum Überholen, dann muss er eben bremsen. Und in der Box steh ich natürlich voll auf dem Gas.  Auf der Strecke kann ich ja auch nicht einfach durch die KI fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Der Boxenbereich ist aber eine Ausnahme, ist beim Boxenausgang auch so, wenn da sie Autos rausfahren, sind sie auch "durchfahrbar", musst mal darauf achten.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

> "durchfahrbar"



Auch das ist schon wieder alles andere als schön.
Wenn ich bei der Anfahrt in die Box bremse, hat mein gegner hinter mir das auch zu tun, oder habt ihr in der realen F1 schon Geisterautos gesehen?

[achtung ironie]


----------



## steffen0278 (26. September 2010)

Normalerweise färbt sich ja die "tolle" Schadensanzeige, so nenn ich sie mal, von grau über gelb, orange nach rot. Erst bei Rot sollte man an den Reifenwechsel denken. Ich hatte es in Malaysia bei Monsunregen, Harte Reifen im Regen geholt und in der Runde von der Box auf die schnelle hatte ich nen Reifenplatzer. Keine Berührung, nix gehabt. Naja wie gesagt. ist runter von meiner Platte und ich zocke wieder rFactor. War ein Versuch, reicht mir aber. 
Wenn ich eine Sim fahren will, dann schalte ich nicht die beiden Hauptkriterien ab (Benzin-, Reifensim) um überhaupt fahren zu können. 


Auf die Frage nach XBOX oder PC Version. Keine Version von dem Spiel!!! Ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. September 2010)

quanti, ein wheel ist immer besser die präzision ist deutlich höher, aber trotzdem gibts immernoch sehr gute Padfahrer die da mithalten..Generell kann man aber sagen, es ist einfach mit einem wheel topzeiten zu erzielen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Auch das ist schon wieder alles andere als schön.
> Wenn ich bei der Anfahrt in die Box bremse, hat mein gegner hinter mir das auch zu tun, oder habt ihr in der realen F1 schon Geisterautos gesehen?
> 
> [achtung ironie]


 
Schon klar, aber willst du ständig Schuld bekommen, wenn dir in der Boxengasse einer hinten rein fährt?  
Achtung Lacher ---- > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. September 2010)

*arrrg* kein Kommentar

Für mich hat sich das Spiel jetzt trotzdem erstmal erledigt ^^


----------



## Nomad (26. September 2010)

Jaja Quanti halt.^^

Aber er hat schon recht, ich find das auch doof mit den Geisterautos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> quanti, ein wheel ist immer besser die präzision ist deutlich höher, aber trotzdem gibts immernoch sehr gute Padfahrer die da mithalten..Generell kann man aber sagen, es ist einfach mit einem wheel topzeiten zu erzielen


 
Das hab ich auch angenommen. Die Frage ist halt, muss es das teure Logitech sein oder reicht da ein 60€ Lenkrad aus?
Ich hatte mal eins von Saitek, das war super, nur leider gabs dann keine Treiber mehr und ich konnte es wegwerfen. 
Und bevor ich 260€ für ein Lenkrad ausgebe (), will ich schon wissen, dass das rockt, denn für 1-3 Games extra so ein teures Lenkrad kaufen... 



Nomad schrieb:


> Jaja Quanti halt.^^
> 
> Aber er hat schon recht, ich find das auch doof mit den Geisterautos.


 
Geht so, mich stört das jetzt nicht so sehr.
Mich stört da eher, dass die Interviews immer gleich sind. 
Und dass es für die Agentin noch keinen nackt Patch gibt.


----------



## steffen0278 (26. September 2010)

Kommt drauf an, was für Spiele und wie oft. 
Wenn du Sim-Racer bist (rFactor, GTR2, GTL) dann wäre ein etwas besseres schon angebracht (zwecks Rückmeldungen). Und da sind die Logitechs nicht die teuren. VPP Pedale (ohne Lenkrad) kosten schon fast 1000€. Aber wie gesagt, für Simracer.
Für F1 2010, Grid, NFS reicht ein billiges.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Ich hab Shift mal mit Lenkrad gefahren und das war schon super, Dirt 2 war auch OK. F1 wäre dann das dritte Game.

Aber wer weiß, wie das nächste NfS Game wird und ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich "den alten" Kram vom letzten Jahr überhaupt noch mal spielen werde.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. September 2010)

kauf dir ein logitech momo oder driving force pro/gt, die sind alle sehr brauchbar und vorallem kompatibel mit allem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Da wären wir beim nächsten Problem.
Mein Saitek war super, aber neue Treiber für das neue OS gabs nicht, schon guckte ich doof aus der Wäsche. 

Was ist, wenn die nächsten "Games for Windows" Grotte nur noch Xbox kompatible Sachen unterstützen wie das Games Pad oder das Lenkrad und alle anderen nicht mehr laufen?
Ich hab noch einen alten Game Controller liegen, der geht bei den "Games for Kotze" Dingern auch nicht, weil er nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. September 2010)

da musste die umbennen in der registry
btw, dfgt und dfp sind auch ps3 kompatibel.
logitech hat allerdings auch generell einen sehr guten support


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt fast meine erste Saison zuende und habe ein Vertragsangebot von Mercedes. Soll ich es annehmen? Bin jetzt bei Lotus !


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

jop, Mercedes ist schon OK, achte abeer darauf, dass Schumacher fliegt, denn Rosberg ist der bessere der beiden Fahrer.


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

Ok, dann werde ich bei Mercedes unterschreiben. Wie ist es eigentlich, soll ich nun unterschreiben (bin jetzt bei Korera) oder muss ich bis zum Saison Ende warten. Ich habe nämlich schon seit langer Zeit ein Vertragsangebot von Lotus


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung, hatte noch nie ein Angebot. 
Unterschreib einfach, in der Realität unterschreiben die Fahrer ja auch schon vor dem Saisonende, auch wenn mans noch geheim hält.


----------



## Pat149501 (26. September 2010)

Ich heiße da Pat1495. ^^


----------



## Menthe (27. September 2010)

Höhö hab n "Vertragsangebot" von Virgin bekommen (bin da schon) nur bin ich jetzt Fahrer 1


----------



## iNxL (27. September 2010)

Hat jemand schon Vergleiche zwischen Lenkrädern ziehen können, z.B.

Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 Wheel EU
Logitech G27 Racing Wheel
Logitech Driving Force GT

Ist das GT deutlich schlechter oder woran machen sich die ~150€ Preisunterschied aus? Ist da ne andere Technik oder besseres ForceFeedback oder hält das länger/stabiler?

Habe seit GP2 Rennspiele eher auf NFS-Basis gespielt, da es einfach kein F1 Racer oder kein anderes Spiel gab was mich wirklich angesprochen hat, bzw. "die breite Menge". GTR2 habe ich auch gerne mal gespielt, allerdings sind mir dort einfach zu viele Einstellungen, habe leider keinerlei Grundkenntnisse im Setup, da keine Mechaniker-Lehre als Background . Würde, so habe ich das Gefühl, dennoch weiterhin F1 öfter spielen und sicher auch den Nachfolger kaufen.

Was kann man mir da für ein Lenkrad empfehlen? Bevor 100€ "für Müll" rauswerfen gleich lieber was richtiges kaufen oder kann man mit den 100€ Ding auch, ohne sich zu ärgern, Runden drehen? Bin doch ziemlich ergeizig und hasse es "wenn die Hardware limitiert", wenn ihr wisst was ich meine  Kenne es noch früher von Joysticks, da haste für jedes Spiel einen neuen kaufen müssen, weil der alte irgendwie immer nach 2 Monaten im Schrank komischerweise kaputt war.

Dazu würde ich noch gerne wissen wie ihr das immer mit dem Lenkrad macht, ist das nicht super nervig mit dem an und abbauen? Hört sich vllt blöd an aber ich hatte einfach nie eins, immer mit Pad oder Tastatur gespielt. Irgendwie erscheint mir das ziemlich sperrig und nervig, das Ding immer immer zu befestigen oder zu verstauen.

Soviel zum Thema, gute Nacht!


----------



## noname545 (27. September 2010)

Das was ich habe^^ Logitech Formula Force Ex, tolle Verarbeitung und Force Feedback. Kostet nur 50€ und reicht vollkommend aus. Habe kein Rennspiel gehabt das es nicht unterstützt hat.
Falls es dich interessiert: Logitech Formula Force EX Lenkrad: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## iNxL (27. September 2010)

Mh ok, wieso nicht. Habe eigentlich gleich die Masse an "Billiglenkrädern" ausgeschlossen, da ich dachte das die Verarbeitungsqualität und vorallem Langlebigkeit bei den Dingern nicht gegeben ist. Wärde so eine Investition dann schon eine längere Zeit benutzen und, wie gesagt, nicht für jedes Spiel ein neues kaufen müssen.


----------



## noname545 (27. September 2010)

Also ich habe das Teil seit fast einem Jahr, und es sieht immer noch nagelneu aus. Die Verarbeitung für ein 50€ Lenkrad ist es sehr gut, von Logitech halt. Ich verstehe nicht warum du für jedes game ein neuse kaufen musst. Das Lenkrad ist zwar nicht in der Liste drinn aber funktionoert Problemlos, und mit ForceFeedback einfach klasse. Also ich hatte auch mal billig Lenkräder die beim Lenken abgebrochen sind. Das hat bei mir schon eingiges ausgehalten. Du wirst damit besimmt Spaß haben, aber wie gesagt ist deine Entscheidung.
WILL DIR ABER NIX ANDREHEN, NUR EIN VORSCHLAG^^

Edit: Sry es kostet nicht 50€ sondern 60€


----------



## iNxL (27. September 2010)

Ich muss nicht für jedes Spiel ein neues kaufen, zumindestens soll das entsprechende Lenkrad über Jahre hinweg halten, damit ich mir nicht immer ein neues kaufen musst. Wie Du eben sagtest das dir die Lenkräder abgebrochen sind, ..ist ja eher nicht so toll.


----------



## noname545 (27. September 2010)

Ja die abgebrochenen warn auch billg Teile, von Logitech ist mir nix abgebrochen. Ich habe sogar drauf gehauen und dabei gelenkt wie ein Verrücketer *frust* passiert ist nix XD
Aber F1 macht mit Lenkrad auf jeden Fall Spaß. G25 oder G27 ist für den Spaß viel zu Teuer und meiner Meinung nach nur für nonstop Rennfahrer geeignet^^
Da währe ja noch das MOMO wheel für 100€ aber von der Qualität und Funktion fast das selbe. Hatte es selber schon mal.


----------



## fighter0190 (27. September 2010)

Also ich hatte vor kurzem noch das G25 (ca 2 Jahre lang) und nun das G27.

Es macht einfach Spaß, die Verarbeitung ist nirgens besser und du kannst auch mal mit Schaltknüppel fahren. Das mache ich gerne mal bei GTA Evolution 
Außerdem kannst du das Lenkrad um 900° drehen (hab ich aber selten genutzt) und du hast eine Drehzalanzeige am Lenkrad.

Ich finde, die 270€ lohnen sich ^^


----------



## msdd63 (27. September 2010)

Weil greade über Lenkräder diskutiert wird, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Thrustmaster PC Racing Wheels Ferrari GT Experience? Kann man das ruhigen Gewissens kaufen?
Ich habe gestern Abend und Heute mal jeweils ne Stunde Runden gefahren und dabei festgestellt, wenn man mit einem Pad spielt kann man keinen Spoiler während der Fahrt verstellen da man sonst ganz schnell abfliegt. Es ist nicht möglich Gas zu geben, zu Lenken und gleichzeitig das Steurkreuz zu benutzen. Also muss auch deswegen ein Lenkrad her. Ich fahre ja immer 100% Rennlänge. Bei Grand Prix 4 konnte man jederzeit unterbrechen, speichern, das Spiel beenden und an der gespeicherten Stelle wieder weiterpielen. Schon bei den F1 Spielen von EA gabs das nicht mehr. Und bei F1 2010 wirde diese negative Tradition natürlich vortgesetzt. Wenn man mal nicht die ganze Zeit durchzocken kann und unterbrechen muß beendet man das Rennen prompt als letzter.


----------



## fighter0190 (27. September 2010)

Naja du musst dir halt dann die 90 Minuten Zeit nehmen, dann kannste auch durchzocken. Und zur Not gibt es noch die "Pause" 

[achtung ironie]

In der Realität kannst du ja auch nicht zwischendurch speichern


----------



## noname545 (27. September 2010)

Thrustmaster hat meiner Meinung nach gute Pads und Lenkräder, aber die Kupplung wird in den meisten games nicht unterstützt oder? Wie gesagt ein G27 hätte ICH nicht als einsteiger gekauft^^
Das blöde bei anderen Lenkrädern ist das nicht alle eine 900° Umdrehung haben. 
@msdd63 das hätte ich nicht gekauft, kein richtiges ForceFeedback nur Vibration.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. September 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich an keinem Multiplayer Spiel teilnehmen. Und wenn ich mit einem Kollegen spielen will und er bei mir beitreten möchte, bekommt er die Nachricht, dass er die Cd (Xbox) einlegen soll. Umgekehrt steht bei mir (PC) ich soll das Spiel starten, obwohl es ja schon läuft. Funktioniert eigentlich irgendwas bei dem Game?


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

Man kann mit verschiedenen Konsolen gegeneinander zocken!? Wusst ich gar nicht.


----------



## iNxL (27. September 2010)

Naja, ob Anfänger oder nicht. Irgendwann habe ich mal den Spruch: "Schei*e kauft man immer zwei Mal" gehört, der trifft da meist den Nagel auf den Kopf. Bevor ich mir 3 mal 60€ Lenkräder kaufe, gebe ich lieber gleich 200€ aus und habe von Anfang an "Spaß".

Deshalb war auch die Frage inwiefern die G-Reihe von Logitech dem GT oder den Fanatec-Porsche Dingern überlegen ist oder ob man ab z.B. 100€ nicht mehr die Qualität sondern die Marketingabteilung der Firmen bezahlt.


----------



## Own3r (27. September 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Man kann mit verschiedenen Konsolen gegeneinander zocken!? Wusst ich gar nicht.



Das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass du mit einer Xbox gegen einen PC spielen kannst. Das sind schon zwei verschiedene "Bereiche".


----------



## Kamrum (27. September 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich an keinem Multiplayer Spiel teilnehmen. Und wenn ich mit einem Kollegen spielen will und er bei mir beitreten möchte, bekommt er die Nachricht, dass er die Cd (Xbox) einlegen soll. Umgekehrt steht bei mir (PC) ich soll das Spiel starten, obwohl es ja schon läuft. Funktioniert eigentlich irgendwas bei dem Game?


Soweit ich weiß , ist es nicht möglich vom PC aus mit Konsoleros im Mulitplayer zu spielen bei F1 2010.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

Dass man mit einer XBoX gegen einen PC zocken kann, ist nicht weiter verwunderlich. Is halt Microsoft wa


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. September 2010)

Mir hat mein Kollege gesagt, dass es möglich sei. Kann auch mit ihm babbeln im Chat etc. Nur zocken geht irgendwie nicht. Wie auch immer. Online geht jetzt bedingt. Ist aber immer aufs neue Witzig. Anfangs einer Session sind z.b. 10 Player im Rennen, zum Ende hin sinds dann noch 2-3.


----------



## BK_90 (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätt noch eine Frage.

Ich meinte irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man auch ein eigenes Team gründen kann. Stimmt das und ab wann bzw. wie geht das?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß BK_90


----------



## Nomad (27. September 2010)

Tema? Was das? Oder meinst du Team oder Thema?


----------



## Kamrum (27. September 2010)

BK_90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätt noch eine Frage.
> 
> ...


Falls du "Team" meinst , dann muss ich dich enttäuschen , es ist nicht möglich ein eigenes Team in F1 2010 zu gründen.


----------



## Goldfinger (27. September 2010)

Ich finde das Game ja eigentlich echt cool aber immer wenn ich in die Box muss und auch als erster reinfahre, werden alle anderen die nach mir in die Box gefahren sind vorgelassen!! Somit dauert der Stop dann gute 20sec oder länger. 
Ich hoffe das das ein Bug ist, so wie die willkürlichen Reifenplatzer...


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (27. September 2010)

Weiß jemand wie man das 6 Kerne Problem, bei dem das Spiel während des Ladens hängen bleibt, behebt?

btw: Ich fände es gut, wenn Codemaster es so ähnlich macht wie GT5 und seine kommenden Spiele Dirt 3, F1 2011, Grid 2 in einem Spiel vereinen, mit der Option einen Realismus oder Arcade Modus auszuwählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

Warum sollten sie das machen? 
Jetzt können sie noch 4 Mal abkassieren, dann nur noch einmal, die wären ja blöd, wenn sie das alles in ein Game reinpacken.


----------



## Speedguru (27. September 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> Ich finde das Game ja eigentlich echt cool aber immer wenn ich in die Box muss und auch als erster reinfahre, werden alle anderen die nach mir in die Box gefahren sind vorgelassen!! Somit dauert der Stop dann gute 20sec oder länger.
> Ich hoffe das das ein Bug ist, so wie die willkürlichen Reifenplatzer...


Hey perfekter Kommentar. 
Ich fahre heute ein rennen. Fahre relativ gut, dann nach paar Runden einfach nen reifenplatzer - wtf? Ok Rennen neugestartet.. wieder relativ gut gefahren, dann musste ich in die Box (ich war 15.)... ewig langen stop und alle (!) sind an mir in der box vorbeigefahren!! Danach war ich 24 und hatte keine Lust mehr. OMG!!

MFG

Speedo


----------



## iNxL (27. September 2010)

iNxL schrieb:


> Kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Die std. Pedale von Fanatec sind nicht zu empfehlen? Dann wäre das Lenkrad nämlich deutlich billiger, für 200€ ne Überlegung wert, im Vergleich zu dem G27 und dessen Pedale für 260€.


 Dazu jemand was? *G*

Also praktisch: Fanatec Gameshop
und Fanatec Gameshop
Erkenne den Vorteil der 200€ Pedale irgendwie nicht ^^

Jemand ne Runde in Spa zum Vergleich? Hab ne 1:43:031, Video dazu in meinem Youtubechan, der Geist ist der derzeitige Weltrekord.

Morgen mal ne Runde in der Türkei drehen, da gibts hier ja schon Zeiten


----------



## Own3r (27. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon irgendwo was dazu gelesen hat, aber wann wird denn ca. der DX11 Patch kommen? Dauert das vll. noch so ~1 Monat, denn das wäre ja ok


----------



## 19master94 (27. September 2010)

Ich hab heute Formel 1 2010 bekommen und mal die Anleitung gelesen. Ist bei euch auch ein Rechtschreibfehlen drin. Also bei mir steht auf der 2. Seite:

"it dem Steuerkreutz oder dem linken Stick navigierst du...."

und auf Seite 4 steht bei "Benutzerdefiniert" alles auf Englischist ist das normal?


----------



## fighter0190 (27. September 2010)

@19master94: Ist überall so


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. September 2010)

Das Spiel hat soviel Potenzial und wurde durch desinteresse einfach zerstört. Das krasseste ist, dass die Zeiten zum Hintermann nicht gezeigt werden, sondern nur dessen Rundenzeiten! Ist Klar !!!
Letztens musst ich mir 5 mal die gleiche Sch.... von meinem BoxenMenschen anhören.

Edit.: Echt eine Lachnummer. Das Spiel hat echt was dagegen, Rennen zu gewinnen. Gott sei dank hatte ich einen 30 Sek. Vorsprung auf Hamilton und konnte trotzdem noch gewinnen. ÄÄTTSCCCHHH


----------



## fighter0190 (28. September 2010)

Um mal eben auf die Reifenplatze zurück zu kommen:

Die sehen für mich auch sehr unrealistisch aus.
In real fliegt doch da fast immer irgendwas weg...


----------



## kohllege (28. September 2010)

sagt mal, spielt das game eigentlich jemand auch in verbindung mit nem lenkrad / wheel stand?

hab zwar nen rel. großen tft (27 zoll) am rechner stehen, nur würd ich gern auf meinem 42 zoll im wohnzimmer mit dolby etc zocken. bin mir unschlüssig ob sich so ein wheel stand lohnt und ob die wirklich so stabil sind wie man es bei youtube etc. sieht. 

kann jmd was zu den wheel stands sagen? egal ob von fanatec oder dem wheel stand pro....

thx


edit: hab grad gesehen, dass fanatec seinen wheel stand überarbeitet hat und direkt mal 50€ teurer verkauft. daher
       geht es mir erstmal um den wheel stand pro


----------



## kuer (28. September 2010)

Hallo
 Ich habe jetzt knapp 20 Seiten gelesen, aber bei jedem scheind das Game zu laufen(mehr oder wehniger). Ich bekomme es aber nicht zum laufen, geschweige den zum starten. (Win XP Pro Athlon X2 / 2 GB Ram/ 4850 1GB)hat den nieman von euch ein ähnliches Problem ?
Nach dem drücken auf spielen passiert nichts mehr. Was tun. Sorry wenn das schon mal besprochen wurde.


----------



## msdd63 (28. September 2010)

Speedlimit in der Box laut Schild an der Boxengaseneinfahrt 80. Der Speedlimiter im Auto zeigt aber 99  Und die Reinfahrt in die Boxengasse mit dem Automatischen Speetlimiter finde auch um einiges zu schnell. Aber es gibt keine Strafe


----------



## Menthe (28. September 2010)

Soviel ich weiß steht auf den Schildern 60/62mp/h das sind umgerechnet ca. 99km/h.


----------



## bushfeuer (28. September 2010)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Speedlimit in der Box laut Schild an der Boxengaseneinfahrt 80. Der Speedlimiter im Auto zeigt aber 99  Und die Reinfahrt in die Boxengasse mit dem Automatischen Speetlimiter finde auch um einiges zu schnell. Aber es gibt keine Strafe



Im Handbuch stand glaub ich irgendwie, dass in allen Boxengassen ein Speedlimit von 100 km/h gilt (also im Spiel jetzt). In echt ist das ja nicht so, in Monaco z.B. gilt ja glaube ich 60 oder so. Wahrscheinlich haben sie einfach die "echten" Schilder ins Spiel eingebaut, aber das Speedlimit nicht auf die einzelnen Strecken angepasst...

Pit-Limiter ist übrigens ein gutes Stichwort: Egal, ob ich die Auto-Schaltung in den Optionen auf "Ein" oder "Aus" stelle, bei der Einfahrt in die Box geht er bei mir immer automatisch an...

Nächstes Problem: Wenn ich im freien Training die Spritmenge ändere (meinetwegen von 5 Runden auf 10 Runden), fährt sich das Auto zwar anders, aber ich muss trotzdem nach 5 Runden wieder in die Box kommen, weil angeblich der Sprit alle ist. Ich hatte mir extra mehr reingetankt, damit ich mal n paar Ründchen am Stück drehen kann und dann sowas... Irgendwie ziemlich armselig...


----------



## GF pAnk (28. September 2010)

sagt dir nur der mechaniker das du an die box sollst oder blinkt auch die tanklampe ich denke ich bin im freien training mehr runden gefahren. was die über funk sagen interesiert mich meistens überhaupt nicht, ich fahr an die box wenn es wirklich höchste zeit wird.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (28. September 2010)

@ kuer warte einfach noch länger  bei mir dauert es auch ne ganze weile bis das game dann endlich startet..

so hab mir das game gestern beim saturn für 33€ geholt und bin soweit auch zufrieden damit aber ich kann bzw. konnte es am meinen Rechner nicht installieren, weil mein laufwerk (ASUS DVD irgendwas brenner) die dvd nicht erkannt hatte... gibt es da evtl ne ablöse für? weil momentan nutze ich ein laufwerk aus einem anderen rechner (ausgebaut) aber auf dauer ist das keine lösung.. gibt es evtl schon nen crack? oder ein image? 

dann mein nächstes problem und habe das spiel installiert und gestartet und gespielt, dann bin ich aus dem spiel herausgetabbt und konnte dann nichtmehr hineintabben also hab ich das spiel geschlossen, aber jetzt jedesmal wenn ich das spiel wieder starten will erscheint es bei mir nurnoch im fenstermodus und ich kann das nirgendwo einstellen... HILFE!!

zum letzten probelm, damit meine Spielstände gespeichert werden muss ich mich bei Windows Live anmelden, soweit so gut hab auch schon GTA4 nen Account dort, aber zurzeit besitze ich kein Internet (danke EWETEL bzw. OSNATEL....) und kann mih so nicht einloggen.. gibt es ne möglichkeit den spielstand dennoch abzuspeichern? weil ich muss jedesmal wieder von vorne beginnen und das nervt dann doch schon ziemlich... 


sonst super game, nur etwas ungewohnt gegenüber dan alten F1 titeln von 97 bis 2002 die es damals auf konsole zu kaufen gab  
schade das es keine Gridgirls beim start auf der straße usw. mehr gibt... auch die Kommentatoren von Heiko Wasser und Christian Danner fehlen irgendwie (EA F1 97-2002) 
sonst super Game... wenn ich denn nicht jedesmal von vorn beginnen müsste


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. September 2010)

Zum Fenster Problem: Hast du es mal mit ALT + Enter versucht?


----------



## Kamrum (28. September 2010)

Darth_Schmidtler schrieb:


> @ kuer warte einfach noch länger  bei mir dauert es auch ne ganze weile bis das game dann endlich startet..
> 
> so hab mir das game gestern beim saturn für 33€ geholt und bin soweit auch zufrieden damit aber ich kann bzw. konnte es am meinen Rechner nicht installieren, weil mein laufwerk (ASUS DVD irgendwas brenner) die dvd nicht erkannt hatte... gibt es da evtl ne ablöse für? weil momentan nutze ich ein laufwerk aus einem anderen rechner (ausgebaut) aber auf dauer ist das keine lösung.. gibt es evtl schon nen crack? oder ein image?
> 
> ...


YouTube - GTAIV creating offline windows live account for saving game

Dort wird gezeigt wie man sich einen Lokalen Account erstellt. Ganz einfach eigentlich. In dem ganzen Text den man bestätigen muss ,einfach auf Lokales Konto erstellen und schon kannst du auch offline speichern


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (28. September 2010)

jo danke, hat super funktioniert  durchlesen sollte man können  

und vollbild geht nun auch wieder


----------



## Markusretz (28. September 2010)

Wegen dem Problemen mit den Reifenplatzern:
Ich hatte auch schon mehrfach welche. Habe dann direkt nach dem platzer die Rückblende aktiviert. Danach kam kein neuer Schaden hinzu und ich konnte noch mehrere Runden bis ins Ziel fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Ist immer wieder lustig, wenn der Renningenieur sagt, dass mein Team Kollege eine Top Zeit fährt und ich dessen Setup mal testen soll, weil ich in der letzten Runde einen Abflug in die Wiese hatte und die Runde eben schlecht war. 
Dass aber schon 8 Sekunden pro Runde schneller war als er, merkt der Ingenieur irgendwie nicht.


----------



## iNxL (28. September 2010)

So ein Mist, .. Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 Wheel - Clubsport edition - EU: Zur Zeit nicht verfügbar! Vorbestellungen werden ab Mitte Oktober 2010 versendet.


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

Ist euch auch schonmal aufgefallen das wenn man beim Start leicht Gas gibt der Wagen erst nach 1-3 sek. nachdem die letzte rote Lampe leuchtet losfährt? Wenn man aber kein Gas gibt gehts sofort nach der letzten roten Lampe los!
Achtet mal drauf!!


----------



## tarnari (28. September 2010)

Sprichst du vielleicht von durchdrehenden Reifen?
Ich hab das noch nicht gehabt. Ist die Ampel aus, fährt er auch los... aber ich achte dennoch mal drauf^^
------------------------

                                                                Ansonsten habe ich das hier gefunden... da ja einige von Bugs geplagt sind, hier gibts einige Workarounds...
F1 2010 Errors, Crashes, Freezes and Fixes

(Ich bin nicht sicher, ob man dafür nen eigenen Thread eröffnen sollte)


----------



## Pommes (28. September 2010)

Hnm...nach 5 Minuten Spielzeit kommen bei mir immer mini Standbilder, nicht schön


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

Ich meine nicht die durchdrehenden Reifen! 
Ich suche den perfekten Start. Also das man nachdem die letzte Lampe leuchtet irgendwann Gas gibt und der Wagen dann rasch davon kommt, ähnlich wie bei NFS Shift o.ä.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Start nicht immer gleich ist, sondern variiert je nachdem wann man Gas gibt.


----------



## tarnari (28. September 2010)

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich das irgendwie falsch verstehe^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Den perfekten Start gibts nicht, wenn ich mal Pole habe, dann werde ich beim Starten links und rechts überholt, die Karre ist einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Nomad (28. September 2010)

Wie schonmal gesagt:" Ist ja auch ein Lotus. "
Aber du warst wenigstens schonmal Pole


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Im Augenblick fahre ich wie Gott. drei Poles hintereinander, zwei Siege und ein zweiter Platz
Hamilton hat mich beim Regenrennen kassiert, als ich kurz in der Wiese war () und ich hab ihn nicht mehr einholen können, Lotus eben


----------



## Own3r (28. September 2010)

So nun bin ich Weltmeister (mit Lotus ) und habe schnell zum Mercedes gewechselt. Nun ist Schumi mein Kollege


----------



## fighter0190 (28. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> So nun bin ich Weltmeister (mit Lotus )



Hmm, das ist auch eine Sache die mir nicht ganz gefällt. Wo ist da bitte der Realismus? 
Ich mein, es ist vielleicht langweilig nur auf den letzten 6 Plätzen rum zu gurken, aber dennoch wäre es cool ein Duell der neuen Teams zu fahren.
Natürlich müssten dann die Teamziele runtergeschraubt werden ^^



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Den perfekten Start gibts nicht, wenn ich mal Pole habe, dann werde ich beim Starten links und rechts überholt, die Karre ist einfach zu langsam.



Also ich habe es schon 2 Mal geschafft, dass ich beim losfahren einen oder zwei überholen konnte.
Das G27 hat ja so´ne super Drehzahlanzeige, an die richte ich mich dann immer


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist auch eine Sache dir mir nicht ganz gefällt? Wo ist da bitte der Realismus?


 
Tja, was willst du machen, einige unter uns sind eben die perfekten Rennfahrer. Vergiss Schumacher und Co. die haben nichts drauf


----------



## fighter0190 (28. September 2010)

^^ Naja den einen störts den anderen nicht.

Da ich schon seit 1999 jedes Rennen live gesehen habe, die Regeln kenne, die Teams kennen, weiß wie schnell die alle sind oder sein könnten, liebe ich es halt realistisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Hinterherfahren erhöht den Frust Faktor und da nur Kinder die Games kaufen () und die sehr schnell aus Frust was anderes spielen, muss man das so bauen, dass sie auch gewinnen können, sonst ist das Spiel schneller weg als Codemasters "Dirt 3" sagen kann.


----------



## msdd63 (28. September 2010)

Darth_Schmidtler schrieb:


> @ kuer warte einfach noch länger  bei mir dauert es auch ne ganze weile bis das game dann endlich startet..
> 
> so hab mir das game gestern beim saturn für 33€ geholt und bin soweit auch zufrieden damit aber ich kann bzw. konnte es am meinen Rechner nicht installieren, weil mein laufwerk (ASUS DVD irgendwas brenner) die dvd nicht erkannt hatte... gibt es da evtl ne ablöse für? weil momentan nutze ich ein laufwerk aus einem anderen rechner (ausgebaut) aber auf dauer ist das keine lösung.. gibt es evtl schon nen crack? oder ein image?
> 
> ...



Bei F1 99-02 gab´s keinen Kommentar von Wasser und Danner


----------



## fighter0190 (28. September 2010)

Ja, hast irgendwie recht 

Aber die haben doch den Schwierigkeitsgrad....leicht für Kiddies (die F1 in dem Spiel zum ersten mal hören) und sehen und Legende für die "Vollprofis". 

Ersteres trifft ja zu, aber letzteres gar nicht.....naja wurde jetzt schon so oft durchgekaut ^^

Allerdings schmeiße ich das Spiel dann doch jeden Tag wieder an....nach ´ner halben Stunde fallen mir die Bugs wieder ein/auf und ich habe kein Bock mehr.

So vom Fahren her macht es ja echt Laune...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Wenns Kommentare von Waßer/Danner geben würde, hätte ich das Spiel nicht mal geschenkt genommen.


----------



## iNxL (28. September 2010)

Besteht eigentlich Interesse an einer "internen PCGH-Hotlap-Liste", ähnlich den OC-Threads von CPUs oder GPUs? So in der Art wie bei Topgear ;D

Wär mal Interessant zusehen was für Zeiten hier im Forum gefahren werden, als Beweis dient ein Screenshot oder Video z.B. (auch Zusatzinfos wie Team, Setup, ob Std. oder Custom können ja dazugeschrieben werden) Bei genügent Interessenten kann ja auch in Trocken und Nass unterschieden werden, usw.

Sowas ist natürlich nur mit zahlreicher Beteiligung interessant, da kann man dann immer schön mit Zeiten batteln ;D


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. September 2010)

Das Problem wird sein, dass verschiedene Fahrhilfen oder auch keine eingesetzt werden. Dies wirkt sich stark auf die Zeit aus.


----------



## iNxL (29. September 2010)

Mh ja, das stimmt. Zur Not kann man auch sowas mit in die Liste aufnehmen, wobei es dann irgendwo auf aufhören muss.

So könnte ja ein Beispiel aussehen: 

*Spa, Belgium GP*
1:43:031 | inxlbeste | Dry | ABS: OFF | TC: OFF | Setup: XXX (ggf. mit Bild) | Video/Screen
1:50:666 | Random | Wet | ABS: ON | TC: ON | Setup: xxx (ggf. mit Bild) | Video/Screen​
Natürlich müsste man dann auf die Ehrlichkeit der Leute hoffen, das TC-An Zeiten nicht mit TC-aus Zeiten (oder ABS) angepriesen werden o.ä. (falls es da gravierende Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## fighter0190 (29. September 2010)

Ich melde mal Interesse an 

Aber Setups würde ich nicht veröffentlichen, sonst hat man selber die Arbeit und andere kopieren dann das Setup einfach.

Und mit den Fahrhilfen kann man es folgendermaßen machen:

2 Liste mit je:

Alle Fahrhilfen an
Alle Fahrhilfen aus (außer Schaltung)

Das wäre einfacher....ich mein, wer ohne TC faharen kann, kann auch ohne ABS fahren ^^

Und dann natürlich nur Zeiten aus dem Modus "Zeitfahren" nehmen. Im GP-Modus könnte man ja die Flaggenregeln ausstellen und dann abkürzen ^^


----------



## sensitron (29. September 2010)

Fänd ich ne coole Idee. Kannst ja ein Thread dazu aufmachen, aber die Einzelheiten sollten noch geklärt werden. 2 Listen fänd ich nicht so gut. Ich fahre naemlich so ein Mittelding sag ich mal 
Hab zwar die meisten Fahrhilfen aus (denke dazu gehört auch Brems und Lenkhilfe oder?) und ABS und TC an. Ohne ABS und Tc hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht getraut, da ich schon bei rfactor endlos viele Dreher mit diesen Einstellung hatte


----------



## msdd63 (29. September 2010)

Mir ist da was aufgefallen, für eine Simulation sehen sich die Lenkräder der Autos auffallnd ähnlich bzw. die Form ist indentisch.


----------



## bushfeuer (29. September 2010)

GF pAnk schrieb:


> sagt dir nur der mechaniker das du an die box sollst oder blinkt auch die tanklampe ich denke ich bin im freien training mehr runden gefahren. was die über funk sagen interesiert mich meistens überhaupt nicht, ich fahr an die box wenn es wirklich höchste zeit wird.



Ne, die Tankleuchte blinkt auch.
Nächster "Bug": Bin Zeitfahren gefahren in Singapur. Hab mich verbremst, bin in die Mauer gerutscht, hab dabei aber mit keinem einzigen Rad irgendwie die weiße Streckenbegrenzungslinie überfahren - trotzdem wird mir die Runde wegen "Abkürzens" aberkannt...


----------



## DrFlansch (29. September 2010)

Also bei mir ist die Performance unter aller Sau.

Hab grad ma max. 20FPS egal wie ichs einstelle, auch in alles niedrig wirds nich viel besser, unter dx9.

Wundert mich, weil Dirt 2 super läuft.

E6500 2,93 Ghz
XFX 5770
4 GB Ram
XP


----------



## Max Payne (29. September 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> Ich finde das Game ja eigentlich echt cool aber immer wenn ich in die Box muss und auch als erster reinfahre, werden alle anderen die nach mir in die Box gefahren sind vorgelassen!! Somit dauert der Stop dann gute 20sec oder länger.
> Ich hoffe das das ein Bug ist, so wie die willkürlichen Reifenplatzer...



Einfach mal eine Runde später reinfahren, oder vor dem Rennen in der Rennstrategie einstellen. Es passiert nämlich auch des öfteren, dass die Reifen falsch gewechselt werden (2x weich z.B.). Dieses kann man über die Rennstrategie unterbinden.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (29. September 2010)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Bei F1 99-02 gab´s keinen Kommentar von Wasser und Danner



echt nicht? 
hm dann weiß ich das nichtmehr so genau aber bin mir zu 100% sicher das es bei zumindest einem Teil diese Kommentatoren gab... warscheinlich 97 naja egal.. aber wenn man so nachdenkt wären die kommentatoren in f1 2010 eh am falschen platz... man soll ja nur mit der Box labern und mit niemanden sonst^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Mir ist da was aufgefallen, für eine Simulation sehen sich die Lenkräder der Autos auffallnd ähnlich bzw. die Form ist indentisch.


 
Immerhin ist das Logo des Teams auf dem Lenkrad.


----------



## iNxL (29. September 2010)

Habe eben in einem anderen Forum gelesen das durch das Löschen/Umbenennen der Datei "catchup" im Ordner X:\F1 2010\ai\ die generierten Zeiten der Computergegner "behoben" werden. Die Zeiten werden dann anscheinend wirklich auf der Rennstrecke erfahren. Werde es gleich serlber ausprobieren, wollte nur schonmal bescheid geben, falls jemand Interesse hat.


*Edit:
Mh, ne die Zeiten sind immer noch generiert, allerdings habe ich noch folgende Aussage aufgeschnappt, was auch immer das bedeuten soll: 



> Hab grad gelesen, dass das mofizieren der catchup datei nur den  'Gummibandeffekt' verursacht. d.h. dass die KI Fahrer im Rennen  realistische Abstände beibehalten oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Chaddy (29. September 2010)

Was??? Die KI fährt gar keine richtigen Rundenzeiten??? Das darf ja wohl nicht war sein (und sowas schimpft sich Simulation?)... So wird man also verarscht... Ich bin froh, nicht auf den Vorbestell-Hype aufgesprungen zu sein. Ich werde mir das Spiel auch nicht kaufen (die massenweise Bugs kommen ja noch dazu).

Ich finds nur bescheuert, dass mal wieder alle Welt Vorschusslorbeeren austeilt, obwohl das Spiel nocht gar nicht getestet werden konnte (wie war das letztens mit der Umfrag "bestes F1-Spiel aller Zeiten"? ). Da sieht man mal, dass die PR der großen Publisher super funktiniert. Es gibt immer genug dumme die drauf reinfliegen. Und dass es keine Demo geben wird (damit wären dann mit Sicherheit viele sichere Kunden verschreckt worden) hat auch niemanden gestört, das Spiel ist ja von Codemasters, da kann man ruhig blind zuschlagen (und fliegt dann auf die Schnauze).

Ich hoffe, ihr lernt daraus endlich, den Publishern das Geld nicht einfach in den Hintern zu schieben, sondern die Spiele erst mal zu testen. Es ist euer gutes Recht, erst mal testen zu dürfen, bevor ihr dafür euer sauer verdientes Geld verjubelt. Aber ich weiß, diese Hoffnung wird sich nie erfüllen...


----------



## iNxL (29. September 2010)

Als leidenschaftlicher Multiplayer-Spieler stört mich die "falsche-KI" zwar ein wenig, falls ich mal Karriere spielen wollen würde, macht für mich das Spiel aber nicht unspielbar, da ich mich schon seit Jahren nurnoch mit menschlichen Gegnern messe und den Anspruch habe gegen diese zu bestehen. Diese KI-Geschichte war doch in keinem Spiel wirklich lange fordernd. Mir gefällt das Spiel auch mit DX9 und den vielen Bugs, die in nächster Zeit sicherlich auch beseitigt werden. Evtl werden sogar die gescripteten Zeiten der KI überarbeitet oder verbessert, was die Karriere "spielbarer" machen würde, wer weis. Nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich tierisch seit über 10 Jahren wieder ein annehmbares F1-Spiel spielen zu können.

Hier sollte in den nächsten 20-30 Minuten (YouTube - F1 2010 Hockenheim, German GP - Timetrial: 1:13:935 by iNxL) auch ne neue Hockenheim Zeit als Video zur Verfügung stehen, 1:13:935. Viel Spaß mein anschauen.

MFG


----------



## Roman441 (29. September 2010)

Hallo
ich spiele das Spiel mit dem Gamepad.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich während dem Rennen meiner Boxencrew sagen kann das ich Regenreifen haben will beim nächsten boxenstopp da es angefangen hat zu regnen?


----------



## Goldfinger (29. September 2010)

Max Payne schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine Runde später reinfahren, oder vor dem Rennen in der Rennstrategie einstellen. Es passiert nämlich auch des öfteren, dass die Reifen falsch gewechselt werden (2x weich z.B.). Dieses kann man über die Rennstrategie unterbinden.


Jo, das haut hin, zumindest das ich ne Runde später reinfahre, dann komme ich meist gleich wieder weg. Ich dachte man muss gleich rein weil der Heini am Funk immer sagt:" ...du musst diese Runde in die Box..."

Wie ich die Strategie ändere hab ich irgendwie noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2010)

Mir is auch noch ein Bug aufgefallen. Gut, is wohl irgendwo Erbsenzählerei, aber trotzdem. 

In Singapur beträgt das Speedlimit in der Boxengasse nicht die normalen 100 km/h sondern 60 km/h. Im Spiel wird dies aber nicht berücksichtigt. Das gleiche gilt für Melbourne.


----------



## Own3r (29. September 2010)

Jo, das habe ich auch schon mal festgestellt, aber das ist wirklich nicht der Rede wert


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2010)

Im Vergleich zu dem restlichen Mist vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Menthe (29. September 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir is auch noch ein Bug aufgefallen. Gut, is wohl irgendwo Erbsenzählerei, aber trotzdem.
> 
> In Singapur beträgt das Speedlimit in der Boxengasse nicht die normalen 100 km/h sondern 60 km/h. Im Spiel wird dies aber nicht berücksichtigt. Das gleiche gilt für Melbourne.



Ich denke das deshalb "60" auf den Schildern steht, weil 60mph gemeint sind. Was ca. 100km/h sind.


----------



## TKing (29. September 2010)

Boar mich regt das Spiel grad extram auf. Holt man sich schon so ein teueres Spiel, dann hat man noch massive Logitech G27 Probleme. Schalten funktioniert nicht...sobald ich manuell runterschalte, fährt das Auto gerade aus weiter und das Lenkrad pendelt sich neu ein, als wenn ich dieses gerade in den USB einstecke. ich wollte dieses jetzt einfach überbrücken indem ich automatisch fahre, was nur ne alternative option für mich ist, jedoch kommt schon das zweite Problem und zwar, wenn ich weiter Lenke als es ein F1 Wagen kann...kp wie viel grad das sind, dann passiert genau das selbe wie beim runterschalten. Echt mies...und das am Ende eines Rennens! tolles Spiel hat da Codemaster raus gebracht...wie wärs mit nem sehr schnellen Patch? Oder kennt jemand ne Lösung oder ist ähnlich betroffen?

mfg

TKing


----------



## .Mac (29. September 2010)

Gerade in Catalunien (oder so) (fast(mit meilenweitem Abstand)) den ersten Platz gefahren, und dann wurde ich in der letzten Runde disqualifiziert weil mein Mechaniker keine harten Reifen raufgeschraubt hat. Ich kotz hier echt ab langsam, die letzten Rennen davor hatte er es immer gemacht, und eine eigene Strategie hatte ich auch nicht aufgesetzt.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ich denke das deshalb "60" auf den Schildern steht, weil 60mph gemeint sind. Was ca. 100km/h sind.



Tacho is aber immer bei 99 km/h wie bei allen Strecken. 

60 x 1,6 = 96

4 Km/h Unterschied gäb normal ne Strafe. Da gibts keine Tolerranz wie im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

So genau ist der Tacho im Rennwagen eh nicht, weil sie eigentlich keinen haben.


----------



## fighter0190 (29. September 2010)

> So genau ist der Tacho im Rennwagen eh nicht, weil sie eigentlich keinen haben.



Eine Geschwindigkeitsanzeige haben die aber schon


----------



## iNxL (30. September 2010)

Ich hab noch ne Frage zu dem Thema Lenkrad. Wenn einem so ein Ding kaputt  geht (abbricht oder so), fällt das unter Garantie, Pech oder  "Verschleiss" oder wie handhabt man das? Ich mein, schließlich ist es ja  beim vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck kaputt gegangen. Wenn ne Grafikkarte den  Geist aufgibt, gibts ja auch ne neue oder ne kostenlose  Reparatur/Umtausch innerhalb der Gewährleistung.


----------



## fighter0190 (30. September 2010)

Frag doch mal beim Hersteller nach


----------



## TKing (30. September 2010)

das mit der boxengasse passt schon so...steht doch auch irgendwo im Spiel, ich glaube bei den Ladephasen... Boxengassenlimit entweder 60 mph oder 100 kmh


----------



## msdd63 (30. September 2010)

Darth_Schmidtler schrieb:


> echt nicht?
> hm dann weiß ich das nichtmehr so genau aber bin mir zu 100% sicher das es bei zumindest einem Teil diese Kommentatoren gab... warscheinlich 97 naja egal.. aber wenn man so nachdenkt wären die kommentatoren in f1 2010 eh am falschen platz... man soll ja nur mit der Box labern und mit niemanden sonst^^



Richtig. Die F1-Fahrer im Auto hören ja auch keine TV-Kommentare sondern den Boxen-Funk.


----------



## fighter0190 (30. September 2010)

Das wäre es ja noch....beim Fahren will ich meine Ruhe haben und nicht irgendwelche blödelnen Kommentatoren hören.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2010)

Bitte macht mal alle mit bei diesem Quickpoll 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/119496-f1-2010-eure-meinung.html


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (30. September 2010)

gibt es eigentlich nun schon irgendwelche infos zum ersten patch?


----------



## Own3r (30. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das Problem schon mal angesprochen wurde. Also wenn ihr das Spiel startet und es wird gesagt: "Spielstand kann nicht geladen werden" (oder so), dann habe ich die Lösung für das Problem. Bei mir kam nämlich die Meldung eben .


Ihr sichert das "defekte" Savegame in einem anderen Ordner
Dann müsst ihr ein neues Profil anlegen
Das Spiel beenden und das neue Profil irgendwo speichern
Das alte Profil in MyGames/FormulaOne packen
Die Datei NXDSMWW vom neu erstellten Profil in das "defekte" kopieren und ersetzen
Spiel starten und weiter spielen


----------



## steffen0278 (30. September 2010)

Am Patch wird gearbeitet:

[All] F1 2010 Patch News - Codemasters Forums


----------



## Goldfinger (30. September 2010)

Ich hab geradefestgestellt das ich garkeine Archivements freischaltet habe und habe schon 10 Rennen inkl. Podiumsplatz absolviert .
Woran liegt das denn nun schon wieder??


----------



## Own3r (30. September 2010)

Hast du den gfwl online-Account nachträglich aktiviert?


----------



## steffen0278 (30. September 2010)

Alternativn zu F1 2010:

GTR 2 : GTR 2 - Fia GT Racing Game: Pc: Amazon.de: Amazon.de
 F1 2009 Mod: F1 2009 Mod v2.1

rFactor: R Factor (DVD-ROM): Amazon.de: Amazon.de
F1 2009 Mod: F1 2009 F1RL 3.00 by F1LIGUE | rFactor Cars | rFactor Central
Andere Mod für rFactor: rFactor Central - Community Driven Sim Racing Resource for rFactor | rFactor Car mods, rFactor Tracks, Car Setups, rFactor Screenshots


----------



## Goldfinger (30. September 2010)

nein, den habe ich schon 2 Jahre. Allerdings war ich bei meinen ersten Rennen nicht angemeldet. Daran wirds doch nicht liegen, oder?


----------



## Own3r (30. September 2010)

Ja, ich denke schon. Das heißt entweder neu anfangen () oder damit leben.


----------



## Goldfinger (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab schon ein neues Spiel angefangen und gleich die ersten Punkte für das Interview bekommen.
So eine sch.....


----------



## MKay (2. Oktober 2010)

Aber eine Frage habe ich: wieso bekomm ich bei jedem blödsinn den ich mache einen Erfolg freigeschalten?? Das wundert mich schon. Is wie Himbeeren pflücken und nicht wie Erfolge jagen :/
Nach 12 h hatte mein Kumpel schon fast 200...
Ich nach 2 h fast 70


----------



## Own3r (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch gut freue dich doch ! Das sind immer irgendwelche Aufgaben, die erfüllt werden müssen.


----------



## Ascor (3. Oktober 2010)

Das ist dieses typische "Hey wir motivieren dich indem du erfolge bekommst" prinzip das leider so schlecht ausgearbeitet wurde damit der casual spieler auch mal ein achievment bekommt :/


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Oktober 2010)

boah, mir hats grad mein Savgame zerschossen!  Mit Google habe ich heraus gefunden, dass man wohl nicht nach den Trainings + Entwicklungsarbeit NICHT zurück ins Fahrerlager gehen sollte.
Ich war schon in Silverstone und hatte sogar ein paar respektable Punkte mit meinem Virgin ergattern können


----------



## Nomad (4. Oktober 2010)

Was meinst du mit Entwicklungsarbeit?


----------



## Own3r (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte hier im Thread beschrieben, wie du das Problem eventuell beheben kannst.


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Oktober 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Entwicklungsarbeit?



Das Session Ziel des Trainings. Wenn man die Rundenzeit unterbietet bekommt man doch neue Teile fürs Auto. Das hatte ich gemacht, dann bin ich zum Fahrerlager und habe das Spiel beendet. Nach erneutem Spielstart war die Savedatei defekt.

@ own3r
werd ich mal hier suchen u schaun obs funktioniert


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2010)

MKay schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage habe ich: wieso bekomm ich bei jedem blödsinn den ich mache einen Erfolg freigeschalten?? Das wundert mich schon. Is wie Himbeeren pflücken und nicht wie Erfolge jagen :/
> Nach 12 h hatte mein Kumpel schon fast 200...
> Ich nach 2 h fast 70




Das inflationäre Verteilen von Achievements is einfach scheixxe. Null motivierend. Da brauch ich lieber gleich garkeine!


----------



## Nomad (4. Oktober 2010)

Achso diese Ziele. ^^


----------



## Goldfinger (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Ladezeiten sind ja auch ziemlich lang und nervig!
Hat schonmal jemand den unterschied der Ladezeiten zwischen HDD und SSD getestet?


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Oktober 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> Die Ladezeiten sind ja auch ziemlich lang und nervig!
> Hat schonmal jemand den unterschied der Ladezeiten zwischen HDD und SSD getestet?



Wo hast du denn lange Ladezeiten? Bei mir sind es ca 5 Sekunden wenn ich vom Fahrerlager zum Rennen wechsele.


----------



## Goldfinger (4. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir sind es eher 20-30 sek. 

Edit: Hab gerade mal die Zeit gestopt: Es sind 40-50 sek.


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Oktober 2010)

ui, das is echt heftig. hab auch nur so 5-10sek mit meiner hdd. schonmal ne defragmentierung versucht


----------



## ATImania (5. Oktober 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es eher 20-30 sek.
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade mal die Zeit gestopt: Es sind 40-50 sek.


 
Hey das ist doch gut!! Bei mir dauert das genau 1 Minute 
Also genau 61 Sekuden waren es eben 

Ist jetzt aber auch nicht schlimm. Nutze die Zeit gerne nochmal um mich zu konzentrieren wenn es mit 100% Rennlänge ein komplettes Rennen gibt


----------



## fighter0190 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe aber auch nur maximal 10 Sekunden (HDD undefragmentiert)


----------



## Speedguru (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir dauerts auch ewig, so 40sekunden denke ich


----------



## Own3r (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir dauert das Laden auch ein bisschen, auf keinen Fall 5 sek. ! Ich werde mal nachmessen...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Bei mir dauert das Laden auch ein bisschen, auf keinen Fall 5 sek. ! Ich werde mal nachmessen...


 
Du hast eine SSD...nun weiß ich nicht ob das game da drauf hast aber wenn erklärt das alles !!


----------



## Goldfinger (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mein System vor gut einem Monat neu aufgesetzt. Ausserdem Defragmentiert Win7 automatisch. Und alle anderen, älteren Spiele laden normal.
Woher kommt denn so ein unterschied?


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2010)

Geschätze 50 Sekunden minimum (eher länger) braucht das bei mir um ein Rennen zu laden. Win 7 mit relativ neuem System.


----------



## Own3r (5. Oktober 2010)

@CrimsoN 2.0

Ich habe das Spiel nicht auf der SSD, sondern auf einer Samsung F1. Bei mir dauert das Laden genau 1 Minute. Ich meinte mit "auf keinen Fall 5 sek.", dass es andere User gibt, die das Laden in 5 Sekunden schaffen, aber ich nicht.

Ich könnte aber bei Dirt 2 feststellen, dass das Laden mit DX9 das 4fache dauert, als wenn man DX11 nutzt.

Also hoffen wir mal auf DX11, damit die Ladezeit sinkt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> Ich hab mein System vor gut einem Monat neu aufgesetzt. Ausserdem Defragmentiert Win7 automatisch. Und alle anderen, älteren Spiele laden normal.
> Woher kommt denn so ein unterschied?




Wenn es das machen würde hätte ich nicht erst gestern 2 Stunden Defragmentiert....

Aber bei mir sind die Laden zeiten auch ca 10 bis 40 Sek !
Is bei mit auf der WD 320GB (89Mb/sek)


----------



## ATImania (5. Oktober 2010)

hmm... mein Win7 defragmentiert aber auch automatisch 

Okay habe es bei mir nun auch auf einer Externen Seagate USB (500GB) Platte drauf. Deswegen wohl auch bei mir der Krasse Unterschied aber trotzdem ist es komisch das einige 5 Sekunden und andere 40 Sekunden warten müssen. Gut ich finde es jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm aber komisch ist es


----------



## Zyko (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Also ich hab jetzt die ersten 20 Seiten des Threads durchgelesen und auch auf dem Codemasters-Forum schon diverse Threads gelesen (in das scheiss Codemasters-Forum kann ich mich nicht einloggen  , deshalb frage ich halt hier). Leute schreiben immer wieder von Optionen und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die bei mir im Game einfach nicht vorhanden sind! Auch das Handbuch beschreibt Sachen, die gar nicht im Spiel vorhanden sind!

Hier mal eine aufzählung der Dinge, die ich in MEINEM F1 2010 vermisse, andere aber scheinbar haben das in ihrem Game (?!):

- Verfügbare Reifen: Angeblich (laut Handbuch) sieht man wenn man in der Box ist (also noch nicht rausgefahren, da wo man den Bildschirm auf der Motorhaube hat) im Reifenmenü, wieviele Reifen man noch zur verfügung hat. Ich sehe da keine Zahlen! Kann zwar Reifen auswählen, aber nirgends sehe ich wieviele davon ich noch habe!

- Optionen für Schaden: Leute schreiben immer wieder man solle den Schadensmodus "so und so" einstellen. Ich finde nirgends eine Option für das Schadensmodell! Wo ist diese Option?! Ich kann mit Vollgas in eine Mauer Rasen und maximal die Nase kriegt einbisschen was ab. Das sah auf den Trailern aber ganz anders aus!

- Optionen für KI-Stärke: Wo?! Auch diese Einstellung existiert in meinem Spiel nirgends!

- Optionen für Strafen: Man kann angeblich die Strafen so einstellen, das man weniger hart bestraft wird zB. für Kollisionen. Auch diese Option kann ich nirgends finden.

- Das ganze Forschungsmenü (im Motorhauben-Bildschirm abrufbar): Was zum Teufel soll das sein?! Absolut unbrauchbarer unverständlicher Müll, nichtmal im Handbuch steht was brauchbares darüber.

- Setup: Im Handbuch steht es so und der Ingenieur sagt es einem auch nochmal in der Einführung: Entweder man kann das Setup selbst bestimmen (in dem Motorhauben-Bildschirm) oder man könne dem Ingenieur Vorgaben geben wie sich das Auto Verhalten soll. Sind damit etwa die "Schnell-Setups" gemeint? Dort kann ich aber selbst keine Vorgaben machen (z.B. ich hätte gerne Topspeed, gute Beschleunigung etc.) sondern nur aus vorgegebenen Profilen wählen, die absolut nicht meinen gewünschten Vorgaben entsprechen.

Kann mir bitte mal jemand weiterhelfen? Abgesehen von diesen Unklarheiten und den bekannten Bugs (und der absolut dämlichen, beschissenen, verblödetetn, unübersichtlichen, möchte-gern-coolen Menüführung) find ich das Spiel nämlich Super! Ich hatte nämlich (wie so viele hier) Jahrelang auf ein F1 Game für den PC gewartet, und jetzt ist es endlich Wahr geworden! 

Cya
Z


----------



## ATImania (6. Oktober 2010)

1.) wenn du in der Box bist bzw. in deinem Fahrzeug sitzt und nach links schaust, dann siehst du die Option "Reifen"! Da kannst du wählen zwischen Hart, Weich, Inter und Regenreifen! Klickst du auf die gewünschten Reifen, siehst du "Kreise" als Symbol die einen kompletten Satz Reifen darstellen. Pro Wochenende hast du von jedem glaube ich 5 Sätze zur verfügung. also 5 Kreise 

2.) Schaden, KI, Strafen und alles weitere kannst du unter der Option Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen. Bevor du dein Karriere Rennen Startest, siehst du diese Option als vorletztes glaub ich und sonst wenn du im Hauptmenü bist unter "Mein F1" glaub ich war das. Da kannst du die Optionen alle einstellen.

Mache gleich mal Screenshots und poste die gleich!

EDIT: Hier die Screenshots!!


----------



## Zyko (6. Oktober 2010)

Screenshots wären super, weil ich hab' meiner Meinung nach wirklich alle Menü's x-mal durchgeschaut. Auch das mit den Kreisen habe ich noch nie gesehen, Screeny wäre hier auch sehr gut!

*EDIT*

Danke für die Screenshots. Die Option mit dem "Benutzerdefinierten Schwierigkeitsgrad" habe ich wohl tatsächlich übersehen und bin deshalb gar nie zu diesen Einstellugen (Schaden, KI-Stärke etc.) gekommen. Na das wär ja dann geklärt, besten dank!

Das mit den Reifen ist aber bei mir wirklich anders. Wenn ich Reifen auswähle, kommen nicht diese Kreise, sondern einfach ein Häkchen neben dem Reifentyp. Die Zahlen (4/5 etc.) fehlen ebenfalls. So als hätte ich unbegrenzt viele Reifen. Evtl. hat das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun? Ich spiele auf Mittel und im Karrieremodus (bis jetzt, sobald ich das nächste mal Zocke stelle ich auf Benutzerdefiniert um!). Werds mal ausprobieren...


----------



## slayerdaniel (6. Oktober 2010)

Zyko schrieb:


> Screenshots wären super, weil ich hab' meiner Meinung nach wirklich alle Menü's x-mal durchgeschaut. Auch das mit den Kreisen habe ich noch nie gesehen, Screeny wäre hier auch sehr gut!
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



Dafür musst du im benutzerdefinierten Schwierigkeitsgrad die Reifensimulation an machen. Aber nicht wundern wenn deine Rundenzeiten schlechter werden.
Reifensimulation aus war ich regelmäßig Top5 mit dem Lotus, Reifensimulation an bin ich eher im hinteren Mittelfeld.


----------



## Zyko (6. Oktober 2010)

Ah Ok, danke!
Dann werde ich wohl immer letzter werden, habe jetzt schon mit dem Lotus auf Stärke Mittel Probleme, die vom Team vorgegebenen Ziele zu erreichen  Bin viel zu nervös um mich mehrere Runden lang voll zu konzentrieren, da fliegt man schnell mal ab und verliert locker 10 Plätze nur wegen eines kleinen Drehers. Aber so soll's ja auch sein 
Wenn man die Benizinsimulation einschaltet gibt es demnach auch wieder Tankstopps? Die gibts ja offiziell (Reallife) in der Saison 2010 gar nicht mehr.


----------



## ATImania (6. Oktober 2010)

Nein, Benzinsimulation bedeutet das die Fahrzeuge dann mit vollen Tanks schwerer also träger auf der Straße sind und beim anbremsen auch gerne über die vorderachse schieben und man etwas eher bremsen muss. Gegen ende des Rennens werden die Autos dann leichter und man kann besser attakieren 

Bin gestern 55 Runden (100%) in Abu Dhabi gefahren und habe von Platz 5 aus gewonnen. Gesamtzeit war 1:38 Stunde! Sebastian Vettel hat 2009 für die Siegerzeit 1:34 Stunde benötigt! 4 Minuten abweichung auf 55 Runden wobei 1 Runde ca. 1:43 Minuten benötigt. Krass wie nah das Game an der realität dran ist 

Aber schön das wir etwas helfen konnten.


----------



## Zyko (6. Oktober 2010)

Cool, respetk! (sic!)
Das mit dem Benutzerdefinierten Schwierigkeitsgrad hätten sie also ruhig im Handbuch erwähnen können, da verbirgt sich ja noch eine komplett andere Spielwelt hinter dieser Option! Ich bleib dabei: Die Menüführung ist totale Shice. Ein einfaches übersichtliches (!) Menü mit Buttons hätts auch getan und man hätte vermutlich noch Zeit und Resourcen gehabt um z.B. ein paar Bugs zu beheben


----------



## Papzt (6. Oktober 2010)

So langsam bin ich echt am überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel nicht doch zulegen soll. Bin ja immernoch ein bisschen abgeschreckt von den ganzen Bugs....


----------



## Zyko (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde es mir erstmal "von einem Freund ausleihen"  und dann selber Urteilen ob sich ein Kauf für dich lohnt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel einfach unfertig, aber welches Spiel ist das heute denn nicht. Spielbar ist es auf jedenfall, trotz der paar Bugs die's noch gibt.


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, ich hätte lieber gewartet. Und dann vielleicht garnicht gekauft...


----------



## ATImania (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe von den Bugs ehrlich gesagt noch nicht einen einzigen mitbekommen. Wenn es 3 Dinge gibt die ich noch verändern bzw. verbessern würde, dann:

1) Safty Car 
2) Siegerehrung nach dem Rennen
3) Tag & Nacht wechsel in Abu Dhabi 

Aber sonst ist es für mich schon sehr optimal! Alleine die Echtzeit im Spiel, wie nah es an der realität ist finde ich sehr gut. Und dann natürlich die Wettereffekte! Bin in Brasilien im starken Regen gefahren und am ende habe ich mich wirklich nass gefühlt. Bis jetzt beeindruckt mich das Spiel nur! Die 49€ haben sich mehr als nur gelohnt für mich als langen Formel 1 Fan


----------



## Papzt (7. Oktober 2010)

Keine Siegerehrung ....echt authentisch 
Nunja ich würds echt gerne Spielen, da ich mit nem G25 wahrscheinlich auch meinen Spaß hätte und soweso schon lange auf ein gutes F1 Spiel gewartet habe...naja jetzt heißt es ncoh ein bisschen länger warten.
Noch eine Frage...was genau hat es mit der Erfahrung auf sich?! Habe öfters gelesen, dass man seinen Wagen upgraden kann. Das wäre doch aber auch wieder nicht richtig, oder?


----------



## Jax1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das ist wenn du im freien training bist bekommst du zb 7 runden Zeit eine vorgegebene Zeit zu unterbieten dann bekommst du zb eine neue motorabdeckung die 15% mehr anpressdruck hat.


----------



## Papzt (7. Oktober 2010)

ach so...so leicht ist das...


----------



## Jax1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das beste F1 Game ist es wirklich Net aber es ist schon geil gemacht und die Sache mit dem Safety Car gibt es bestimmt beim nächsten F1 ist ja wie bei FIFA wird ne Serie bis die Lizenz ableuft darum werden die meisten sich immer das nächste kaufen


----------



## foxx1 (8. Oktober 2010)

servus zusammen. ich hab mir nen originalen cd key für f1 2010 gekauft, habe aber ganz vercheckt, dass ich dafür das game ansich noch brauche. ich dachte dass es so läuft wie beim ea downloader.

weiß einer ob das game nach der erstmaligen installation eine cd pflicht aufweist? sonst könnt ich mir das spiel ja in der videothek ausleihen und meinen key angeben.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja, CD-Pflicht, sonst könntest du ja auch ohne GFWL-Key zocken, nur halt nicht speichern.


----------



## FrozenBoy (8. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie schockt mich das Spiel nicht so.


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Frage, wie bekomme ich es hin, dass andere Teams mir auch Angebote machen, will eigentlich nicht noch ne Saison bei Lotus bleiben, von denen habe ich schon ein Angebot als 1. Fahrer bekommen. Mercedes wäre nett. Aber jedes mal wenn ich mit der Presse spreche, hab ich nen roten Balken, dass die Teams enttäuscht sind wie ich mit der Presse spreche etc, muss ich mich negativ über mein Team äußern damit andere Interesse zeigen?

btw. Spa ist echt ne geile Strecke


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe jetzt ein Vertragsangebot von Red Bull nach der 2ten Saison !

Soll ich es annehmen, oder sind die anderen Teams besser?


----------



## Jax1988 (8. Oktober 2010)

Nimm an aber schmeiß Weber raus^^


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2010)

Das muss ich wohl machen, damit Vettel neben mir steht. Also bis zur 4ten Saison warten...


----------



## Goldfinger (9. Oktober 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt endlich mal die Zeit gefunden F1 auf meine SSD zu pflanzen.
Die Ladezeiten haben sich leider nur etwas verbessert. Habe eben 35. Sek. anstatt 50. Sek. gebraucht. Immerhin...


----------



## Own3r (9. Oktober 2010)

Mit DX11 wird alle besser! 

Ich warte jetzt nurnoch auf den Patch....


----------



## Jax1988 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bin jetzt nach der 1. Saison bei Ferrari ^^


----------



## fighter0190 (10. Oktober 2010)

> Ich warte jetzt nurnoch auf den Patch....



Ich auch und ich hoffe, dass die auch das Problem mit dem Regen (dass man bei anfangenem Regen noch schnell mit Slicks dahren kann) auch beheben. Das hat mich jetzt schon öfters gestört.


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2010)

Tach jungs, hab n problem, haha, wie zu erwarten bei dem game. spiel startet und es kommt der f1 schriftzug aber es passiert weiterhin nix. habe jetzt keine lust hier alles abzusuchen, könnte mir jemand sagen was zu tun ist. am pc liegts ned, ist zuvor ja auch gestertet aber seid ein paar tagen muckts immer rum.

Edit: wenn ich das game deinstallieren will(über die cd) schmiert der deinstaller ab. im fenster steht dann oben recht "keine rückmeldung". was isn das für n pups???


----------



## noname545 (10. Oktober 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Tach jungs, hab n problem, haha, wie zu erwarten bei dem game. spiel startet und es kommt der f1 schriftzug aber es passiert weiterhin nix. habe jetzt keine lust hier alles abzusuchen, könnte mir jemand sagen was zu tun ist. am pc liegts ned, ist zuvor ja auch gestertet aber seid ein paar tagen muckts immer rum.
> 
> Edit: wenn ich das game deinstallieren will(über die cd) schmiert der deinstaller ab. im fenster steht dann oben recht "keine rückmeldung". was isn das für n pups???



Ein scheiss ist das. Das problem ist das die kein Spiel rausbringen das mal ohne Probleme funktioniert. War ja klar das es wieder mal Probleme macht. 
Auf die ganzen patches habe ich auch kein bock. Heut zu tage muss man ja auf 4-5 Patches warten bis es mal einigermaßen funktioniert.
Dein Problem habe ich auch = unfertiges Produkt mehr nicht.


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2010)

habs jetzt geschafft zu deinstallieren und habs neu installiert. gleiches problem, spiel startet, f1 schriftzug und dann keine rückmeldung. so ein dreck...

Edit: so, game wird jetzt wieder deinstalliert und nie wieder installiert...mir zu dumm.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin Jung habe mal eine Kleines Video zu Spiele gemacht....
Das Video ist in HD720p
Was die ENBmod und die Realistic Sun Mod zeigt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcNAkTwl1z4
Der Song is von _Parkway Drive _und nennt sich _Deliver Me _


----------



## puerto505 (11. Oktober 2010)

_".... Was die ENBmod und die Realistic Sun Mod zeigt."_

hast du evtl. auch links zu den beiden mods? würd sie gern ausprobieren
thx


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Klar...
F1 2010: Die ersten Mods sind bereits erschienen - Update - patch, rennspiel, codemasters, simulation, f1 2010


----------



## Mr__47 (11. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank fürs Vid Crimson 
Kosten die Mods Leistung?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Vid Crimson
> Kosten die Mods Leistung?



Bis jetzt eigentlich nicht wirklich...

Spiele das Game im Dx9 mit 4xMSAA/16xAF und alles MAX.
Kommste keine Große FPS Einbrüche oder weniger FPS feststellen...


P.s.: Bei deinen Pc sollte das aber auch egal sein ^^


----------



## TH1984 (11. Oktober 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt endlich mal die Zeit gefunden F1 auf meine SSD zu pflanzen.
> Die Ladezeiten haben sich leider nur etwas verbessert. Habe eben 35. Sek. anstatt 50. Sek. gebraucht. Immerhin...


 
schalt einfach mal VSync aus, dann hast du erheblich kürzere Ladezeiten.


----------



## Mr__47 (11. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt eigentlich nicht wirklich...
> 
> Spiele das Game im Dx9 mit 4xMSAA/16xAF und alles MAX.
> Kommste keine Große FPS Einbrüche oder weniger FPS feststellen...
> ...



:p ja sollte es eigentlich, meine Grakas werden aber irgendwie nicht richtig ausgelastet.. Entweder es läuft nur eine, oder beide werden nur zu 50 % ausgelastet, und das bei nur 35 fps  mit nicht mal allen Details au Maximum
Dirt 2 lief noch mit max Details auf 1680x1050 und 2xMSAA 16xAF mit rund 55-80 frames 
i7 mal auf 35ghz hochgeschraubt, aber keine änderung.. ob mit oder ohne SMT, es ändert sich nichts..


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Moin Jung habe mal eine Kleines Video zu Spiele gemacht....
> Das Video ist in HD720p
> Was die ENBmod und die Realistic Sun Mod zeigt.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcNAkTwl1z4
> Der Song is von _Parkway Drive _und nennt sich _Deliver Me _



Du fährst sch1ce!  Spielst du mit Tastatur?
Und die Ideallinie stört mehr als sie hilft finde ich 
Aber Mod sieht ganz nett aus, werd i vllt mal testen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Du fährst sch1ce!  Spielst du mit Tastatur?
> Und die Ideallinie stört mehr als sie hilft finde ich
> Aber Mod sieht ganz nett aus, werd i vllt mal testen.



Und es Kurz zu machen JA !! 
Ich weiß ich bin keine Großer Rennfahrer aber für zwischen druch ab und an mal eine runde recht meine Tastatur aus


----------



## Nomad (11. Oktober 2010)

Und warum setzt man da so eine grässliche Musik hinter?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

A die muke ist nicht Grässlich !!
B Die lief noch mit !
C kannst denn Ton auch gern aus machen !!


----------



## noname545 (11. Oktober 2010)

@CrimsoN 2.0 ich habe mal die Mods ausprobiert. Alle die es gibt, sieht zwar sehr gut aus aber ich bekomme an manchen stellen, z.B in Bahrain ein bläuliches licht. Ist das ein Bug?

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Die strecke bin ich noch net gefahren werde es gleich mal testen !


----------



## noname545 (11. Oktober 2010)

ansonsten top,  aber so kriegt man Augenkrebs


----------



## Nomad (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich den Ton ausmache, dann hör ich den Motorensound nicht mehr.  Aber ist ja auch egal....

Braucht man für den LAN-Modus auch Windows Live?


----------



## puerto505 (11. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Klar...
> F1 2010: Die ersten Mods sind bereits erschienen - Update - patch, rennspiel, codemasters, simulation, f1 2010



danke für die links. wie benutze ich den enb mod? sind 3 dateien, was muss ich damit machen (noch nie benutzt)?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Einfach alle datein nehmen und ins Haupverzeiches schmeißen !!

Nomad@

Für was brauch man denn denn Motor Sound finde ich eher Langweilig und Nervig nach einer gewissen zeit...!

noname545@

Ja ist eine Bug habe ich leider auch is aber nur auf der Strecke so. Habe das noch auf keiner andren fest gestellt !


----------



## Nomad (11. Oktober 2010)

Naja der Motorensound ist doch gerade das markante bei Formel 1 Autos.


----------



## Mr__47 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs Vid eben ohne Sound geguckt,wusste gar nix von der Musik :p
Die Musik istnicht ********, passt aber nicht zu F1... ;D


----------



## Nomad (11. Oktober 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> ...passt aber nicht zu F1... ;D



Das kommt noch dazu


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Ich habs Vid eben ohne Sound geguckt,wusste gar nix von der Musik :p
> Die Musik istnicht ********, passt aber nicht zu F1... ;D



Was passt schon zu F1 ? Gayer Hip-hop oder Techno ich glaube nicht...

Naja aber es ist musik und da ist ja jeder etwas anders.

Also...

Aber um auf dem Bug zurück zu kommen. Denn hatte ich auch gerade auf der Ersten Strecke der der F1 da ist er aber nicht so Derp wie auf der Andren...!


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mal paar seiten überflogen, möchte jetzt auch noch meinen senf dazu abgeben XD

Als ich es das erste mal gespielt habe, dacht ich mir?!  was den das für ein schei*** game.
Das schlechteste game von Codemaster das ich je gesehen hab^^

Aber wenn man sich erstmal ein bischen damit beschäftig, macht es wirklich saumässig fun.
Die Grafik und insbesondere der Regeneffeckt hauen einen echt vom Hocker.

Einige Kritikpunkte die mir spontan einfallen:
0. Das die menüs zu sehr nach Dirt 2 und co. schreien^^ (etwas neues/anderes hätte sicher nicht schlecht getan)
1. Die schwachsinnigen Interviews
2. Feintuning am wagen kommt zu kurz
3. Der schwirigkeitsgrad zwischen "leicht" und "mittel" ist recht häftig ausgefallen!
Unter "leicht" (ohne Bremsassistent versteht sich) langweilst dich fast immer an erster Stelle
und unter "mittel" kommst schon in schwitzen um ein podiums platz abstauben zu können!
4. Ich weiß zwar weiß gott nicht wie sich ein Formel 1 Auto anfühlt, 
aber im großen und ganzen fahren sich die autos etwas zu leicht, wie auf schienen halt 
5. Warum kann man nen eigenen namen nehmen ?! wär doch besser man nimmt einen 
Fahrer aus dem bestehenden feld und arbeitet sich mit diesem hoch...
Hab jetzt zweimal Vettel im Starterfeld, passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht rein 

Naja wie auch immer, für hobby racer kann ich es echt weiterempfehlen.
Es macht mehr fun als es auf den ersten eindruck den anschein macht 
und mit paar upgrades (saftey Car und co) hat das game echt potenzial ein neuer Klassiker zu werden.

PS: Ich hab so gut wie alle games von Codemaster (DTM, Grid, Dirt2) und NFS (shift zb) durch und 
spiele mit dem Xbox Controller für Windows. Ist Sehr zu empfehlen.
Laufen tut das game super flüssig auf FullHD, 8 MSAA mit der kleinen ATI HD5770


----------



## puerto505 (11. Oktober 2010)

bei mir funzt der enb mod nicht - sobald ich die dateien in den spieleordner verschiebe, kackt mir das spiel beim ladebildschirm komplett ab ("f1 2010.exe funktioniert nicht mehr")


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir geht alles...^^

Hast das Spiel Original ?


----------



## puerto505 (11. Oktober 2010)

natürlich original mit cd + key, nur sun light mod und paar geänderte fzg.-texturen

noch was anderes: 
fahre meine erste saison mit virgin auf legende. letzter gp spanien: gutes setup= startplatz 9, benzin sim an, reifen sim aus - im rennen keine chance, weil die gegner weiter quali-zeiten gefahren sind

jetzt monaco: benzin sim aus, reifen sim aus, startplatz 3 - nach 3 runden erster, gegner fahren wie mit fuss auf der bremse, rennen- neustart mit mit benzin sim an gegner ebenbürtig.

ist das spiel dermassen verbugt, dass selbst sowas von rennen zu rennen unterschiedlich ist?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Cracke das game mal und dann test und teste es dann mal.
Das geht bei manchen Spielen. Und da du es ja Original hast is das alles Legal sogar !!
_Olstyle-Edit: Legal ist es trotzdem nicht._
Und Ja die KI ist leicht verbugt...mir aber egal ich fahre immer auf Extrem Leicht da extrem Low in Rennspielen bin !!


----------



## Goldfinger (12. Oktober 2010)

TH1984 schrieb:


> schalt einfach mal VSync aus, dann hast du erheblich kürzere Ladezeiten.


Jo, Danke. Jetzt sind die Ladezeiten bei 30 Sek.  Wusste garnicht das sich VSync auf die Ladezeiten auswirkt...


----------



## bleifuß90 (12. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Cracke das game mal und dann test und teste es dann mal.
> Das geht bei manchen Spielen. *Und da du es ja Original hast is das alles Legal sogar !!*
> 
> Und Ja die KI ist leicht verbugt...mir aber egal ich fahre immer auf Extrem Leicht da extrem Low in Rennspielen bin !!



Legal ist das ganze trozdem nicht, da du ein Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Spiel modifizierst.


----------



## fighter0190 (12. Oktober 2010)

> da du ein Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Spiel modifizierst.



Dann müssten ja alles Mods die es so gibt auch illegal sein.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Oktober 2010)

Es ist auf jeden Fall so, wer einen Kopierschutz umgeht, macht sich strafbar...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2010)

iceman650 hat Recht.
Also bitte lasst das Thema jetzt sein, sonst bewegen wir uns gleich wieder in Bereichen die hier nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## bleifuß90 (12. Oktober 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Dann müssten ja alles Mods die es so gibt auch illegal sein.


Wenn vom Hersteller keine Schnittstelle zum Modifizieren offen gelegt ist dann ja. Die meisten Mods werden von den Herstellern aber auch nur Geduldet nicht aber unterstützt. Hier in dem Fall würdest du sogar gegen die Lizenzen der FIA bzw. die Auflagen der Teams verstoßen, da diese nur bestimmte Wagen mit bestimmten optischen aussehen Freigegeben hat.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Dann müssten ja alles Mods die es so gibt auch illegal sein.



Auf Wunsch des Mods habe Ich die aussage dir ihr Stand mal gelöscht !!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Oktober 2010)

Von der leidigen Kopierschutzproblematik mal abgesehen muss ich jetzt auch mal kurz meine Meinung zu dem Spiel abgeben:

Grafik ok, nicht überragend, aber sehr hübsch anzusehen (Stand 2010 halt).
Fahrverhalten: Es ist bisschen anspruchsvoller als GRID, NFS und Co., aber von einer echten Sim á la rFactor doch noch sehr weit entfernt.
KI größtenteils dumm wie Brot - macht bei Überrundung kein Platz, steht im Weg herum und ist auf allen (!) Schwierigkeitsgraden total lächerlich langsam.
Reifenschäden scheinen völlig aus der Luft gegriffen zu sein, kommen mal so oder mal so, ohne das man wirklich Einfluss darauf hat.
Strafensystem noch schlimmer als in Gran Turismo - Safety Car fehlt auch.
Die Interviews hätten so toll sein können, sind aber einfach nur lästig, es kommen total uninspirierte Fragen ohne Bezug auf das Renngeschehen.
Und Bugs ohne Ende, die einem den Spielspaß trüben.

Dafür, dass Codemasters F1 2009 hat "ausfallen" lassen und keine Demo zu F1 2010 angeboten hat um es zu perfektionieren ist das Ergebnis sehr dürftig!

Spaß macht es trotzdem:
Das Wettersystem macht Spaß, wenn sich während des Rennens mal was ändert (in 38 Rennen erst 2 mal -.-).
Die Regeln der F1 sind gut umgesetzt (Reifenregeln, Frontflügeländerungen, usw.).
Die Herausforderung mit Rivale und Teamkollege ist auch schön gemacht.

Gruß,
André


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2010)

hehe andre ist mein ingame (audio) name XD was für ein zufall lol



> Fahrverhalten: Es ist bisschen anspruchsvoller als GRID, NFS und Co.


echt findest? mir gehts genau umgekehrt...Bei shift, grid und dirt hat
ich mehr mit dem autos zu kämpfen. dagegen fährt sich f1 wie auf schienen.

Alle andern kritikpunkte kann ich eigentlich zustimmen, 
vorallem die saublöden interviews find ich einfach nur lästig!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fahre ohne Fahrhilfen - vorallem bei Regen wird es dann anspruchsvoll.

Was ich bisschen komisch finde ist, dass die Wagen einen so kleinen Grenzbereich haben. Von rFactor bin ich es gewohnt, dass man - wenn man merkt man steht quer - gegenlenkt.

In F1 2010 denke ich, dass ich ausbreche, lenke dagegen und sofort fliege ich in die Richtung ab, ähnlich wie bei Ayrton Sennas (†) Unfall. Das macht das ganze so unberechenbar und kompliziert.

_Wirklich _schwer ist es auch ohne Fahrhilfen nicht.

Gruß,
André


----------



## noname545 (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie soll man denn bitte wisssen ob die F1 Karren realistisch fahren der nicht? 
Wer nen F1 Auto gefahren hat und sagt es ist unrealistisch nehme ich alles zurück^^
Bei Shift ist es anders, da weiss man wie sich ein Auto anfühlt, besonders beim Reanult XD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Oktober 2010)

Weil man wenigstens im TV sieht wie manche Fahrer am Lenkrad am rumrudern sind und in F1 2010 machste gar nichts - fast wie auf Schienen.

Deswegen vielleicht? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt eine neue Mod die die Qualität oder die Performance steigt.
Habe dazu auch wieder eine Viedo gemacht...bin gerade dabei es zu bearbeiten.
Mod kann man ihr runter laden is gerade mal 5KB groß !
http://rapidshare.com/files/424698377/F1_2010_performance_or_quality.rar
(von meinen RS Acc is die Mod ladbar !!)

*VIDEO KANN DAUER KOMME mit Premiere Pro CS5 net klar gerade*


----------



## roheed (13. Oktober 2010)

> Wie soll man denn bitte wisssen ob die F1 Karren realistisch fahren der nicht?


tja das kann ich dir beim besten willen auch nicht sagen, 
aber dafür das man 800 PS+ unterm arsch hat fahren sich die autos einfach zu leicht, 
wie Andre und ich auch schon gesagt haben, wie auf schienen halt...

Vollgas an die kurve, bremsen, kurve rein und ab der hälfte wieder vollgas.
Fertig mehr brauchst nicht machen. Wenn ich da überleg wie zickig die autos bei shift und grid sind...kein vergleich.

Mag ja sein das sich ein F1 auto wirklich so easy fährt aber vorstellen kann man es sich eigentlich kaum.


----------



## Own3r (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber wenn man im TV F1 schaut, dann geben die auch im Kurvenscheitelpunkt Vollgas. 

Ein F1 Auto ist eben super !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSewENPgG14

Schau dir einfach diese Runde an. SO fahren sich Formel 1 Autos - unter Quali-Bedingungen wohlgemerkt. 


@roheed: Habe GRID und Shift nur kurz bei einem Kumpel angespielt und da war es übelst Arcade. Kann sein, dass es mit anderen Optionen anspruchsvoller wird. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

Keine Nromaler Mensch fährt mit weiter über 100 in/um die Kurve...Aber die machen das...einfach krank....^^
Und das in ein auto was gerade 3 mal so viel wiegt wie die selber !


----------



## 1821984 (14. Oktober 2010)

Doch ich denke schon das sich ein Formel Renner so einfach fahren läst! Bei einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 600-650Kg ink. Fahrer und der Technik ist das wohl möglich. 
Bodenfreiheit ist ja kaum vorhanden und die großen Flügel die das Auto nochmals mit mehreren 100 Kg an den Aspalt drücken und dazu noch die Slicks? Keine frage das man damit so schnell sein kann. Der andere Punkt ist die Reaktionsschnellichkeit des Fahrers. Man bewegt sich ständig am Grenzbereich. Beim Bremsen um 20 Meter verschätzt und du bist weg. Auch sieht man sehr gut wie oft doch die Antriebsräder durchdrehen trotz weichen Slicks.
Auch die belastung an den Fahrer mit teilweise über 5G beim verzögern ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Die Autos bis mitte der 90`s waren sehr viel schwerer zu beherschen.


----------



## ATImania (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man bei Tempo 100 mit seinem PKW auf der Autobahn die Hand aus dem Fenster hält, kann man sich so in etwa vorstellen wie groß der Luftwiederstand sein muss bei Tempo 320 der auf die Front- und Heckflügel drückt. In Kombination mit den Weichen (Option) Reifen klebt das Fahrzeug auf der Straße! Es wird durch den Luftdruck auf die Straße gedrückt und in den Kurven durch die klebrigen weichen Reifen wie Kaugummi auf der Straße gehalten. Diese Reifen bzw. diese Reifenmischungen wird man in keiner anderen Rennserie finden. Für die Formel 1 werden extra Reifen angefertigt.

Mit dem niedrigen maximal Gewicht von ca. 600 Kg inkl. Fahrer sind Formel 1 Fahrzeuge auch nicht wirklich schwer und somit auch nicht träge. In verbindung mit der extrem niedrigen Bodenfreiheit wo die Fahrzeuge schon das ein oder andere mal mit der Unterbodenplatte aufsetzen lassen sich sehr gut um die Kurven prügeln. 

Während der Fahrt darf und kann der Fahrer sogar 1 mal pro Runde auf Knopfdruck den Frontflügel verstellen um mehr Grip zu bekommen. Dank moderner Technik wird dem Fahrer hier also einiges erleichtert.

Top Autos wie der Red Bull oder der Ferrari vor einigen Jahren mit Michael Schumacher (besonders in seinen WM Jahren) lagen ebenfalls wie auf schienen! Randsteine wurden geschluckt als wären sie nicht da! Formel 1 Fahrzeuge kann man nicht mit GT Fahrzeugen vergleichen! 

Der Vergleich zwischen F1 2010 und Grid oder Dirt hinkt sowieso!


----------



## bleifuß90 (14. Oktober 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Doch ich denke schon das sich ein Formel Renner so einfach fahren läst! Bei einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 600-650Kg ink. Fahrer und der Technik ist das wohl möglich.
> Bodenfreiheit ist ja kaum vorhanden und die großen Flügel die das Auto nochmals mit *mehreren 100 Kg* an den Aspalt drücken und dazu noch die Slicks? Keine frage das man damit so schnell sein kann. Der andere Punkt ist die Reaktionsschnellichkeit des Fahrers. Man bewegt sich ständig am Grenzbereich. *Beim Bremsen um 20 Meter verschätzt und du bist weg*. Auch sieht man sehr gut wie oft doch die Antriebsräder durchdrehen trotz weichen Slicks.
> Auch die belastung an den Fahrer mit teilweise über 5G beim verzögern ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Die Autos bis mitte der 90`s waren sehr viel schwerer zu beherschen.



Ich hab die genau zahl jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf aber ich glaub es waren 80-100 km/h die ausreichen damit ein Fromel 1Wagen an der Decke fahren könnte. Bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit drücken 1,5 -2 Tonnen das Auto nach unten. Ich bezweifle das du dich in der Realität um 20 Meter verschätzen darfst, eher unter 10 Meter. 




ATImania schrieb:


> Mit dem niedrigen maximal Gewicht von ca. 600 Kg inkl. Fahrer sind Formel 1 Fahrzeuge auch nicht wirklich schwer und somit auch nicht träge. In verbindung mit der extrem niedrigen Bodenfreiheit wo die Fahrzeuge schon das ein oder andere mal mit der Unterbodenplatte aufsetzen* lassen sich sehr gut um die Kurven prügeln. *
> 
> Top Autos wie der Red Bull oder der Ferrari vor einigen Jahren mit Michael Schumacher (besonders in seinen WM Jahren) lagen ebenfalls wie auf schienen! Randsteine wurden geschluckt als wären sie nicht da! Formel 1 Fahrzeuge kann man nicht mit GT Fahrzeugen vergleichen!



Ein Formel 1 Auto kann heutzutage jeder fahren, brauchst dich ja um nichts mehr kümmern. Naja und dann hörts auch schon auf. Fahren und Schnell sein sind zweierlei. Und da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und sowas verlange ich von einer Simulation. Aber ich hab F1 2010 eh schon abgeschrieben, von daher ists mir relativ egal


----------



## ATImania (14. Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade in Brasilien 100% gefahren und in Runde 26 hat es angefangen zu regnen und ab Runde 29 sagte mir die Box "Einige wechseln schon auf Inter. wenn du der meinung bist es geht nicht mehr, dann komm rein" naja ich habe im Menü (Xbox 360 Kontroller) D-Pad unten die Reifen ausgewählt und was bekomme ich?? Harte Sliks! 4 mal war ich an der Box! In Runde 33 war schon Monsum und ich bekomme immer noch Harte Sliks^^

Was los?? Kann mir einer vielleicht den zaubertrick verraten wie man erfolgreich die Reifen auf wunsch wechseln kann??


----------



## rl_art (14. Oktober 2010)

@





ATImania schrieb:


> Was los?? Kann mir einer vielleicht den zaubertrick verraten wie man erfolgreich die Reifen auf wunsch wechseln kann??



Warte auf den heiß ersehnten Patch. Ich bin noch nicht so weit, will mich erst mal mit den neuen Strecken vertraut machen da ich das letzte mal F1 zur Zeit des Spieles GP2 gefahren bin. Bin aber guter Dinge bald auch die volle Distanz zu fahren. Die KI wird oft bemängelt. Was mir sehr sauer aufstößt ist und bleibt die Grafik abseits der Strecke. Unter aller..... man schaue sich mal die Grafik für Konsole bei Grandtourismo5 an! Gran Turismo 5: Release erneut verschoben - Update - Bildergalerie - 2010/08/Gran_Turismo_5__15_.jpg
Da ich mich nun seit einiger Zeit mit dem Game befassen durfte, bin ich inzwischen etwas milder gestimmt als ich es anfangs war. Das fahren aller Strecken mit PC-Gegnern oder als Zeitfahren finde ich sehr positiv. Soetwas musste man sich vor ein paar vorherigen Versionen erst erfahren. Konnte somit die Strecken erst später erkunden und austesten. Somit machte eine neue Tour gegen andere Fahrer anfangs keinen Spaß.
Ich hoffe das sich mit dem Patch einiges tut. Mittlerweile konnte man ja schon von einem Spiel lesen das auf Grund der Bugs evtl. wieder vom Markt genommen werden 
soll

@bleifuß90
und was das fahren an der "theoretischen Decke" angeht, hast Du recht! Allerdings ist mein Kenntnisstand etwas älter (Saison 2005) da sagte man das ca.140km/h dafür ausreichen würden. Die paar km/h hin oder her sind eigentlich egal. Man muß sich das mal mit einem PKW vorstellen. Der müßte wohl theoretisch die Terrasse(ca.60m²) vor meinem Haus als Spoilerfläche besitzten um das zu realisieren


----------



## fighter0190 (14. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das in ein auto was gerade 3 mal so viel wiegt wie die selber !



Die wiegen (inkl Fahrer) 620 Kg, nicht das 3-fache der Fahrer.


----------



## ATImania (14. Oktober 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Die wiegen (inkl Fahrer) 620 Kg, nicht das 3-fache der Fahrer.


 
Wenn ein Fahrer ca. 200 Kg wiegt (mit Helm) dann schon


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Die wiegen (inkl Fahrer) 620 Kg, nicht das 3-fache der Fahrer.



War doch nicht Bildlich gemeint...-.-*


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. Oktober 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> tja das kann ich dir beim besten willen auch nicht sagen,
> aber dafür das man 800 PS+ unterm arsch hat fahren sich die autos einfach zu leicht,
> wie Andre und ich auch schon gesagt haben, wie auf schienen halt...
> 
> ...



Ja, dann stell mal Benutzerdefinierten Schwierigkeitsgrad ein -> Traktionskontrolle aus, ABS aus, Reifensimulation an, Benzinsimulation an.
Da kannst du mir nicht sagen, dass sich das wie auf Schienen fährt!


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2010)

> Reifensimulation an, Benzinsimulation an



aber das gibts nur mit patch/mod oder?!


----------



## Nomad (14. Oktober 2010)

Nöö, kann man in den Einstellungen einstellen ()


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2010)

hä? kommt das erst wenn man auf profi geht?!
Ich kann nur bremsassi, abs, traktion, automatik einstellen


----------



## noname545 (14. Oktober 2010)

Macht das nicht an, falls doch wirst du niemals erster auser es passiert ein wunder. (Crash wo alle betroffen sind ^^). Reifensimualtion ist auch dreck, da dir der Reifen einfach so ohne Grund um die Ohren fliegt. Um ein bisschen Simualtions feeling zu bekommen, reicht traktionskontrolle ABS aus und Schaltung auf manuell. 
Wie oft mir der Reifen schon geplatzt ist, da frage ich mich wer die ganze Zeit Nägel auf die fahrbahn wirft.


----------



## Nomad (14. Oktober 2010)

noname545 schrieb:
			
		

> da dir der Reifen einfach so ohne Grund um die Ohren fliegt.



Ja das passiert bei mir auch so.


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2010)

da es bei mir im menü überhaupt nicht auftaucht 
mach ich mir da gar keine sorgen das ich es einschalten könnte XD

HAb aber denoch 2 fragen....
1. Was bringt einem die "motor" zu heiß anzeige?
Die hat doch null auswirkungen oder?

2. Haben die antworten die man in den interviews gibt 
nen einfluss auf das spielgeschehen?
Man merkt zwar schon das sie auf "ego" "neutral" und "teamplayer" 
ausgelegt sind aber denoch entzieht sich mir der sinn der interviews gänzlich.


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. Oktober 2010)

noname545 schrieb:


> Macht das nicht an, falls doch wirst du niemals erster auser es passiert ein wunder. (Crash wo alle betroffen sind ^^). Reifensimualtion ist auch dreck, da dir der Reifen einfach so ohne Grund um die Ohren fliegt. Um ein bisschen Simualtions feeling zu bekommen, reicht traktionskontrolle ABS aus und Schaltung auf manuell.
> Wie oft mir der Reifen schon geplatzt ist, da frage ich mich wer die ganze Zeit Nägel auf die fahrbahn wirft.



Die Reifensimulation hat nichts mit platzendem Reifen zu tun, die ist nur dafür da, die Temperatur und Abnutzung der Reifen zu simulieren. Die Reifenplatzer sind Teil des Schadenmodells, denn einfach so ist bei mir noch nie ein Reifen geplatzt, trotz mitlerweile Reifensimulation an, weils fordernder ist, ist ja auch unrealistisch mit Lous locker aufs Podium zu fahren.
Einem Reifenplatzer ging bei mir immer einer Kollision mit einem Frontflügel voraus. Anfangs spielte ich Reifensimulation aus und dort sind ebenso Reifen geplatzt, also kann es nur das Schadensmodell sein.


----------



## noname545 (14. Oktober 2010)

ICh weiss zwar nicht wie du fährst aber am Start wo die erste Kurve kommt (Bahrain) da hats mir einfach so mal den Reifen weggehauen. Solche empfindliche Reifen habe ich ja noch nie gesehen^^
Ist ja ein realistisches game da platzt halt ein reifen in der ersten Kurfe. Is klar
Mir fährt einer rein ich bin schuld, dachte immer der der auffährt hat immer 80% schuld.  Ist auch klar
Verliere din Kontrolle berrühre ein Grashalm und werde 5 Plätze versetzt. Ich frage mich was passiert währe wenn ich ganz auf der Wiese währ? 65 Runden nach hinten versetzt, Strafe wegen Abkürzung, dann disqualifiziert. Zum schluss deinstalliert sich das game von selber und Rechner fährt herunter. Wenn du glück hast musst du WIndows doch nicht neuinstallieren. Und ich habe kein bock mehr. 
Lass es mal im Regal stehen bis mal bessere Reifen kommen. Das game hat ja selber einen Platten.


----------



## slayerdaniel (15. Oktober 2010)

noname545 schrieb:


> ICh weiss zwar nicht wie du fährst aber am Start wo die erste Kurve kommt (Bahrain) da hats mir einfach so mal den Reifen weggehauen. Solche empfindliche Reifen habe ich ja noch nie gesehen^^
> Ist ja ein realistisches game da platzt halt ein reifen in der ersten Kurfe. Is klar
> Mir fährt einer rein ich bin schuld, dachte immer der der auffährt hat immer 80% schuld.  Ist auch klar
> Verliere din Kontrolle berrühre ein Grashalm und werde 5 Plätze versetzt. Ich frage mich was passiert währe wenn ich ganz auf der Wiese währ? 65 Runden nach hinten versetzt, Strafe wegen Abkürzung, dann disqualifiziert. Zum schluss deinstalliert sich das game von selber und Rechner fährt herunter. Wenn du glück hast musst du WIndows doch nicht neuinstallieren. Und ich habe kein bock mehr.
> Lass es mal im Regal stehen bis mal bessere Reifen kommen. Das game hat ja selber einen Platten.



Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass das Game fehlerfrei ist. Es ging lediglich darum, dass jemand sagte er fährt wie auf Schienen, und das liegt nun mal an den Einstellungen. Deine Kritikpunkte kann ich alle nachvollziehen, aber darauf wollte auch keiner hinaus.


----------



## ATImania (15. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du die bestrafungen etwas runter drehst??? Frag jetzt nicht wo das geht  Ich poste lieber gleich schon einmal Screenshots^^

Also ich habe keine probleme mit übertriebener härte nur sind einige Strafen wie noname545 schon schrieb unnötig! z.B. beim Reifenplatzer fahre ich langsamer zurück in die Box und werden durch absichtliches blockieren bestraft^^

Naja Patch kommt ja bald


----------



## Own3r (15. Oktober 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> Naja Patch kommt ja bald



Wann denn ? CM sollte sich mal ein bisschen beeilen (auch mit DX11)!


----------



## fighter0190 (15. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem jetztigen Wochenende will CM die ersten Details über den ersten Patch für F1 2010 preisgeben.



			
				Codemasters schrieb:
			
		

> I know we haven't updated this thread in a little while but I just  wanted to reassure you all that work on the patch is progressing well,  and we're confident that after the weekend following further testing  we'll be able to reveal some details on what it is the patch will fix.


----------



## Own3r (15. Oktober 2010)

Das finde ich gut. Dann weiß ich endlich wann DX11 kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Oktober 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wann denn ? CM sollte sich mal ein bisschen beeilen (auch mit DX11)!


 
Der Patch kommt nächstes Jahr und heißt F1 2011.


----------



## Own3r (15. Oktober 2010)

Das glaube ich nicht. Der Patch wird schon noch diesen Monat kommen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (15. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal wieder 2 schöne Bilder von F1 

Kennt ihr schon F1 Pimped? Neonlights am Heck 

Oder Vettel confuse


----------



## ATImania (16. Oktober 2010)

Das 2 Bild ist schon lustig^^
Ist aber nicht Vettel!! Da es ein Torro Rosso ist und kein Red Bull


----------



## Astenbein (16. Oktober 2010)

hallo ich habe eine frage ich habe eine ps3 und will mir das spiel vlt kaufen,da wollte ich fragen ob ich zusammen mit freunden auf einer playstation offline spielen kann,sodass ich also mit einem oder sogar 4 freunden fahre geht das??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Oktober 2010)

Astenbein schrieb:


> hallo ich habe eine frage ich habe eine ps3 und will mir das spiel vlt kaufen,da wollte ich fragen ob ich zusammen mit freunden auf einer playstation offline spielen kann,sodass ich also mit einem oder sogar 4 freunden fahre geht das??



Nein, du kannst höchstens eine Zeitfahrenparty machen, also abwechselnd schnelle Runden fahren.
Splitscreen gibt es leider nicht.

Gruß,
André


----------



## rl_art (16. Oktober 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder 2 schöne Bilder von F1
> 
> Kennt ihr schon F1 Pimped? Neonlights am Heck
> 
> Oder Vettel confuse




Die "tolle" Heckbeleuchtung bekommst Du weil vermutlich der realisticsunMOD zum einsatz kommt. Kann man auch herrlich beobachten wenn man in Monaco in den Tunnel einfährt, die Kameraeinstellung über dem Fahrer ist. 
Der "parkende" Bolide ist schon amysant.  Ich hoffe auf den Patch....und auch darauf das sich da einiges verbesert!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (16. Oktober 2010)

Oh ja, ich sehne mich nach einem Patch. 

Mal abgesehen von der Lustigen Seite, hatte ich auf dieser Strecke (Barcelona) keine Chance zu Gewinnen. In den ersten Rennen konnte ich um Platz 1 mitfahren, dort um Platz 24. Im Quali hatte ich Pole mit 1.23.x und im Rennen, in der zweiten Runde, fuhren die 1.22.x. Also gehts noch? Ich war, wie es normal ist, etwa 2-3 Sekunden hinter der Quali Zeit. ICH WURDE ÜBERRUNDET !!!


----------



## fighter0190 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hier gibts Infos zum Patch: klick


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Sieht vielversprechend aus. Ich hoffe der Patch kommt bald.


----------



## Nomad (18. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich glaube die gescriptete KI wird man erst im nächsten Teil rausnehmen oder? 

Achja, heute bin ich mit meinem Vater () im LAN-Modus 70 Runden Montréal gefahren und es schlug das Wetter um. Nur war es .... nunja recht seltsam, dass die Gegner trotz strömenden Regen einfach auf weichen Trockenreifen weitergefahren sind... 
Ich glaub die cheaten.


----------



## fighter0190 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn mich meine Englischkentnisse nicht völlig im Stich lassen, soll dieses Problem im Patch bhoben werden


----------



## Nomad (18. Oktober 2010)

Das kann gut sein, dass das da steht, aber ich bin den Text bloß mal überflogen..^^


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Richtig!



> Wet weather improvements - Rebalanced graphical and handling effect of cars driving on a wet track - the level of wetness has been increased as well as tyre trails being made more prominent.


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

Meinen 1.000 Posts benutze ich jetzt für meinen ersten Sammelthread. 
Aaaaalso, um im Netzwerk (LAN) gegeneinander zu spielen, reicht auch ein offline profil bei Windows Live. Ich hatte die Frage neulich gestellt, aber keiner hatte mir geantwortet.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Oktober 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Meinen 1.000 Posts benutze ich jetzt für meinen ersten Sammelthread.
> Aaaaalso, um im Netzwerk (LAN) gegeneinander zu spielen, reicht auch ein offline profil bei Windows Live. Ich hatte die Frage neulich gestellt, aber keiner hatte mir geantwortet.



Ja da reicht ein offlineprofil aus, der LAN modus klappt wunderbar mittels HAmachi oder auch Tunngle


----------



## thomasoeli (25. Oktober 2010)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja da reicht ein offlineprofil aus, der LAN modus klappt wunderbar mittels HAmachi oder auch Tunngle



Hast du auch um Hamachi zu nutzen den Registry Eintrag bei XLive "ConnectionOverride" gesetzt? Bekomme sonst keine Verbindung über LAN zu meinem Hamachi-Partner.

Dank dir.

Grüße 

Thomas.


----------



## Maverick306 (26. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn das hier schon möglicherweise (beim durchschauen des threads ist mir meine frage zumindest nicht übern weg gelaufen) gefragt wurde:

Hat jemand das problem dass das Spiel nach unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten abstürzt mit dem Fehler "F1 executable nicht mehr ausführbar" ?

Oder kennt jemand des Problems lösung?


----------



## Navigater (28. Oktober 2010)

Auf PS3-Talk liest man zurzeit folgendes:

Verfolgt man die Neuigkeiten um Codemasters neueste Formel-1-Rennsimulation F1 2010, so sollten einem die lauten Empörungen in zahlreichen Foren nicht entgangen sein, was die unterschiedlichsten gravierenden Fehler im Spiel anbelangen. Ebenfalls berichteten wir über durchdachte Spekulationen, auf welche Art und Weise die Entwicklung des F1-Projektes wahr genommen wurde

Demnach war es nicht lange abzuwarten, dass hinsichtlich dieser massigen Vorwürfe eine Stellungnahme von Seiten Codemasters im eigenen Community Forum erscheint. Diese möchte von Anfang an ausdrücken, dass diverse Anschuldigungen in keinster Weise begründet sind und man nun zu einer Rechtfertigung ausholt. Demzufolge versucht man, die Programmierung der KI den Spielern offen zu legen und verweist außerdem auf unterschiedliche Ingame-Bugs, deren Behebung mit einem derzeit in Entwicklung befindlichen Patch behoben werden soll. Den gesamten Text des Community Stellvertreters ist als vollkommene deutsche Übersetzung dem unteren Spoiler zu entnehmen.

Trotz des zu erwartenden Patches sind jedoch keine DLCs vorgesehen, wie speedmaniacs.com berichtet. Als Begründung gibt man an, die Zeit zur Bereitstellung neuer Lizenzen würde in keinster Weise ausreichen, um neue Spielinhalte online bereit zu stellen. Vielmehr konzentriert man sich nun auf die Behebung der Fehler, wobei ebenso anzunehmen ist, dass sich das Entwicklerteam andererseits auf die Entwicklung von F1 2011 spezialisiert.



Hier eine Übersetzung der Stellungnahme:

Hallo zusammen,

Wie ihr sicher wisst, sind wir daran, an einem Patch für das Spiel zu arbeiten und werden während dieses Entwicklungsprozesses laufende Details veröffentlichen. Euer konstruktives Feedback war für uns von unschätzbarem Wert und hat uns sowohl geholfen, Probleme des Spiels zu identifizieren und aufzulösen. Wir danken euch für eure detaillierten Posts.

Manche von den erkannten Problemen haben (verständlicherweise) dazu geführt, dass von der Community Vermutungen über das Spiel angestellt wurden, die so nicht korrekt sind, daher fühlen wir uns verpflichtet, auf ein paar Fragen einzugehen, um einerseits die entstandene Verunsicherung aufzulösen und andererseits zu erklären, in welchen Arbeitsschritten wir uns gerade befinden. Größtenteils geht es dabei um die KI. Im Vorfeld zu diesem Post haben wir mit verschiedenen Leuten des ganzen Development-Teams geredet, inklusive den Leitern und Spezialisten, welche direkten an den aufgeworfenen Problemen arbeiten.

Das in F1 2010 umgesetzte KI-System ist sehr komplex, und daher sicherlich nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise geskriptet. Jeder KI-Fahrer ist mit einer Fülle an Rennverhalten, wie z. B. Überholen, Verteidigen einer Position und Windschattenfahren, etc. ausgestattet. Zusätzlich zu diesem Fahrverhalten gibt es ein einmaliges Set an Charakteristiken. Diese sind pro Fahrer definiert, so dass man verschiedene kleine Unterschiede in ihnen wahrnehmen können sollte. Manche Fahrer starten besser oder überholen besser (sie schauen auch nach engeren Lücken), oder sie sind besser im Regen, oder aggressiver, oder einfach auf bestimmten Strecken besser als andere. Es gibt außerdem ein System, das es bestimmten Fahrern ermöglicht, einen guten oder auch schlechten Tag zu erwischen, in Abhängkeit vieler Faktoren. Diese ganze Fahrer-Varianz ist natürlich auch mit den Autos an sich verbunden, welche wiederum auch viele verschiedene Performance-Eigenschaften besitzen. Es ist außerdem wichtig zu wissen, dass wir weitaus mehr Texturen benutzen als die Konsolen umsetzen können, nur um die Strecken so detailreich darstellen zu können, wie sie letztenendes sind. Wie bei vielen anderen Spielen, streamen wir aktiv Texturen rein und raus, in Abhängkeit von der Position des Spielers. Diese Sache, und die Tatsache dass wir nicht viele visuellen Effekte auf dem nicht-sichtbaren Streckenteil simulieren – ein „Level-of-Detail“-System, um wertvolle Rechenzeit einzusparen – würde bedeuten dass es zu erheblichen Arbeitsspeicherüberlastungen kommen kann, wenn wir es euch ermöglichen würden, den Fokus der TV-Kamera auf beliebige KI-Fahrer zu lenken.


Training & Qualifying KI

In Training und Qualifying (T&Q) gibt es zwei grundsätzliche Dinge, die dazu geführt haben, dass wir gewisse Entscheidungen bei der Umsetzung der KI in F1 2010 treffen mussten. Diese beiden Dinge sind unser "jump-sector-feature" und das Vorspulfeature, welches ihr auf dem Monitor in eurer Garage nutzen könnt.

Das "jump-to-sector feature" simuliert bei Bedarf das sofortige Teleportieren eines Autos an eine andere Position, während das Vorspulfeature dem Spieler ermöglicht, Zeit durch vorspulen einzusparen. Letzteres verhindert es, die ganze KI über 100% der Zeit komplett zu simulieren, weil man einfach nicht 24 Autos mit einem Geschwindigkeitsfaktor von x30 exakt simulieren kann. Ein F1-Renner ist in der Lage, über 330 km/h schnell zu fahren. Mit einem Faktor von 30 wären wir bei ca. 10000 km/h, da ist es unmöglich, Feinheiten zu bewahren, weil F1-Wagen in der Realität offensichtlich nicht so schnell fahren können. Daher haben wir ein System kreiert, bei der die KI im Falle des Vorspulens auf Grundlage eines „Football Management“ –Simulationsmodells berechnet wird. Dieses Modell berücksichtigt alle Rennfaktoren, wie z. B. Autos, Fahrer, Wetter, Reifen, Motor, Streckenbedingungen, Verkehr auf der Strecke und produziert aus diesen Daten eine Rundenzeit. Diese generierten Zeiten sind wohlbedacht und mit einer riesigen Datenmenge gestützt; sie werden nicht zufällig generiert. Nichtsdestotrotz bleiben sie durch dieses Modell natürlich simulierte Annäherungen (anstatt einer vollen Simulation, d.Ü.).

Bezüglich der T&Q-Sessions haben wir viel Zeit reingesteckt, indem wir zwischen diesem und einem herkömmlichen Simulationsmodell hin- und hersprangen, aber das führte zum Aufkommen von „Glitches“ (d.Ü., wörtl. Ü: „aber dies führte zu dem Potential für manch heikle Ausbeutungen“), mit welchen wir nicht zufrieden sein konnten. Deswegen und nur aus diesem Grund sind alle T&Q-Zeiten der KI mit Hilfe dieser Methode generiert.


Renn-KI

Da keine von den o.g. Feature-Einschränkungen im Rennen relevant sind, benutzen wir auch KEINE anderen Systeme im Rennen als dass die KI physisch genau ihr Rennen fährt, wie es der Spieler auch tut. Es gibt aber noch andere Faktoren, die zu den Rundenzeiten der KI und deren unterschiedlicher Renn-Pace beiträgt. Als da sind Startverhalten, die absolute Renngeschwindigkeit welche die Benzin- und Reifenberechnung, Wetter, Motorenschutz und –kühlung, deren Ein- und Ausfahrt bei Boxenstops und die Zieldurchfahrt miteinbezieht.

Wir haben verschiedene Emails und Forenthreads gelesen, in denen vermutet wird, dass die Auto-Performance der KI durch die relative Position des Spielers bestimmt wird. Das ist aber absolut nicht der Fall.

Auf Grundlage mancher Feedbacks werden wir einen Blick auf die Variation der KI-Rennpacewerfen, sowie wir auf jeden Fall weiterhin auch hart an den vorliegenden nicht-KI-spezifischen Problemen arbeiten um diese im kommenden Patch zu veröffentlichen, welche sind:


Boxenstop

Einige Boxenstop-Probleme wurden berichtet:

- Die KI macht keinen Pflichtboxenstop bei Rennen mit 20% Länge und höher
- Der Spieler wird gezwungen in der Box zu warten bis aller in der Pitlane befindlichen Fahrzeuge vor ihm rausgefahren sind
- Der Spieler oder die KI-Fahrzeuge bleiben in der Boxengasse hängen
- Das benutzen der Rückblende führt zum ändern der KI-Boxenstrategie


Wir untersuchen aktuell jeden dieser Probleme und sind uns der Tatsache voll bewusst, dass dies rennentscheidende Probleme sind. (Frei übersetzt, d.Ü.: Bei diesen Problemen sind wir voll darauf angewiesen, zu wissen wie diese Fehler reproduzierbar sind, weil wir sie nur dann zurückverfolgen und lösen können)


Geteilte Zeiten

Manche von euch haben korrekterweise angemahnt, dass der Rennführende nicht immer der schnellste in der ersten Runde des Rennens ist. (Das ist ein Problem, welches durch das Zurücksetzen der KI Runden Zeit beim Passieren der Startlinie erfolgt, aber eher geschieht, als dass die Zeit beim Ausschalten der Startlichter erfasst wird. - [Übersetzung durch Clasko - siehe unterer Textauschnitt])

- This is an issue whereby the start line is resetting the AI lap timings rather than everyone’s time being taken from when the start lights go out, which of course should be the case on the first lap. -

Es ist wichtig, außerdem darauf zu achten dass die angezeigte Rundenzeit immer im Vergleich zum Abstand des Führenden zu sehen ist, als dass dies Abstände zum Vorder- oder Hintermann wären. Diese sind aufgrund der Differenz in Sektoren berechnet, auf Runde-für-Runde-Basis. Zum Beispiel sind die Rundenzeiten des Spielers immer im Vergleich zum Rennführenden zu sehen (durchaus verbesserungswürdiger Satz, d.Ü.).


Rücksetzung

Es gibt ein paar Videos und Threads, bei denen die KI sich von der Strecke gedreht hat und danach auf der Strecke herumteleportiert wird. Das ist leider auch keine Absicht der KI-Komponente gewesen. Wir haben ein Rettungssystem eingebaut, dass Autos zurücksetzt, die es fertiggebracht haben, sich aus der Streckenwelt zu befördern, was öfter mal passieren kann zB bei größeren Kollisionen. In diesem Fall scheint es so, als wären dies Fehlalarme des Rettungssystems.


Funksprüche des Renningenieurs

Es gibt ein paar Probleme bei denen die Information des Renningenieurs bezüglich der Abstände zum Vordermann nicht wirklich etwas mit der Realität zu tun haben scheint. Das sind aber nur Fehler in der Sprachabwicklung, kein größerer KI-Fehler.


Benzinsimulation und Reifenabnutzung

Dies wurde sowohl für KI als auch für den Spieler gleichermaßen eingebaut. Wir untersuchen die berichteten Ausfälle und werden sehen, inwieweit Maßnahmen bezüglich des Patches ergriffen werden müssen.


So wie schon immer, hilft uns euer Feedback wirklich, die Fehler zu gut es geht zurückzuverfolgen, also danken wir jedem, der sich die Zeit genommen hat, so viele Details wie möglich zu posten. Wir haben bereits signifikante Fortschritte bei einigen Problemen gemacht. Nochmal danke an diejenigen die ein klares und übersichtliches Fehler-Statement abgegeben haben. Wir werden euch über die vollen Details bezüglich der Patch-Inhalte und des möglichen Erscheinungsdatums alsbald berichten.

Seid euch sicher dass wir die Foren lesen und dass euer Feedback für uns extrem wichtig ist.

Quelle der Übersetzung: Siehe oben (dort auf "Spoiler: Show" klicken)
Original: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2010-game-1316/433396-ai-iss...


Ansonsten habe ich noch folgendes für Euch:

F1 2010: Patch bereits in Arbeit, keine DLC-Inhalte, erste Mods
News, Interviews zu PC- und Konsolen-Rennspielen | SPEEDMANIACS.COM...

F1 2010: Codemasters äußert sich zu Problemen, neue Mods:
News, Interviews zu PC- und Konsolen-Rennspielen | SPEEDMANIACS.COM.

Video-Interview mit Adrian Sutil (2 Teile)
Videos, Trailer, Videoclips, Filme, free Movies zu Auto- und Motorrad-Rennspielen | SPEEDMANIACS.COM...
Videos, Trailer, Videoclips, Filme, free Movies zu Auto- und Motorrad-Rennspielen | SPEEDMANIACS.COM...


Schönes Wochenende,


----------



## Navigater (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe manchen von euch gefällt der beitrag


----------



## Maverick306 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde das Codemasters gerne mal nen Patch rausbringen könnte, der ein allgemeines Zeitentablo fürs Rennen integriert. Sprich das man auch weiß wieviel sekunden genau der gegner vor oder hinter einem ist.


----------



## thomasoeli (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin mit der Stellungnahme völlig zufrieden und hoffe auf einen sehr guten Patch.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass mich bisher nur der Boxenstopp-Bug gestört hat.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Game super zufrieden, wenn man bedenkt, dass Grand Prix 4 das letzte gute F1-Game für den war.

Was ich aber trotzdem noch etwas schade finde, dass die KI-Stärke nicht allzu doll ist, denn z.B. in Brasilien fahre ich auf Legende eine hohe 1:06 und die KI´s sind ca. 2 sek. langsamer.  So kommt leider kein richtiges Rennfeeling auf, obwohl das fahren riesig Spass macht. (Fahre übrigens mit einem 8 Jahre alten 360 Modena Lenkrad) 

Der Multiplayer-Modus ist auch nicht schlecht, was mich dort aber nervt sind die ganzen Kinder die nur auf crashen aus sind. Solche müsste man mit einem Klick kicken können. Mit ü30 möchte man schon richtige Rennen fahren.  Sollte jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass es dort keine anständigen Leute gibt. Mit manchen hatte ich schon das ein, oder andere super Rennen.

So, ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig auf den Patch. Hoffentlich gibt ihn Microsoft bald frei.

Also hoffen wir das Beste.

Gruß Thomas.


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ich suche für den PC Online Mitspieler für F1 2010, die auch gerne eine komplette WM fahren wollen.

Kennt jemand zufällig eine Liga oder etwas in der Art?

Alternativ können Interessenten auch bei mir vorbeischauen:
formula1-game.xphpbb.com :: Index

Habe extrem Lust auf ein paar Rennen., erst recht, wenn der Patch endlich da ist...


----------



## Navigater (31. Oktober 2010)

@ thomasoeli
tja dann würde mal sagen hast mehr glück als andere bei denen es ruckelt , hängt, oder die reifen dauernd platzen tja was mich echt stört sind die strafen wegen nix und vor allem bekommen die gegner ja keine


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. November 2010)

tja lasst taten folgen.


----------



## Pulls (1. November 2010)

hey leute kann man das savegame problem nicht einfach umgehen indem man zb.nach 5 rennen in folge zurück ins windows geht und eine sicherheitskopie von der savegame macht? für mich klingt das logisch! oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (1. November 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Pulls (1. November 2010)

ich werds ma ausprobieren! bis jetz speichert er noch ab...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (2. November 2010)

Der Patch ist da!

Einfach Spiel starten, Windows Live lädt ihn dann automatisch runter. Bin mal gespannt was alles verbessert wurde.

UPDATE:

DX11 hat sich bei mir automatisch gestartet, mit Ultra-Einstellungen läuft das Spiel bei mir mit 8xMSAA in 1920x1080 konstant mit 60FPS V-Synced. Die Ladezeiten haben sich ausserdem stark verkürzt, zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Der nervige Bug im Time Trial, der die nächste Runde für ungültig erklärte, ist endlich weg. Der Bug, dass das Spiel nurnoch im Fenstermodus startet, nachdem man aus dem Vollbild Modus auf den Desktop switcht, besteht leider immer noch. In der hardwaresettings Datei unter My Documents lässt sich das Problem aber beheben.

Ich teste später nochmal den Karrieremodus und schaue mal, was sich dort noch alles gebessert hat.


----------



## Hupe (2. November 2010)

Die angezeigten Zeiten und Abstände im Rennen kommen jetzt auch hin!
Außerdem werden im Multiplayer-Modus nur noch Server angezeigt, auf die man auch zugreifen kann.

Sehr gut!


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2010)

So Patch und Hotfix im Startpost eingefügt.


----------



## Own3r (2. November 2010)

Jetzt würden mich eure Erfahrungen zum Patch interessieren. Ich habe schon eine schlechte gemacht:

Mein Teamkollege fährt in Runde 5 in die Box und bleibt für das restliche Rennen dort hängen (incl. ein anderes Auto) !

@Dr. Kucho
Bei mir gibt es nur "sehr hoch" als Einstellung. Die Ladezeiten haben sich (wie erwartet) verkürzt und die Performance ist auch gestiegen. Alles auf maximal und ich habe 55FPS.


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2010)

Oh auch nicht schlecht. Na hoffentlich ist es bloß ein einmaliger Patzer.


----------



## Own3r (2. November 2010)

Was hast du denn für FPS im Benchmark?


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2010)

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit zum testen, geschweige denn Starten des Spiels. Das wird bei mir erst was gegen Wochenende.


----------



## ScooterRacer44 (2. November 2010)

Jezt habe ich mal eine Frage und zwar will ich mir eine GTX 460 kaufen und ich wollte damit auch Formel 1 2010 auf hohen Details spielen nun wollte ich wissen da ich von einem hier im Forum gehört habe das er mit er Grafikarte Probleme hat ob es bei anderen auch Probleme gibt? Wenn ja dann werde ich mir sie nähmlich nicht holen. 

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Pulls (2. November 2010)

kauf dir die 470 kost doch nur nen paar euro mehr!
ich kann nur sagen das das spiel mit der 470 einwandfrei läuft!
ich glaube es steht auch alles auf maximal was die grafik im spiel angeht!


----------



## ScooterRacer44 (2. November 2010)

Gibt es denn nun Probleme ?


----------



## ScooterRacer44 (2. November 2010)

Bei Formel 2010 mit der GTX 460?


----------



## ScooterRacer44 (2. November 2010)

Weil mein Problem ist ich weiß nicht ob eine GTX 470 bei mir läuft.


----------



## Own3r (2. November 2010)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Bei der Geschwindigkeitsanzeige am Lenkrad ist jetzt eine 4te Stelle verfügbar. Ist eigentlich ein bisschen unnötig, da ein F1 Auto wohl kaum 1000km/h schafft !


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2010)

Na wer weiß.... mit Rückenwind und Bergab.... Ach was solls , hast Recht, ist unnötig


----------



## Pommes (2. November 2010)

Geiler Patch, hübschere Grafik und  ohne Ruckler


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2010)

Oh BigPomm in da House 

Hast du Probs mitm Patch wie Own3r?


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. November 2010)

Habt ihr noch Probleme das die Reifen im Rennen zu schnell kaputt gehen ich bekomme das einfach nicht auf die Reihe nen Rennen ohne defekt am Reifen zu fahren


----------



## Pommes (2. November 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Hast du Probs mitm Patch wie Own3r?



Leistungstechnisch?
Steht doch da oben


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2010)

Nee ich mein Ki-Aussetzer oder ander Bugs? ^^


----------



## Own3r (2. November 2010)

Leistungstechnisch ist bei mir alles ok, nur mein Teamkollege ist komischer Weise im Rennen wieder hinten gewesen (obwohl er Mark Webber heißt ). Sind eben nur so ein paar Kleinigkeiten. 
Einen Reifenschaden hatte ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Pommes (2. November 2010)

Habe noch nit groß wieder gespielt. Der Furst war zu groß dass es früher immer eine Runde for Schluss "nicht mehr funktionierte"


----------



## der_flamur (2. November 2010)

Ich hab ein interessantes Problem im Multiplayer gefunden^^
Manche Lobbys erlauben max 14 Spieler, aber bei 12 ist voll


----------



## Pulls (2. November 2010)

was mich mal interessieren würde wären die zeiten die manche leute fahren!
ich bin in kanada 1:16:096 gefahrn! und in der bestenliste is einer ganz oben mit 40 sec. oder so! wie soll das gehn? und ich bin schon voll am limit gefahrn!^^ irgendwas stimmt da doch nich


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. November 2010)

Habe mal ein Problem. Vieleicht nicht ganz F1 2010, aber nur durch das Game nutze ich diesen Games for Windows mist. Auf dem Bild 1 seht ihr was passiert, wenn ich mich anmelden möchte. Und auf Bild 2, welche Seite aufgeht, wenn ich "Klciken sie hier zum Beheben" klicke. Weiß einer Rat?

Denn ich kann im moment auch nicht den Patch runterladen. Deswegen !!!


----------



## shiwa77 (2. November 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Problem. Vieleicht nicht ganz F1 2010, aber nur durch das Game nutze ich diesen Games for Windows mist. Auf dem Bild 1 seht ihr was passiert, wenn ich mich anmelden möchte. Und auf Bild 2, welche Seite aufgeht, wenn ich "Klciken sie hier zum Beheben" klicke. Weiß einer Rat?
> 
> Denn ich kann im moment auch nicht den Patch runterladen. Deswegen !!!


Versuch mal Live neu zu installieren.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. November 2010)

Hat leider nichts gebracht


----------



## shiwa77 (3. November 2010)

Habe grad gelesen, dass seid 01.11.2010 die GfWL Terms of use aktualisiert wurden. Geh auf die Internetseite, meld dich an, akzeptiere die Nutzungsbedingungen und log dich wieder aus. Dann müsste es funktionieren.

http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. November 2010)

Klasse, hat funktioniert. Vielen dank an dich. 

Edit.: Zu früh gefreut. Jetzt kommt das, wenn ich den Patch downloaden möchte:


----------



## shiwa77 (3. November 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Klasse, hat funktioniert. Vielen dank an dich.


Kein Ding. Komisch ist nur, dass bei dir diese Fehlermeldung kam. Als ich F1 gestartet hab, musste ich mich manuell anmelden und die neuen Nutzungsbedingungen annehmen.
Naja egal, Hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt.

EDIT: Wenn du XFire im Hintergrund laufen hast, dann schalt es aus. GfWL und XFire vertragen sich während Updates nicht. Ansonsten noch mal probieren, vielleicht Server kurz überlastet oder so...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. November 2010)

Krass, lag an Xfire. Xfire darf nicht laufen, wärend man downloaden möchte. 

Kein Kommentar


----------



## puerto505 (4. November 2010)

der patch is ja auch nich die krönung. alte bugs werden behoben, neue dafür eingefügt.

- seit dem patch funktioniert die autosave-funktion nicht mehr, egal ob aus oder eingeschaltet. d.h. kann meine karriere nicht forsetzen
- regenrennen finden bei trockener strecke mit wassergischt statt
- online spielen nicht mehr möglich - der host fliegt permanent bei sessionstart raus, egal ob man selbst host ist oder sich einem spiel anschließt
- wahrscheinlich noch mehr

super arbeit cm!!!!


----------



## fighter0190 (4. November 2010)

> - seit dem patch funktioniert die autosave-funktion nicht mehr, egal ob aus oder eingeschaltet. d.h. kann meine karriere nicht forsetzen



Kann ich NICHT bestätigen



> - regenrennen finden bei trockener strecke mit wassergischt statt



Kann ich auch NICHT bestätigen



> - online spielen nicht mehr möglich - der host fliegt permanent bei sessionstart raus, egal ob man selbst host ist oder sich einem spiel anschließt



Davon weiß ich auch nichts, aber habe selber noch nicht wirklich online gezockt.


----------



## Own3r (4. November 2010)

Das mit den Spiegelungen bei Nässe: Wenn man steht sieht man die Spiegelungen in den Pfützen. Sobald man aber fährt, sind die schwer zu sehen, aber nicht komplett weg.  

Du musst mal bei Regen in der Außensicht fahren und genau nachschauen.


----------



## fighter0190 (4. November 2010)

Vor allem siehst du das gut in den Auslauf-Zonen. Dort stehen viel mehr Pfützen als auf der Strecke (irgendwie auch realistisch)


----------



## Mutant (6. November 2010)

Im Drehzahlmesser sind doch einzelne Fragmente die beim hochdrehen des Motors teilweise übersprungen werden.
Ist das noch keinem aufgefallen? ^^


----------



## Own3r (7. November 2010)

So habe jetzt eine weitere Saison beendet. War bei Red Bull, habe aber keinen Vertrag von denen für die nächste Saison bekommen und so muss ich wieder zu Mercedes


----------



## fighter0190 (7. November 2010)

Kann es sein, dass die Kombination (Regen-Reifen) noch nicht gefixt wurde?

Bin grade in Malaysia gefahren und irgendwann hat es angefangen zu regnen.
Also habe ich direkt auf Heavy Wets gewechselt um mit einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.

Die Konkurrenz fuhr aber die ganze Zeit weiter auf Slicks und war deutlich schneller als ich, obwohl es richtig Nass wahr...

SO macht das KEINEN Spaß -.-


----------



## stoned159 (7. November 2010)

Hmm also ich merk nen deutlichen Unterschied. 

Wenn ich bei Regen mit Slicks fahr rutscht die Karre rum wie nix..


----------



## fighter0190 (7. November 2010)

Es geht darum, wenn es während des Rennens anfängt zu regnen. Sobald die Strecke nass ist sollten die Konkurrenten doch rutschen wie auf Schmierseife mit ihren Slicks, aber sie fuhren an mir (heavy wets) vorbei, als ob ich nen Straßenwagen hätte.


----------



## Own3r (7. November 2010)

Leider sind die Pfützen wirklich weg! Ich habe nochmal genau nachgeschaut und es sind nur in den Auslaufzonen die Spiegelungen. Auf der Strecke jedoch sind keine zu sehen. 

Wird es noch einen Patch geben?

Edit: Ich habe etwas im CM Forum gefunden:



> CM hat im englischen Forum das Problem gelöst. Ihr müsst folgendes tun:
> 
> Ihr müsst in der hardware_settings_config.xml am Schluss, vor "</hardware_settings_config>" folgende Zeile einfügen:
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat es geklappt! Probiert's mal aus


----------



## puerto505 (8. November 2010)

ja, das behebt den sog. "puddles-bug", aber:

es kostet richtig leistung, da die berechnung nun über die gpu läuft. merkst du wenn du benchmark laufen lässt und auch im spiel (bei mir mehr als 15fps - 52avg. fps zu 36 avg.fps). deshalb hab ichs wieder rausgenommen


----------



## fighter0190 (8. November 2010)

Hab damit keine Performace-Probleme. Wenn man jetzt noch auf Slicks merken würde, wenns anfängt zu regnen, wärs top!


----------



## Own3r (8. November 2010)

Bei mir hats keine Performanceeinbußen gegeben.


----------



## Philippus007 (8. November 2010)

Mhh also bei mir läuft das Spiel einfach nur grottig ... habs runtergeschmissen....

Hab mit ner 5850 in Full HD 60FPS Vsync einbrüche bis 45 FPS und mich nervst enorm...

Wenn ich VSYNC austelle nur komische übergänge ruckler.......

-.-

Absoluter Fail für mich das game...

Habe ne 5850 , das beste:

Wenn ich die auflsöung auf 1024*768 stelle, hab ich noch weniger FPS....

Spiel in Full HD auf hoch mit aa auf aus oder 2xaa aber immer wieder nur Einbrüche... einfach schrecklich

Prozzi ist ein 955


----------



## fighter0190 (8. November 2010)

@Philippus007:

Vielleicht musst du noch in deinem Catalyst etwas Anderes einstellen...musste ich beim nVidia-Treiber auch machen.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass bei abtrocknener Strecke nicht nur die Idealiinie "langsam" abtrocknet, 
sondern gleichzeitig die ganze Strecke und das viel zu schnell (sobald es aufhört zu regnen)

Und man sieht im Regen keine Spuren von den Fahrzeugen auf der Strecke.


Sind zwar jetzt nur Details, aber diese Kleinigkeiten gab´s vor 8 Jahren schon in F1 2002 und GP3/4.


----------



## Philippus007 (9. November 2010)

Alles schon probiert es käuft einfach nur grottig... naja was solls^^


----------



## Menthe (9. November 2010)

So ich hab mal ne Frage, wie kann ich wenn es am Rennen Anfang trocken ist (ich mit Slicks fahre) und des dann im Rennen anfängt zu regnen auf Regenreifen wechseln??? Die in der Box machen mir immer nur die Harten/Weichen Reifen drauf.


----------



## Own3r (9. November 2010)

Man muss in dem Menü, wo man auch den Motor und den Flügel einstellen kann, unter Reifen die Regenreifen auswählen.


----------



## Menthe (9. November 2010)

Nein nein, ich meine wenn die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei z.b. 50% ist. Also man nicht sicher ist obs regnet im Rennen. Und es dann doch regnet und noch die Harten/Weichen Reifen eingestellt sind. Es müsste ja ne Möglichkeit geben direkt an der Box die Reifen auszuwählen.


----------



## Own3r (9. November 2010)

Ne die Funktion gibt es nicht  Du kannst das im Rennen nicht mehr ändern, dafür musst du dieses kleine Menü nehmen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. November 2010)

Hatte heut wieder mal zeit für nen Rennen, ich weiß nich was ich falsch mache aber ich habe im Schnitt 2-3 reifen schäden pro rennen geht das nur mir so oder ist das bei anderen auch.


----------



## Xion4 (9. November 2010)

Die Curbs meiden 

Das lustige ist, machst du Replay und startest halt 3 Sekunden vorher, bekommst keinen Reifenschaden mehr. 

Bei mir kommt der auch regelmässig nachdem ich die Boxeneinfahrt passiert habe...ärgerlich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. November 2010)

Werde ich mal testen hoffe doch das es was bringt. Weil gerade wenn man vorne mit dabei ist kann sowas schon nervig sein.


----------



## Own3r (9. November 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Die Curbs meiden
> 
> Das lustige ist, machst du Replay und startest halt 3 Sekunden vorher, bekommst keinen Reifenschaden mehr.
> 
> Bei mir kommt der auch regelmässig nachdem ich die Boxeneinfahrt passiert habe...ärgerlich.



Das finde ich auch komisch aber naja....


----------



## Nomad (9. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ne die Funktion gibt es nicht  Du kannst das im Rennen nicht mehr ändern, dafür musst du dieses kleine Menü nehmen.



Natürlich geht das. Also bei mir (ich hab die Standardbelegung auf der Tasta) muss man beim Ziffernblock "4" drücken. Dann erscheint ein kleines Menü am linken Rand, wo man noch einiges einstellen kann.


----------



## Pommes (9. November 2010)

Ich habe, auch nach dem Patch, kurzzeitig Standbilder


----------



## Own3r (9. November 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das. Also bei mir (ich hab die Standardbelegung auf der Tasta) muss man beim Ziffernblock "4" drücken. Dann erscheint ein kleines Menü am linken Rand, wo man noch einiges einstellen kann.



Ja das meine ich ja mit dem kleinen Menü. Aber man kann nicht vor dem Rennen festlegen, wenn es regnet, dass dann Regenreifen aufgezogen werden


----------



## Nomad (9. November 2010)

Ach so meinst du das.^^ Nee, das geht nicht. Ich glaube man kann Regenreifen bei einem Wechsel aufziehen lassen, aber das ist dann ja Glückssache.^^


----------



## fighter0190 (9. November 2010)

Nochmal zu den Reifenplatzern: Seit dem Patch kennen meine Gummis das Wort nicht mehr.
Auch wenn ich noch so hart über die Curbs bretter (mach ich regelmäßig).

Einzig passiert es, wenn ich jemanden mit meinem Reifen berühre.


----------



## ~chris~ (10. November 2010)

Hallo

Seit ich den Patch installiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Qualifying auf "Legend" zwar eine
Herausforderung ist, das Rennen selbst dann aber recht einfach. So zb. in China, Pole mit 0,2xx s
Vorsprung, Rennen dann bereits in der ersten Runde 4-5 s Vorsprung. OK, ich fahre ohne Reifen- u.
Benzinsim., das allerdings auch vor dem Patch. Und da ist mir dieses Verhalten nicht aufgefallen.

Auch komisch, dass in der letzten Saison Webber immer unter den ersten 3 war, jetzt, als mein
Teamkollege, muß ich hoffen, dass ers unter die ersten 10 schafft.

Habt ihr ähnliches festgestellt?


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. November 2010)

Ich habe seit heute den Patch drauf und nun läuft mein Spiel unter Win7 nicht mehr, ich komme bis zum Ladebildschirm und das wars dann.


----------



## Own3r (10. November 2010)

Was mir auffällt, ist das wenn ich das Spiel beendet haben, der ganze Monitor unscharf ist. Kann es am CCC 10.9 liegen?


----------



## fighter0190 (10. November 2010)

> Was mir auffällt, ist das wenn ich das Spiel beendet haben, der ganze Monitor unscharf ist. Kann es am CCC 10.9 liegen?



Das habe ich (nvidia) nicht.


----------



## puerto505 (11. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt, ist das wenn ich das Spiel beendet haben, der ganze Monitor unscharf ist. Kann es am CCC 10.9 liegen?


 
glaube ja. hatte das problem mit 10.9 auch, danach den 10.7er benutzt ohne probleme. der neue 10.10er geht auch. probieren


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2010)

Dann warte ich noch auf den 10.11, der dann vll. auch noch Verbesserungen für F1 2010 bringt 

Edit: Wnn ich den Monitor ausschalte und wieder einschalte gehts.


----------



## Pulls (12. November 2010)

hey leute...
habe mal wieder eine saison zuende gefahren! war bei red bull! nun hab ich ein angebot von den roten! kann ich die nächste saison nich bei redbull fahren? muss man jede saison wechseln?
noch was...wie kann man im rennen den spoiler verstellen???


----------



## Menthe (12. November 2010)

Ich hab bisher immer nur n Angebot von Virgin bekommen, bin in der 2ten Saison. In der 1ten wurde ich 3. und jetzt bin ich mit großem Abstand 1er. Muss man noch irgendwas tun um Angebote von z.b. Red Bull zu bekommen?


----------



## Pulls (12. November 2010)

das hängt glaub von dein rang ab! aber ich verstehe nich wieso ich nich in der nächsten saison bei red bull bleiben kann!?!?!?! 
bist du den mit dein team in die 2 saison gekommen oder musstest du auch ein anderes nehmen?


----------



## Own3r (12. November 2010)

Du bekommst eventuell eine Vertragsverlängerung. Ich habe keine von RB bekommen, sodass ich zu Mercedes gehen musste


----------



## msdd63 (12. November 2010)

Mal was anderes. Beim letzten F1 Spiel für den PC "F1 Challenge 99-02" hat jedes Team-Auto ein eigenes Lenkrad (siehe Fotos). Bei F1 2010 gibts Einheits-Lenkräder. Das mag Krümelkackerei sein. Aber ich finde so etwas schwach CM. Es nennt sich ja Simulation und da sollten solche Details auch stimmen.


----------



## Own3r (12. November 2010)

Naja, okay, aber schau dir die Lenkräder an - besonders schön sind die nicht !


----------



## puerto505 (12. November 2010)

msdd63 schrieb:


> ....ich finde so etwas schwach CM. Es nennt sich ja Simulation und da sollten solche Details auch stimmen.



da hast du wohl recht, aber wie die erfahrung zeigt, fehlt es dem spiel an allen ecken und kanten an realismus und simulation.

das geht bei der zeitanzeige los, die bei ner simulation, mit voller offizieller lizenz wohlgemerkt, auch wie bei ner fernsehübetragung aussehen sollte. is stattdessen nur ein 4-zeiler links oben am bildschirm und sieht sch*** aus.
keine renn-bestzeiten, platzierungsdurchlauf, etc., tv stil eben. das alles fehlt komplett

das geht weiter zu den gefakten ki-zeiten und so weiter und so weiter


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Naja, okay, aber schau dir die Lenkräder an - besonders schön sind die nicht !


Schau mal aufs Datum. Da war das Stand der Technik. 

Und was die Lenkräder allgemein angeht, so sahen die damals halt eben aus


----------



## Own3r (12. November 2010)

Ich weiß, dass das der Stand der Technik war, aber ein LCD-Display hatten die F1 wohl nicht .


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2010)

Habe folgendes Problem:

Gestern is mir F1 abgeschmirt. Musste es im Taskmanager beenden. 
Als ich heute mogen zocken wollte, ist das Spiel nur noch im Festermodus gestartet. Und da ruckelt es nun so vor sich hin. Ich finde in den Einstellung keine Möglichkeit für Fullscreen. Wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?


----------



## Own3r (13. November 2010)

ALT + Enter


----------



## Pulls (13. November 2010)

wie kann ich im rennen mein frontflügel verstellen! wenn ich den beschädige sagt er mir immer über funk das ich ihn steiler stellen soll! aber wie???


----------



## fighter0190 (13. November 2010)

Über das Steuerkreuz am Lenkrad/Pad, ansonsten einfach mal in der Tastenkonfi nachschauen (oder Handbuch). So schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (13. November 2010)

Richtig. Das nennt sich Schnellmenü. Einfach mal ein bisschen ausprobieren. Dort kannst du auch z.B. über die Reifen bestimmen, welche aufgezogen werden sollen beim nächsten Boxenstop.


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> ALT + Enter




Funzt. Thx.

Was anderes, hab jetzt ma den Patch drauf gemacht und F1  nochma ne Chance gegeben. Kanns sein, dass der HRT viel angenehmer zu fahre ist, als der Lotus oder der Virgin? Mit letzteren bin ich in Bahrain immer nur max 18. im Qualy geworden. Jetzt ma den HRT und auf Anhieb Pole. Im Renne dann 5. (wegen Zeitstrafe wegen "Blockierens"  )


----------



## fighter0190 (13. November 2010)

> Jetzt ma den HRT und auf Anhieb Pole.


Also interessant ist doch nicht, welches Auto nach dem Patch schneller oder besser fährt, 
sondern generell, dass man mit einem HRT auf Pole fahren kann.

Unrealistischer geht es nicht.

Ist jetzt nichts persönlich gegen dich, aber viele Leute sprechen Kleinigkeiten an, wie Fahrweise, Lenkräder etc...aber dass man mit den "kleinen" Teams nach so weit vorne fahren kann, interessiert irgendwie fast niemanden.
Aber gerade das sollte - wie ich finde - zu erst mal verbessert werden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich mit diesem Post nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne. 
Ist nur mal meine Meinung.

PS: Bin im letzen Quali in Malaysia mit meinem Virgin (Standartsetup) auf den 5. Platz gefahren und habe mich ehrlich gesagt schon etwas geärgert.
Klar ist das Spiel keine vollständige Simulatuion, aber dennoch sollten die Spieleentwickler auf sowas Rücksicht nehmen.

Bei NFS fähr man mit einem Opel auch nicht schneller als mit einem Bugatti


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2010)

In Melbourne bin ich auch heut auf Pole gefahren. Mit dem HRT. Der geht echt gut. Wobei ich finde, das Fahrverhalten is nich so nervös, wie bei Virgin und Lotus. Kein Plan, ob der HRT wegen dem Patch besser geht. Ich bin ihn halt nie vorher gefahren. Deswegn kann ich nix vergleichen. Im Renne is es aber fast schon easy die anderen Fahrer stehen zu lassen. Und das auf dem max Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das einzige was Probleme machte, war dass ich die Strecke von Melbourne nicht kannte. Ging aber nach ein paar Runden ganz gut. IRgendwie finde ich das Spiel zu leicht. Oder ich bin zu gut. Kein Plan.


----------



## ~chris~ (13. November 2010)

Ich zitier mich mal selber, weil bis dato noch keiner darauf reagiert hat:



~chris~ schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Seit ich den Patch installiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Qualifying auf "Legend" zwar eine
> Herausforderung ist, das Rennen selbst dann aber recht einfach. So zb. in China, Pole mit 0,2xx s
> ...



Ich finde auch, es wurde zu einfach seit dem Patch, zumindest im Rennen selbst.

Habe jetzt mal die Reifensim. aktiviert und hier ist es so, dass ich wiederum zumindest im Qualy
weit weg von der Pole bin. Alles irgendwie schlecht ausbalanciert zw. Qualy und Rennen.


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2010)

Ja, ich weiß ja auch nich, aber mehr casual und lame geht ja fast garnicht.

Ich kenn die Strecke nicht, das Auto is ne Gurke und feingetunt hab ich auch garnix. Hab nur alle Flügel auf flach gestellt und weiche Reifen aufgezogen. Mehr nicht. Will garnicht wissen, wo ich mit nem Ferrari gelandet wäre. 

Die anderen Fahrer stehen einem im Rennen eigentlich nur im Weg rum und nerven, aber mit dem Rennen haben sie eigentlich nix zu tun. Die einzige Herrausforderung besteht darin, nicht von der Strecke zu fliegen und die eigene Zeit zu unterbieten (bzw. von der Software nicht irgendwelche unlogischen und sinnlosen Strafen aufgebrummt zu bekommen). 

Ich bin vorm Patch nur in Bahrain gefahren. Und dort nur freie Trainings um die Strecke kennenzulernen. Ich hab keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, was der Patch ausmacht. Aber so richtig lustig is des Spiel immer noch nich...


----------



## msdd63 (13. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Naja, okay, aber schau dir die Lenkräder an - besonders schön sind die nicht !



Nein schön sind die nicht. Aber zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinen des Spiels genau so schick wie die Spielgrafik.



puerto505 schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht, aber wie die erfahrung zeigt, fehlt es dem spiel an allen ecken und kanten an realismus und simulation.
> 
> das geht bei der zeitanzeige los, die bei ner simulation, mit voller offizieller lizenz wohlgemerkt, auch wie bei ner fernsehübetragung aussehen sollte. is stattdessen nur ein 4-zeiler links oben am bildschirm und sieht sch*** aus.
> keine renn-bestzeiten, platzierungsdurchlauf, etc., tv stil eben. das alles fehlt komplett
> ...



Richtig! Leider



fighter0190 schrieb:


> Also interessant ist doch nicht, welches Auto nach dem Patch schneller oder besser fährt,
> sondern generell, dass man mit einem HRT auf Pole fahren kann.
> 
> Unrealistischer geht es nicht.
> ...



Ich denke das soll der Motivation dienen das man nicht von vornherein mit den Hinterbänklern dem Feld hinterher fährt. Realistisch ist das natürlich nicht!


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2010)

Zumal ja auch keiner ne Chance hätte, ne Karriere zu starten, wenn die Hinterbänkler ähnlich performant wie in der Realität wären. 

Aber wies halt so ist, man will keine Käufer für F1 2011 vergraulen. Wer von der 2010 Version bezüglich eigenem Fahrkönnen desillusioniert und gefrustet wurde, zückt wohl kaum nochmal die Geldbörse.


----------



## fighter0190 (13. November 2010)

> Aber wies halt so ist, man will keine Käufer für F1 2011 vergraulen. Wer von der 2010 Version bezüglich eigenem Fahrkönnen desillusioniert und gefrustet wurde, zückt wohl kaum nochmal die Geldbörse.



Naja ich würde es schön finden, wenn man wie in der Realität eine "Meisterschaft der kleinen Teams" fahren könnte. Und wenn man sich dort gut schlägt, bekommt man halt einen Vetrag für eines der besseren Teams....

Aber gut, jedem seine Meinung und so wie es ist, ist es halt.


----------



## msdd63 (13. November 2010)

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Für Timo Glock ist es immer wichtig seinen Team Kollegen Lucas Di Grassi im Qualifying und Rennen zu schlagen. Danach fährt er gegen HRT und Lotus. Und da geht es um richtig viel Geld. Wer es von den kleinen Teams am Saisonende unter die Top 10 Teams schafft der bekommt in der nächsten Saison Millionen Dollar und kann damit mehr entwickeln und Konkurenzfähiger werden. Ich glaube das würden auch die Spieler von F1 2010 kapieren und motiviert sein mit den kleinen Teams zu kämpfen. Danach gibts eh Angebote von besseren Teams wie Force India oder Willams und danach... usw. usw.


----------



## fighter0190 (13. November 2010)

So hab im Anhang mal ´ne Zeitentabelle. So wäre es perfekt. 
(Nick Heidfeld=Virgin)


----------



## Nomad (13. November 2010)

Was ist daran denn perfekt?^^


----------



## fighter0190 (13. November 2010)

Naja ich hätte anstelle "perfekt" vielleicht "realistisch" schreiben sollen


----------



## puerto505 (13. November 2010)

das spiel ist so murksig und unausgewogen programmiert, das ich echt die lust verlier...

gestern: sao paulo, alle hilfen aus, reifen+benzin sim an, ki auf legende. keine chance gegen eine übermenschliche ki, die mit abgefahrenen weichen reifen knapp 3 sekunden schneller fährt. super realistisch. ohne reifen sim konnte ich halbwegs mithalten.

heute: abu dabi, alle hilfen aus, reifen+benzin sim an, ki auf legende. ich hab bis auf platz 4 aufwärts alle überrundet, platz 17 aufwärts sogar 2mal. pro runde rund 3 sekunden schneller als platz2

dazu gesagt, ist das nicht mein 1.f1-spiel, spiele mit lenkrad und bin dank ewigem setup-testen auf den meisten strecken in der bestenliste mind. top100, oft top50 und auf manchen auch in den top20.

meine 1.saison hab ich abgeschlossen als 3. in nem virgin, das ich nicht lache. dafür darf ich nächste saison für red bull mit vettel fahren. 
was passiert dann - jedes rennen mit abstand gewinnen!?

wirklich ne super simulation. ich frage mich echt, wozu die anthony davidson im entwickler-team hatten und vor allem, was der anspruch "die besten renn- und f1spiele zu entwickeln" bedeutet. 

grossartig, was cm da für nen müll rausgebracht hat. habe testweise grand prix von 2002 (!) wieder rausgekramt und das macht in sachen simulation, realitätsnähe und vor allem spielspaß viieel mehr spaß, auch wenn es nach heutigem massstab uralt-grafik hat und in der hinsicht nicht mehr mithalten kann. 

f1 2010 ist für mich eine riesen-enttäuschung. schade eigentlich, denn grafisch macht es echt was her. auch dank der zahlreichen grafik-mods, textur-updates  etc. diverser foren

meine meinung...


----------



## Nomad (14. November 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Naja ich hätte anstelle "perfekt" vielleicht "realistisch" schreiben sollen



Achso, ja dann^^


----------



## sensitron (18. November 2010)

Hab heute meine Karriere bei Virgin an den Nagel gehängt und eine neue gestartet, dieses mal bei Torro Rosso. Das Auto geht einfach 100x besser als der bekackte Virgin  damit komm ich wenigstens an die gescripteten KI-Zeiten im Qualifying ran.


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2010)

Is F1 eigentlich an diesen windows live account gebunden, oder kann ich des einfach so verticken?


----------



## Nomad (18. November 2010)

Ist afaik damit verbunden.


----------



## fighter0190 (18. November 2010)

sensitron schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Karriere bei Virgin an den Nagel gehängt und eine neue gestartet, dieses mal bei Torro Rosso. Das Auto geht einfach 100x besser als der bekackte Virgin  damit komm ich wenigstens an die gescripteten KI-Zeiten im Qualifying ran.



Du sollst mit ´nem Virgin auch nicht an die Zeiten der anderen rankommen.
Oder ist das in der Realität auch so?

PS: Hab das gefühl, dass, wenn man lange WE´s mit 100%iger Renndistanz spielt, die Zeiten alle viel realistischer sind, als wenn ich nur 20% fahre oder ein kurzes WE spiele.

Letztlich in China und neulich in Spanien kam ich einfach nicht weiter als Platz 18 in T1,2,3 und Q1, was mich allerdings positiv überrascht hat


----------



## sensitron (18. November 2010)

Klar ist ein Virgin viel zu langsam, da geb ich dir Recht. Aber is doch frustrierend wenn man immer Top-Runden fährt, dabei noch Button Vettel und Hamilton überholt, und trotzdem dank gescripteter KI-Zeiten 4 Sekunden langsamer ist.
Mit dem Toro Rosso kann ich wenigstens änhliche Zeiten fahren, was den Spielspass dann auch wieder erhöht.

Mir is halt aufgefallen, dass ich auf manchnen Strecken mit langen Geraden überhaupt keine Chance hatte mit dem Virgin, als ich dann Zeitfahren mit Vettels Red Bull gefahren bin war ich logischerweise viel Schneller, ebenso mit dem Toro Rosso. Wobei ich jetzt nich alles auf die Höchstgeschwindigkeit schieben würde, der Virgin hat immer extrem untersteuert und lag nich wirklich gut in der Kurve.

Also zum Thema Realismus: Fand es zwar ganz nice dass die Virgins nich so schnell sind, und keine Red Bulls etc. abziehen im Qualifying, allerdings hab ich dadurch auch nur wenige Rennen gewonnen, und hatte kein Bock meine 2. Saison auch noch bei Virgin zu bleiben, vorallem weil das Auto kein Spaß macht 

edit: 100% renndistanz hab ich noch nicht gemacht, dauert mir zu lang  bzw. ich komm mit meinem aktuellen Stuhl/Schreibtisch/Lenkrad-setup (whatever^^) nich klar, und hab nach 1-2 Stunden Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## fighter0190 (18. November 2010)

> Also zum Thema Realismus: Fand es zwar  ganz nice dass die Virgins nich so schnell sind, und keine Red Bulls  etc. abziehen im Qualifying, allerdings hab ich dadurch auch nur wenige  Rennen gewonnen, und hatte kein Bock meine 2. Saison auch noch bei  Virgin zu bleiben, vorallem weil das Auto kein Spaß macht
> 
> edit: 100% renndistanz hab ich noch nicht gemacht, dauert mir zu lang   bzw. ich komm mit meinem aktuellen Stuhl/Schreibtisch/Lenkrad-setup  (whatever^^) nich klar, und hab nach 1-2 Stunden Rückenschmerzen.



Ich bin jetzt im 5. WE und hab auch noch kein Rennen gewonnen 

Wenn ich spiele, dann eigtl immer T3 Q1 und Rennen am Stück ^^


----------



## sensitron (18. November 2010)

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass in der nächsten Saison xD Was fährst du? auch den Virgin?


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2010)

Dann schmeiß ichs weg...


----------



## Nomad (18. November 2010)

Eventuell kannst du dich ja mal in der Verwandschaft umhören.^^


----------



## fighter0190 (18. November 2010)

sensitron schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass in der nächsten Saison xD Was fährst du? auch den Virgin?



Jep, Virgin


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Eventuell kannst du dich ja mal in der Verwandschaft umhören.^^



Hab ich gemacht. Kein Interesse.  Andererseits isses auch verständlich...


----------



## fighter0190 (20. November 2010)

Dann stell es einfach als "Deko" zu deinen anderen Spielen dazu. Wenn du viele Spiele hast, fällt es auch nicht so auf


----------



## sensitron (20. November 2010)

Ich würds ja nehmen wenn ich mit dir Verwandt wär


----------



## msdd63 (20. November 2010)

Bin gestern im Virgin den GP in Kuala Lumpur gefahren, 100% Länge. Starte von Platz 6. Es schüttet. Nach einem Viertel des Rennen hört es auf zu Regnen und ich bin immer noch Platz 6 und ein bisschen stolz. Später im Rennen knallt es unmittelbar vor mir und ich überhole zwangsläufig ein oder zwei die vor mir fahren. Ich konnte so schnell nicht abbremsen. Ich bekomme promt eine Durchfahrtsstrafe!!! Dadurch falle ich natürlich weit zurück und arbeite mich aber noch auf Platz 16 vor. Ich feue mich schon das ich das Ziel mindestens 18. zu werden locker erfülle. In der VORLETZTEN Runde knallt mir Button hinten aufs Auto und ich bekomme eine 20 Sekunden Strafe!!! Mein Rennen ist im Eimer.  Die Motivation ist enorm gestiegen


----------



## fighter0190 (20. November 2010)

> In der VORLETZTEN Runde


Soweit ich weiß, hast du 3 Runden Zeit um die Strafe abzusitzen.
Wärste mal durchgefahren

Edit: Bzw wie Schumacher: Einfach in der letzten Runde reinkommen. Somit fährst du in der Pitlane in´s Ziel


----------



## Own3r (20. November 2010)

Das geht nur bei eine Durchfahrtsstrafe, jedoch hat er eine Zeitstrafe bekommen, die am Ende des Rennens addiert wird. 

Das es mal überhaupt knallt ist ja schon ein Wunder


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

Mal eine blöde Frage zwischendurch. 

Was bringt der Patch denn jetzt?
Ich hab seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr gespielt und daher kein Plan.
Gibts jetzt endlich die Zeitdifferenzen im Rennen (also reale Abstände und keine Rundenzeiten)?
Was ist mit dem Safety Car, endlich dabei?
Gibts immer noch den Bug, dass wenn jemand einen Unfall in der Nähe hat und man grundsätzlich bestraft wird?
Ist die Grafik endlich in DX11 verfügbar oder immer noch nur in DX9?


----------



## msdd63 (20. November 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, hast du 3 Runden Zeit um die Strafe abzusitzen.
> Wärste mal durchgefahren
> 
> Edit: Bzw wie Schumacher: Einfach in der letzten Runde reinkommen. Somit fährst du in der Pitlane in´s Ziel



Die Durchfahrtsstrafe war ja mitten im Rennen. da konnte ich nicht bis zum Schluss warten sondern musste innerhalb von drei Runden durchfahren was ich ja auch gemacht habe.


----------



## Own3r (20. November 2010)

Abstände werden korrekt angezeigt, Safty-Car gibt es nicht, Bestrafungssystem ist ~ und DX11 ist verfügbar


----------



## fighter0190 (20. November 2010)

Was mich jetzt persönlich stört, ist, dass links zwar Abstände angezeigt werden, aber halt nicht die aktuelle Rundenzeit, sondern die Gesamt-Rennzeit. 

Oder kann man das einstellen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

Dann muss ich mir den Patch mal ziehen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Own3r (20. November 2010)

Ich glaube das ist am besten


----------



## icecold (21. November 2010)

Naja, das mit den Standzeiten beim Boxenstopp, klappt aber noch nicht, wenn 5 Autos mit dir in der Boxengasse sind, werden die alle erst durch gelassen, sodass ich schon gut 11 Sekunden gestanden bin.

Das war bei meinem letzten Rennen so auch in Kuala Lumpur, auch im Virgin (aber nur 20% Renndistanz). Ich bin als 9. nach vier Runden in die Box mit mir noch gut 5 andere Autos, von denen zwei vor mir waren. Naja ich stehe halt 11 Sekunden, bis halt auch alle Autos durch sind und kann dann lsofahren und komme als 24.er wieder auf die Strecke.

Naja als ich das Rennen neu gestartet habe und schon in der dritten Runde in die Box bin, war ich, Oh Wunder, schon nach vier Sekunden fertig.  

Aber sonst macht es echt Spaß zu fahren.


----------



## Own3r (21. November 2010)

War es bei dir nicht so, dass du dann wieder an ein paar in der Box vorbeifahren kannst?


----------



## icecold (23. November 2010)

Ja schon, aber trotzdem habe ich dann effektiv 3Plätze und 7Sekunden verloren, die ich später wieder aufholen müsste.  
Naja, da hilft nur antizyklisches Stoppen.


----------



## msdd63 (25. November 2010)

Ich könnte echt 2. Freies Training im China, es regnet, Rossberg fährt mir von hinten ins Auto. Ich bekomme 10 Startplätze nach hinten-Strafe. Es hört auf zu regnen. Trotzdem drehe ich mich irgendwann und komme auf die Strecke zurück. Irgendjemand pennt und fährt mir ins Auto. Nochmal eine 5 Stsrtplätze nach hinten-Strafe. Das darf alles nicht wahr sein. Ich hoffe es kommt bald ein Patch der die SCHWACHSINNIGEN Strafen abschafft und sinnvolle Strafen einführt!


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2010)

Komischer Weise habe ich noch nie Strafen dafür bekommen, dass mir ein anderer ins Auto fährt 

Wie geht das überhaupt? Ich hatte noch nie so ein "Auffahrunfall".


----------



## Nomad (25. November 2010)

Bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich mich z.b. gedreht habe und dann wieder auf die Strecke fahre ich a) ne Verwarnung wegen "regelwidriegem Blockieren" kriege und b) dabei die Bots nicht rüber zum Ausweichen fahren. Dann fahren die einem rein und zack, noch eine Strafe wegen Kollision verursacht. Und nein ich fahre nicht wie ein Bekloppter zurück auf die Strecke, sondern halte mich am Rand bis ich wieder "mitfahren" kann von der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. November 2010)

Du darfst auch nicht so einfach wieder auf die Strecke zurück. Alles was da an Autos kommt musst du erst passieren lassen, sonst ist es ein "unsicheres zurückfahren auf die Strecke".

Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit.

Wenn ich z.B.: vor mir einen sehe der auf´m Gras ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass er in den Spiegel guckt und mich durchlässt. Tut er´s nicht und ich fahren ihm hinten rein, muss er die Strafe bekommen


----------



## msdd63 (26. November 2010)

Es ist so das man immer die Strafe bekommt wenn einem einer hinten auffährt und nicht der, der auffährt. Wenn ich zum Beispiel in China das erste mal fahre (und ja, ich habe die Strecke erst im Zeitfahrmodus geübt) bin noch nicht 100%ig fit für die Strecke. Also nutze ich die freien Trainings weiter zum einfahren auf der Strecke. Und es ist normal das man da mal früher bremst um den Einlenkpunkt und dei Geschwindigkeit für die Kurve zu finden. Und da brummt einem ein Gegner hinten drauf und ich bekomme die Strafe. Wenn vor mir einer auf ne Kurve zufährt reche ich damit das er früher als ich bremst. Also reagiere entsprechend. Nicht so der Computerfahrer. Der geht stur von seinem Bremspunkt aus und kracht mir hinten rein wenn ich früher bremse.


----------



## Nomad (26. November 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Du darfst auch nicht so einfach wieder auf die Strecke zurück. Alles was da an Autos kommt musst du erst passieren lassen, sonst ist es ein "unsicheres zurückfahren auf die Strecke".



Das ist mir schon klar. Trotzdem behindere ich niemanden, wenn ich auf einer breiten Fahrbahn am Rand wieder hochbeschleunige. Und trotz allem können die ausweichen, wenn man mal wen übersieht, aber das passiert in solchen Szenen kaum.


----------



## andreas84 (27. November 2010)

*F1 2010 läuft nicht flüssig:*

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich spiele mit 1920 x 1200 auf nem 24", Details hoch, MSAA 4x und es ruckelt. 
Man sieht es hauptsächlich in Kurven und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es erst auftritt, wenn mehrere Autos auf der Strecke sind.
Ich kann mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen, dass es an meiner Hardware liegt.
Mit anderen Spielen habe ich kein Problem.

System:
i5 @3,8GHz, GTX470 @700MHz, neuste Treiber...
3DMark Vantage performance test: 20768 Punkte

hat jemand eine Idee oder ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## fighter0190 (27. November 2010)

Erstmal gucken, ob wirklich alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand sind.

Wenn das nichts hilft, Spiel neu installieren (nach Deinstallation alle Ordner die mit F1 2010 zu tun haben löschen, evtl Regitry säubern)

PS: Savegame sichern


----------



## Loby (27. November 2010)

Wie gross sind den die Unterschiede DX 11 zu DX 9, nutze noch XP und bin am überlegen, ob ich mir das Game holen sollen.

Reicht meine Graka 5770 da aus für ne Auflösung von 1920*1200


----------



## msdd63 (28. November 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich mich z.b. gedreht habe und dann wieder auf die Strecke fahre ich a) ne Verwarnung wegen "regelwidriegem Blockieren" kriege und b) dabei die Bots nicht rüber zum Ausweichen fahren. Dann fahren die einem rein und zack, noch eine Strafe wegen Kollision verursacht. Und nein ich fahre nicht wie ein Bekloppter zurück auf die Strecke, sondern halte mich am Rand bis ich wieder "mitfahren" kann von der Geschwindigkeit.



Haargenau so geht es mir auch


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

Ich dachte das sollte sich mit dem Patch erledigt haben, zumindest hatte ich in Erinnerung das ich in nem Changelog davon was gelesen habe


----------



## andreas84 (30. November 2010)

Noch mal zu meinem Problem:

Mir war es zu aufwendig das Spiel neu zu installieren und die Treiber sind aktuell.
Habe ein wenig herum probiert, wenn ich die Zuschauer-Details runter setze, läuft es flüssig.
Konnte jetzt aber erst ein Rennen testen.

Ist das Spiel so Grafik lastig?
Ich dachte eigentlich ich wäre ganz gut gerüstet...


----------



## sevi (19. März 2011)

Hey, hab mal paar Fragen.
Ich hab das mir das Spiel jetzt auch gekauft, ist auch echt toll nur leider hab ich 2 Sachen, die den Spielspaß etwas stören.
1. Das Spiel startet nie im Fullscreen. Obwohl ich bei der hardware-settings config Fullscreen="True" eingetragen hab. Ich muss es immer mit Alt+Enter maximieren, was doch etwas lästig ist. Weißt einer zufällig, was ich machen kann?? (Patch ist installiert).
2. Ich hab teilweise (ca. 1 mal pro Runde) so lästige Nachladeruckler (ca. 1 Sekunde freeze), was doch etwas stört, da er in diese Zeit eben nicht Gas gibt oder bremst . Hab die Grafikdetails schon runtergesetzt, aber es bringt nichts. Meine Graka (HD5770) ist laut Everest auch nur zu 85%-90% ausgelastet und mit 8 GB Ram, weiß ich nicht, was ich da noch machen kann. Liegt es wirklich an der HDD, oder gibts da n Trick?


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2011)

andreas84 schrieb:


> Noch mal zu meinem Problem:
> 
> Mir war es zu aufwendig das Spiel neu zu installieren und die Treiber sind aktuell.
> Habe ein wenig herum probiert, wenn ich die Zuschauer-Details runter setze, läuft es flüssig.
> ...




Eigentlich sollte F1 doch mit deiner GTX 470 ohne Probleme laufen


----------



## Own3r (19. März 2011)

sevi schrieb:


> Hey, hab mal paar Fragen.
> Ich hab das mir das Spiel jetzt auch gekauft, ist auch echt toll nur leider hab ich 2 Sachen, die den Spielspaß etwas stören.
> 1. Das Spiel startet nie im Fullscreen. Obwohl ich bei der hardware-settings config Fullscreen="True" eingetragen hab. Ich muss es immer mit Alt+Enter maximieren, was doch etwas lästig ist. Weißt einer zufällig, was ich machen kann?? (Patch ist installiert).
> 2. Ich hab teilweise (ca. 1 mal pro Runde) so lästige Nachladeruckler (ca. 1 Sekunde freeze), was doch etwas stört, da er in diese Zeit eben nicht Gas gibt oder bremst . Hab die Grafikdetails schon runtergesetzt, aber es bringt nichts. Meine Graka (HD5770) ist laut Everest auch nur zu 85%-90% ausgelastet und mit 8 GB Ram, weiß ich nicht, was ich da noch machen kann. Liegt es wirklich an der HDD, oder gibts da n Trick?


 
Zu 1: Da hilft nur Alt+Enter. Irgendwann wird es vllt. so bleiben 
Zu 2: Das kann normal sein. Ich habe auch solche Ruckler, allerdings nur einmal in einem Rennen.  Ich denke mal das du da nicht so viel machen kannst.


----------



## sevi (19. März 2011)

Also woher die Ruckler kamen, weiß ich jetzt. Und zwar, hab ich beim Zocken immer Winamp und Everest im Hintergrund offen gehabt. Hab die beiden Programme jetzt mal geschlossen und jetzt funktionierts ohne einen Ruckler . Kann mir aber nicht erklären warum, denn Everest und Winamp sind auf meiner SSD installiert und F1 ist auf eine völlig andere Festplatte installiert. 
Zu 1.:
Was mich halt wundert ist, dass ich es auf meinem anderen Computer auch installiert hab und da funzt es ohne Probleme. Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich das Spiel starte, dann wird bei dem kleine schwarze Fenster mit dem F1 2010-Schriftzug. immer ein Programm im Hintergrund (z.B. ICQ) angewählt. Also wenn ich dann Alt+Enter drück, dann wir immer dieses Programm maximiert (z.B. eben ICQ). Wenn aber garkein Programm im Hintergrund läuft, wird immer der Desktop angewählt. Wenn ich jetzt aber auf dieses schwarze Fenster mit dem F1 2010-Schriftzug draufklicke, dann hab ich das Spiel im Fullscreen ohne Alt+Enter. Jetzt sollte ich nur wissen, wie ich das schaff, dass der Desktop oder das andere Programm eben nicht angewählt werden, sodass F1 immer im Vordergrund ist .


----------



## Own3r (19. März 2011)

Lösche mal die Config-Datei. Vllt. ist sie auch nur "vermurkst". Das kleine Fenster mit F1 2010 musst du auch nicht maximieren, da das eigentliche Fenster erst später kommt.


----------



## sevi (19. März 2011)

So hab die Config Datei mal gelöscht, aber hat nichts gebracht . 
Klar  muss ich das kleine Fenster am Anfang nicht maximieren. Ich meinte auch nur, dass wenn ich da draufklick, dann hab ich F1 im Fullscreen. Wenn ich da aber nicht draufklicke, dann hab ichs eben im Fenstermodus. Ich nehm an, dass das daran liegt, dass sich F1 während des kleinen Fensters automatisch in den Hintergrund verschiebt und ich es daher immer im Fenstermodus hab, egal ob in der Config Fullscreen="True" oder "False" steht.


----------



## Portvv (29. März 2011)

Gerad emeine 2. Saison angefangen, im Lotus auf der strecke sakhir im Legenden Modus die KI mal sowas von deklssiert, nach 10 runden hatte ich 52 Sekunden Vorsprung vor dem 2 platzierten Vettel, also bitte schleunigst die KI verbessern im 2011 oder das fahrverhalten anspruchsvoller machen so macht das auf dauer kein Spass

EDIT: schnellste runde lag bei 1.56.200 , und der Lotus kommt in maximal setup nicht mal auf 300 Km/h


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. April 2011)

Ich hab schon selber gesucht, kann mir einer sagen welches der letzte Patch ist. Oder gibts nur einen?


----------



## Own3r (2. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Oder gibts nur einen?



 Mehr gibt es nicht, denn so ist alles perfekt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. April 2011)

Naja die KI ist noch nicht perfekt, aber ich will mal nicht zuviel meckern. Sonst ist das Spiel top


Einzig was mich nervt ist die sache in der Box, da darf ich teils ewig warten bis die einen fahren lassen. So hab ich im letzten Rennen 5 Plätze verloren


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. April 2011)

Auf manchen Strecken habe ich Probleme eine gute Zeit hinzulegen auf anderen bin ich dafür herrausragend. Finde es schwer mit dem Gampad auf manchen Strecken perfekt einzulenken. Auf der Stecke Monaco z.B. bin ich im Qualifying immer letzter. Auf anderen Strecken fahre ich dafür top Zeiten.


----------



## night (5. April 2011)

spielt ihr auch überhaupt online? ich seh nur verdammt wenig deutsche online oder generell nur wenige server zockt ma öfter online macht eh mehr fun als single ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2011)

Bis jetzt hab ich F1 nur offline gespielt, mal schauen


----------



## Own3r (5. April 2011)

In letzter Zeit spiele ich eh weniger F1 und wenn dann eher offline 
Immerhin bin ich Online Rang >25


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. April 2011)

Hat von euch mal einer nen Test gemacht und zwar wie groß der Zeitunterschied zwischen einem Lotus und einem Red Bull ist. Oder nimmt sich das gar nicht soviel.

Der sollte normal ja schon recht groß sein


----------



## Clawhammer (14. April 2011)

Wie kann man DX9 einstellen? bei mir ist standart mässig DX10 aktiviert mit FPS von ~20


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

Also DX10 wird von dem Spiel nicht unterstützt und da du keine DX11 Grafikkarte hast, wird das Spiel auf DX9 laufen


----------



## Zergoras (15. April 2011)

Du meinst wohl DX10 wird nicht unterstützt. :p


----------



## night (15. April 2011)

hat er doch gesagt das DX10 net unterstützt wird ?


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2011)

night schrieb:


> hat er doch gesagt das DX10 net unterstützt wird ?


 
Ich hatte aus Versehen DX11 geschrieben und dies korrigiert


----------



## night (17. April 2011)

Hi, ich dachte mir lass doch mal nen paar leute ausm pcgh forum zammen trommeln die vllt lust haben in F1 2010 öfter zu zocken wenn wir dann ein paar leute sind bis 12 slots gibt der server ja her ^^ schön über die strecken zu heizen^^ hat wer lust? wenn ja einfach den LIVE name hier hinschreiben ich adde euch dann!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein etwas merkwürdiges Problem im Karrieremodus: Ferrari hat mir ein Angebot unterbreitet, das ich allerdings nicht annehmen will. Allerdings kann ich es nicht ablehnen, denn die Schaltfläche lässt sich mit der Tastatur nicht ansteuern. Bei allen anderen Angeboten gibt es das Problem nicht. Ist das ein Bug oder vielleicht eine Eigenart des Karrieremodus, da jeder F1-Pilot - angeblich - mal bei Ferrari fahren möchte und das somit die Krönung der virtuellen Karriere darstellt? 

Ein Hardware-/Konfigurationsproblem kann ich soweit ausschließen, da ich erst vor wenigen Tagen alles auf den neuesten Stand gebracht habe, was die Treiber und das Service Pack betrifft. Dadurch hat sich nichts geändert. Den Patch für F1 2010 habe ich seit längerem installiert (was aber nichts daran ändert, dass noch unzählige Bugs übrig sind ).


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal das das ein Bug ist oder irgendein Fehler. Wenn du das Angebot nicht annehmen willst, kannst du einfach warten, denn irgendwann verschwindet es


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Rennen sind seitdem schon vergangen, aber dann warte ich einfach noch länger. Bisher habe ich jeden nicht interessanten Vertrag sofort abgelehnt und wusste daher nicht, dass die Angebote automatisch irgendwann zurückgezogen werden. Ferrari braucht sich gar nicht mehr melden, solange sie nicht das Gehalt verdoppeln und mir den Nummer-1-Status zusichern.


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt schon in meine vorletzten Saison und habe noch von keinem interessanten Team ein Nummer-1 Angebot bekommen


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt seit Valencia ein komisches Problem, egal welche Grafik Settings ich nutze das Spiel stockt so ein bis zweimal pro Runde. habe es über Steam gekauft und der Patch ist auch schon lange drauf, ich Spiele es mit einem xbox 360 wireless controller


Edit: Hab den Fehler gefunden, scheint am wechsel vom Hintergrund unter Win 7 zu liegen. Nach dem ich jetzt nur noch ein Hintergrundbild hab läuft das ganze


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Juli 2011)

So neues Problem

Hat das einer von euch das F1 hin und wieder kurz hängt, ist immer nur so ne sekunde. Nur das ich sowas 5-6 mal pro Runde hab, da kommt einfach kein Spaß auf

Patch hab ich drauf


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

Bei mir hat es immer an gewissen neuralgischen Punkten pro Runde gelagt. Also immer in ner gewissen Kurve. Hat mich genervt, konnte man aber nix machen.


----------



## tobsel88 (14. Juli 2011)

Das is wohl nen Fehler den jeder hat hab mich auch schon gewundert aber hab ja nun gelesen das nicht nur ich betroffen bin.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> So neues Problem
> 
> Hat das einer von euch das F1 hin und wieder kurz hängt, ist immer nur so ne sekunde. Nur das ich sowas 5-6 mal pro Runde hab, da kommt einfach kein Spaß auf
> 
> Patch hab ich drauf


 
Das Problem habe ich auch, aber das kann man nicht beheben 

Mal sehen ob F1 2011 besser wird.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte heute einen seltsamen "Bug": ich hatte 6 Runden vor Ende einen Unfall, so dass mein Frontflügel kaputt war. Ich fuhr auf Platz 11 liegend dann weiter und verteidigte nur noch die Position, mein Team sagte natürlich jede Runde, ich sollte reinkommen, was ich aber ignorierte. In der letzten Runde steht dann der Sieger (Hamilton) eingeblendet, ich fahre die Runde noch zu Ende - und plötzlich jubelt mein Teamleiter per Funk: ich bin Erster ^^ Alle anderen Fahrer werden mit einer Runde Rückstand gelistet. ^^

Kennt jemand diesen Bug?


Dann noch was: ich habe vermutlich einen Fehler beim Lensflare/Sonnenschein-Effekt: statt Sonnenstrahlen zu sehen, ist um mein Auto herum und teils in meinem Blickfeld wie eine Art Rauchwolke ein heller Bereich, der teils in Regenbogenfarben schimmert. Das ist zwar nur selten und dann auch idR nicht sehr störend, aber ab und an seh ich dann fast nix mehr, und zB in der Box beim Qualifying ist manchmal die Anzeigetafel so eingefüllt in diesen hellen Schein, dass ich kaum was lesen kann. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute einen seltsamen "Bug": ich hatte 6 Runden vor Ende einen Unfall, so dass mein Frontflügel kaputt war. Ich fuhr auf Platz 11 liegend dann weiter und verteidigte nur noch die Position, mein Team sagte natürlich jede Runde, ich sollte reinkommen, was ich aber ignorierte. In der letzten Runde steht dann der Sieger (Hamilton) eingeblendet, ich fahre die Runde noch zu Ende - und plötzlich jubelt mein Teamleiter per Funk: ich bin Erster ^^ Alle anderen Fahrer werden mit einer Runde Rückstand gelistet. ^^
> 
> Kennt jemand diesen Bug?



Diesen Bug hatte ich noch nicht, aber so etwas kann schnell mal passieren, wenn die KI Engine ein wenig fehlerhaft ist 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann noch was: ich habe vermutlich einen Fehler beim Lensflare/Sonnenschein-Effekt: statt Sonnenstrahlen zu sehen, ist um mein Auto herum und teils in meinem Blickfeld wie eine Art Rauchwolke ein heller Bereich, der teils in Regenbogenfarben schimmert. Das ist zwar nur selten und dann auch idR nicht sehr störend, aber ab und an seh ich dann fast nix mehr, und zB in der Box beim Qualifying ist manchmal die Anzeigetafel so eingefüllt in diesen hellen Schein, dass ich kaum was lesen kann. Woran kann das liegen?



Endlich mal jemand, der auch das Problem hat! 
Manchmal fährt man echt blind, denn diese milchigen Wolken überziehen den ganzen Bildschirm.
Ich habe eine HD5850 mit dem CCC 11.6. Vor einigen Treiberversionen trat das Problem noch nicht auf. Die Ursache ist zu starkes Post-Progressing, denn wenn man es in den Optionen runterdreht, wird der Effekt aufgehoben.
Ich warte auf den heute (oder morgen) erscheinenden CCC 11.7 - mal sehen, ob dann das Problem weg ist.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage zur Karriere: wie wechselt man das Team? Ich bin jetzt im 5. Jahr bei Virgin und fahre auch in den Top 5 mit, im Moment kurz vor Saisonende Platz 2. Aber ich krieg nie Angebote von anderen Teams, da steht nur, dass ich nicht gut genug sei oder die Teams enttäuscht von mir seien - muss ich mein Team mit Absicht schlecht reden, oder wie? und was soll man bitte noch besser machen, als mit nem Virgin 5 Rennen zu gewinnen und bis auf 3-4 Rennen immer in den Top 3 zu sein? ^^


----------



## schmelzi (24. August 2011)

Ich beneide die Leute bei denen das Game läuft total. Habe das Spiel seit dem Tag an dem es rausgekommen ist, aber es schmiert mir permanent nur ab. Selbst unzähliges neuinstallieren, veränderte Hardware, patchen usw konnten nicht helfen. Ich warte jetzt verzweifelt auf F 2011 und hoffe das das dann funktioniert. Codemasters sind für mich Betrüger ... So ein verbuggtes Game hat die Welt zuvor noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Own3r (24. August 2011)

@Herbboy

Eigentlich solltest du ein Angebot von anderen Teams bekommen. Wenn du keine Angebote bekommst, dann ist irgendwas bei dir verbugt. Man könnt es testen, wenn du ein neues Savegame anlegst, allerdings müsstest du dann fast eine komplette Saison fahren, um ein Angebot zu erhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Wann kommmen die Angebote denn? Ich bin jetzt in Singapur, ich glaub das 3. letzte Rennen oder so ?


----------



## Own3r (24. August 2011)

Wenn du in Ungarn bist, sollten eigentlich schon ein paar Teams an dich interessiert sein und vielleicht auch schon ein Angebot machen.


----------



## schmelzi (24. August 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich noch einen weiteren Patch der das Games ans laufen bringen könnte? Oder irgendeinen anderen Trick?


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. August 2011)

schmelzi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch einen weiteren Patch der das Games ans laufen bringen könnte? Oder irgendeinen anderen Trick?



Stell mal die  replay.pbf. auf  schreibgeschützt, das hat bei mir einiges gebracht. Kann aber sein, dass die Replays nicht mehr funktionieren

Sollte da sein:

_"x:\ProgramData\Codemasters\FormulaOne\DataCache\co mputername\replay"_


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn du in Ungarn bist, sollten eigentlich schon ein paar Teams an dich interessiert sein und vielleicht auch schon ein Angebot machen.


 
Ungarn ist bereots vorbei. Ich hab bei einiges Teams halt dieses Kreissymbol links neben dem Team, und da steht, dass die enttäuscht sind oder meine Leistung zu schlecht usw usw. 


Ich mein, gut: ich bin ja "sogar" im Virgin (das Cockpit ist btw sehr sehr eng ^^ ) sehr oft in den Top3 und gewinne Rennen, nur auf bestimmten Strecken komm ich einfach Null zurecht und werde komplett durchgereicht (zB das ist zB bei Barcelona und Ungarn so), wobei ich das auch teils auf die Gamepadsteuerung zurückführe.




@Schmelzi: Deine CPU ist übertaktet? Vlt hat es damit zu tun, kannst es ja mal zumindest testweise auf Standardtakt probieren.


----------



## Own3r (24. August 2011)

Aber Virgin macht dir einen Vertrag für die nächste Sasion?


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Ja, die bieten schon seit 5 Rennen einen Vertrag an.


----------



## schmelzi (24. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ungarn ist bereots vorbei. Ich hab bei einiges Teams halt dieses Kreissymbol links neben dem Team, und da steht, dass die enttäuscht sind oder meine Leistung zu schlecht usw usw.
> 
> 
> Ich mein, gut: ich bin ja "sogar" im Virgin (das Cockpit ist btw sehr sehr eng ^^ ) sehr oft in den Top3 und gewinne Rennen, nur auf bestimmten Strecken komm ich einfach Null zurecht und werde komplett durchgereicht (zB das ist zB bei Barcelona und Ungarn so), wobei ich das auch teils auf die Gamepadsteuerung zurückführe.
> ...


 

Ja die ist übertaktet. Aber das Problem "F1 2010 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" tritt auch im nicht übertaktetem Zustand auf..... das macht echt keinen Spaß


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2011)

@Herbboy

Eigentlich solltest du von einem anderem Team ein Angebot bekommen. Aber anscheinend finden die dich zu schlecht. Du solltest auch mal schauen, ob du auch die Vorgaben im Rennen erfüllst und das Team lobst. 

Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du? Vielleicht bekommt man da selten Verträge?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Ich spiele glaub ich auf nem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Es ist auch so, dass da ein paar Teams sind, die nur Fahrerlevel 5 oder 16 verlangen - ioch hab 26. Bei ALLEN Teams, die auch so einen Kreis neben dem Namen haben, ist der Kreis zu grad mal vlt 5% gefüllt, und alle sagen, ich sei nicht gut genug. Ich lobe mein eigenes Team immer wieder in der Presse, mein Team ist auch zu 100% zufrieden.


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2011)

Das ist schon komisch. Eigentlich solltest du schon längst ein Angebot mindestens von Lotus oder HRT bekommen haben. 

Ich denke das dein Savegame irgendein Bug hat - versuche es doch mal mit einem neuem Savegame.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Dann müsste ich ja 3-4 Jahre Karriere wegwerfen...


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2011)

Natürlich sicherst du vorher das alte Savegame und schaust, ob es mit einem Neuem besser ist.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

naja, ich werd lieber mit Virgin Weltmeister, als nochmal ganz von vorn zu beginnen   hab eben bei Marina Bay Platz 3 gemacht und bin nun Erster in der Fahrerwertung. Und die anderen Teams? "...sind traurig über den Aussagen gegenüber der Presse"...


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, ich werd lieber mit Virgin Weltmeister, als nochmal ganz von vorn zu beginnen  hab eben bei Marina Bay Platz 3 gemacht und bin nun Erster in der Fahrerwertung. Und die anderen Teams? "...sind traurig über den Aussagen gegenüber der Presse"...



versteh ich bei dir nicht, bin im Jahr 3 und fahr jetzt für sauber


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Ich krieg ja wie gesagt keine Angebote von anderen Teams, darum geht es ja ^^  aber bevor ich das Spiel neu beginne, bleib ich halt lieber bei Virgin


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

Ich bin im dritten Jahr schon bei Red Bull gefahren, daher finde ich es bei dir arg komisch.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Ich hab nun das Vertragsangebot bei Virgin einfach ignoriert, die haben das daraufhin vor dem 3.letzten Saisonrennen zurückgezogen, und unmittelbar vor dem letzten Saisonrennen kam dann ein Angebot von MCLaren, die vorher noch nicht mal einen "sind evlt. interessier"-Kreis neben dem Teamnamen hatten ^^ Nun fahr ich mit dem neuen Wagen in den ersten 2 Rennen locker allen davon: beim ersten Rennen alle bis einschl Platz 9 überrundet, in Melbourne trotz 2 Durchfahrtsstrafen und 3 Drehern mit 15 Sek Vorsprung gewonnen ^^


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2011)

Na siehst du, dann geht es doch.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

tja, aber EIN Rennen vor Saisonende und bis dahin nur negative Comments der anderen Teams - seltsam das ist...


----------



## schmelzi (5. September 2011)

Thx für eure Hilfe. Ich starte das Game jetzt immer mit administratorrechten und seither haben sich die abstürze minimiert. Hab es sogar geschafft 3 rennwochenenden hintereinander zu spielen ohne absturz. Danke!




Edit:
Nachdem ich gestern noch vollen lobes war wollte ich das Game heute starten und stelle fest das es einfach einen kompletten neustart macht...Quasi als hätte es nie ein Savegame von mir gegeben?!?! Meine bisherige Karriere ist also weg, das finde ich wirklich klasse! Vielen Dank dafür an die Penner von Codemasters die es offensichtlich garnicht interessiert was für Produkte sie an den Kunden übergeben. Das Spiel wandert jetzt in die Tonne.....


----------

